# HomeDepot 2018



## Deaths Reach

That spider! It's hard to get a good read on exactly how big it is though . . .

Edit: lots of pictures online from last year - I need it!!!!!


----------



## McBernes

I love the eyes on that spider!


----------



## Rigormortor

Awesome! I need that spider.....


----------



## Saki.Girl

they have a few more items marked down 
36 in. Animated Hatching T-Rex Egg
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...gg-with-LED-Illumination-7342-36976/301148531

17 in. Animated Shaking Skeleton Spider 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...ton-Spider-with-LED-Eyes-7342-22918/301148715

the bag of bones are big I have bought these a while back 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Big-Bag-of-Bones-7342-09953/301502305


----------



## HallowFear

Nothing online at Canadian?? HomeDepots ?
I need that pony for my mini hearse.

I wonder if I can order it to the Niagra Falls NY store and go pick it up??


----------



## Screaming Demons

I wonder what the hot new props will be this year? If the last three years are any indicator, they will be good.

I hope whoever is responsible for this emphasis on cool Halloween stuff stays with the store. Remember when we all used to look forward to seeing what Walgreens had? I get the feeling someone left the company and that's why it's no big deal anymore.


----------



## Steveybee23

I've been so impressed with home depot the past couple years and even big lots with the dragon last year (even though mine broke  ) I hope they have more large props like the spider and t-rex because who doesn't love a statement piece? They had a whole band of hillbilly skeleton musicians that I fell in love with last year.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ya i am with you guys i love to see what hd has that is where i buy almost all by Halloween stuff now.


----------



## [email protected]

HallowFear said:


> Nothing online at Canadian?? HomeDepots ?
> I need that pony for my mini hearse.
> 
> I wonder if I can order it to the Niagra Falls NY store and go pick it up??


You sure can do this! I have as I live in Hamilton too, border guards just shake their heads at me lol.


----------



## Frogger

The giant spider is on sale for $186. I just bought one!


----------



## scarenoob

Since I have an account with HD, I have been receiving coupons through sms (text messages) and HD app as well. The recent coupon I got is $5 off $50+ (storewide).


----------



## stuffyteddybare

I wish someone would jump ahead of everyone and start manufacturing a dragon..skeleton..puppet...prop...something big...they already proved the worth of big props..time to go dragon or go home..home depot.


----------



## Richmon

Until the end of May, the spider is down to $149.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-9-ft-Gargantuan-Spider-5124419/301200861


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

Love the spider...looks like a nice base I would love to get some hose straps and put that on my roof!!! I might have to get this, Home Depot has a way of switching the price back to full once they get you interested


----------



## Kenneth

Definitely jump on the spider if it's on sale. We bought it last year full price. It's an AMAZING piece and is still worth the full price, but getting it at a deal would be even better. It's HUGE.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Love the spider. Unfortunately spiders are one of the few things the boss has absolutely put her foot down 'no' on.


----------



## Col. Fryght

Thanks for the heads up. It sold out last year before I could get it. I am surprised no one mentioned the FREE SHIPPING. That is huge on something that size. I was almost tempted to buy two.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

Col. Fryght said:


> Thanks for the heads up. It sold out last year before I could get it. I am surprised no one mentioned the FREE SHIPPING. That is huge on something that size. I was almost tempted to buy two.


Good point, if it were Spirit there would be a 40.00 shipping charge and a $20 oversized shipping charge.


----------



## bobby2003

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Good point, if it were Spirit there would be a 40.00 shipping charge and a $20 oversized shipping charge.


They would also probably cost $350.00


----------



## Restless Acres

I don't have a picture to hand, but I never saw the point to a dinosaur for Halloween so of course turned T-Rex into a Dragon! Rigged him up behind a fence on a three foot platform so he was like 13-14 feet to his pinions (?). Of course, a Dragon probably doesn't have much more Halloween relevance than a Dinosaur, so...

As I've mentioned before to people who are overly negative about store bought props (is there a word for them? if not we should make one up) many of my favorite props are ones I have modified in some fashion, or repurposed.


----------



## lilibat

I am on a no buy right now, argh. Want the spider. blorg.


----------



## annamarykahn

bought another spider ... couldn't resist the price & free shipping 

1st 1 that i bought last year is still in the box :-(

also have 2 horses ... 1 is still in the box as well 

maybe i should change my moniker to "halloween hoarder", lol

amk


----------



## Restless Acres

annamarykahn said:


> bought another spider ... couldn't resist the price & free shipping
> 
> 1st 1 that i bought last year is still in the box :-(
> 
> also have 2 horses ... 1 is still in the box as well
> 
> maybe i should change my moniker to "halloween hoarder", lol
> 
> amk


I am without doubt a Halloween Hoarder. Though I prefer to call myself a collector. The HD Spider was the one thing I had been resisting, mainly because of size, not price. But I buckled at $150. The UPS guy asked what it was; he (correctly) guessed that there must be a sale, as he said he has been delivering "tons" of them. Likely not quite that many, but still.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Me too Restless! I just clicked the buy button when my hubby insisted... It’ll be very interesting to see how we do this year. We moved from DC, where we had about 650TOTers, to suburbia in 2006, where we had half as many TOTers, to rural southern Ohio, where we probably won’t have ANY!


----------



## Col. Fryght

Ordered giant spider Monday night, received today on Thursday. Not too shabby for free shipping.


----------



## SlayKnotV1

*my wife bought me the spider for an anniversary gift. I wanna open it and put it together so bad LOL *


----------



## HaunterMom

Restless Acres - wish you had a picture of your dinosaur turned dragon. Very creative idea! Would you please describe what you did? Thanks!


----------



## Restless Acres

View attachment 547818
View attachment 547826


As requested. He's kind of in the background in the daylight photo.


----------



## Restless Acres

For the base I took a cheap plastic cutting board (for combo strength/weather resistance) and attached the wings with nuts and bolts to the cutting board. The cutting board I attached to the T-rex using screws, facilitated by two vertical strips of PVC decking that I used to sandwich around the spine of the dinosaur (if done right this really supports the weight of the wings and the screws really just hold it in place).The wings are made out of very narrow gauge flexible PVC (two different thicknesses, the two uprights are thicker, the three "fingers" thinner. Kind of jerry-rigged the connections at the top of the wings. The wingtips are painted witch fingers I got at the dollar store. The fabric of the wings is some stretchy Halloween fabric I got at Spirit on Clearance. I used one package and cut it diagonally to get the most length out of one package (I only had one package). 

I had originally planned to put this on my roof, but I am an idiot for even thinking that. it gets very windy up there. I used fishing line to help support the wings as it was, and to extend them.


----------



## Restless Acres

I should have pointed out earlier that someone (not certain who, but one of the big places) is coming out with a Winter Dragon this year. Looks big, like 7 or 8 feet high. Just google it. I see it on Ebay, people who don't have it pre-selling it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Restless Acres said:


> I should have pointed out earlier that someone (not certain who, but one of the big places) is coming out with a Winter Dragon this year. Looks big, like 7 or 8 feet high. Just google it. I see it on Ebay, people who don't have it pre-selling it.


Oh do you have a photo of it ?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Found a photo i would like to see it in person 
View attachment 548626


----------



## Saki.Girl

Another pic 
View attachment 548634


----------



## Screaming Demons

I think there's a video of the winter dragon on some of the Transworld videos.


----------



## matrixmom

Saki.Girl said:


> Found a photo i would like to see it in person
> View attachment 548626


Of course they would come out with "jabberwocky" THIS year, after I made mine last year for Malice theme.


----------



## matrixmom

I have a new idea. I am going to say I am building a prop this year, not build it, and wait till it comes out next year in a big box store and I can save myself a whole lot of time and just fix it up instead of reinventing the wheel.


----------



## McBernes

Awesome idea Restless Acres! Also, I tried to click to like your post and accidentally clicked the report thing. I backpaged but I don't know if it sent a report to Saki that the report link had been clicked or not.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

Spider is back to full price


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

found the winter dragon video... he's a fog machine, too... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RCNxKWiYGo


----------



## Restless Acres

Oh! On the topic of dragons: Big Lots came out with a skeleton one last year, I forgot to mention. I have it. NIce prop for the money. Mine kept breaking mid-spine because it fell off a boulder in my front lawn, but you can fix anything with a little wire.

I have the Walmart Raptor on back-order (they forgot to deliver and I didn't notice for like six months). Gonna turn that into a dragon too, giving me three (the HD T-Rex with added wings, Big Lots dragon).


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Looks like the price point of the Winter Dragon by Seasonal Visions is about 500.00 which is pretty darn pricey I think. 300-350 would have been better. I know it's going to be popular but I'm going to wait and see if there are better prices in other online stores closer to October.


----------



## cai88

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Looks like the price point of the Winter Dragon by Seasonal Visions is about 500.00 which is pretty darn pricey I think. 300-350 would have been better. I know it's going to be popular but I'm going to wait and see if there are better prices in other online stores closer to October.


$400 at HD Halloween http://www.hdhalloween.com/store/p1094/Winter_Dragon_-_Pre-Order_Reserve_Only!.html


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

cai88 said:


> $400 at HD Halloween http://www.hdhalloween.com/store/p1094/Winter_Dragon_-_Pre-Order_Reserve_Only!.html


That's better though I'd be curious what shipping will add. Some stores last year I did pretty well, like the Scorched Pumpkin was 300.00 through HE plus shipping, I found him for 199.00 with free shipping.


----------



## halloween71

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> That's better though I'd be curious what shipping will add. Some stores last year I did pretty well, like the Scorched Pumpkin was 300.00 through HE plus shipping, I found him for 199.00 with free shipping.


Where did you get the scorched pumpkin for 199?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

halloween71 said:


> Where did you get the scorched pumpkin for 199?


I'll look in the box and see if it says, I bought him last year for this year and only recently unpacked him. It wasn't a mainstream store though, i think I was comparing them and walmart or something andthe price was slightly better with this other place.

Just did a Google search an it's under 200 at a couple places : 

https://www.topsmagic.com/product_i...vl2YSdAVOmq5jyGuBpRob4f_lPi6lWnxoCB-IQAvD_BwE

https://jet.com/product/Scorched-Sc...xMJcnoNG7GZHNliKhJYFwSP-SixrnyshoCRlMQAvD_BwE

https://www.target.com/p/halloween-...NMNe21r-z3QDvwATXiRoCC2oQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## halloween71

Thank you!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

I am excited to see what they have this year


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Should be great! I have a heck of a wishlist.

Giant Preying Mantis
Giant Dragon Skeleton
Another Giant Dino Skeleton ( Apatosaurus or Triceratops ) 
Maybe a fleshed out dino with Jurassic World being so hot right now?


----------



## debbiedowner67

*Home Depot 75% off*

If anyone is interested Home Depot has Christmas items 75% off. I had mine shipped to the store so I didn't have to pay shipping. They have a few light show projections for only $5. I ordered green and red for my Halloween display. But if you also go crazy for Christmas like I do they have a great deal on lights


----------



## Saki.Girl

i picked up some spot lights today great price


----------



## Matt12378

debbiedowner67 said:


> If anyone is interested Home Depot has Christmas items 75% off. I had mine shipped to the store so I didn't have to pay shipping. They have a few light show projections for only $5. I ordered green and red for my Halloween display. But if you also go crazy for Christmas like I do they have a great deal on lights <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />


 I have so many from clearance shopping it’s ridiculous great price though.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Matt12378 said:


> I have so many from clearance shopping it’s ridiculous great price though.


lol never have to many haha i have a lot too but i got the snowflake ones for my nightmare before Christmas decorations i do at Christmas time they will be perfects also picked up a 2 pack of the sweril lights for 4.98 and a blur spot light


----------



## Matt12378

Saki.Girl said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have so many from clearance shopping it’s ridiculous great price though.
> 
> 
> 
> lol never have to many haha i have a lot too but i got the snowflake ones for my nightmare before Christmas decorations i do at Christmas time they will be perfects also picked up a 2 pack of the sweril lights for 4.98 and a blur spot light
Click to expand...

 Nice I find that unfortunately with all my lights inflatables and projection lights etc that I am simply using too much power from my electrical system. I probably should get a generator or something.


----------



## debbiedowner67

I had ordered a bunch of Halloween and Christmas lights/decorations over winter and after i ordered these new ones realized I had ordered them already in January LOL. Oh well the more the better. You can never have too many right ?


----------



## Kruella

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Looks like the price point of the Winter Dragon by Seasonal Visions is about 500.00 which is pretty darn pricey I think. 300-350 would have been better. I know it's going to be popular but I'm going to wait and see if there are better prices in other online stores closer to October.


Trendy Halloween has the winter Dragon for $359.99 free shipping.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Kruella said:


> Trendy Halloween has the winter Dragon for $359.99 free shipping.



I knew it would come down. So many are selling it I'll bet we'll see 299.00 with free ship or better.


----------



## Restless Acres

Kruella said:


> Trendy Halloween has the winter Dragon for $359.99 free shipping.


Are you sure about the free shipping? I doubt that with Trendy. Their angle is to lure people in with low prices and an offer of free shipping UNDER 6 LBS (which this item definitely isn't and I have had no luck getting an order to qualify for free shipping). Then they hit you with OUTRAGEOUS shipping fees at the last stage of the order process.


----------



## HereForTheBoose

Restless Acres said:


> Are you sure about the free shipping?


TrendyHalloween does usually tack on shipping for orders over 6 lbs but the Winter Dragon listing has a "Free Shipping" banner on the photos. I also put it in my cart and typed in my zip code for a shipping estimate, which came up as free.


----------



## Kruella

Restless Acres said:


> Are you sure about the free shipping? I doubt that with Trendy. Their angle is to lure people in with low prices and an offer of free shipping UNDER 6 LBS (which this item definitely isn't and I have had no luck getting an order to qualify for free shipping). Then they hit you with OUTRAGEOUS shipping fees at the last stage of the order process.


I ordered it and it shipped free. It shipped Fedex home delivery the same day I ordered.


----------



## Restless Acres

HereForTheBoose said:


> TrendyHalloween does usually tack on shipping for orders over 6 lbs but the Winter Dragon listing has a "Free Shipping" banner on the photos. I also put it in my cart and typed in my zip code for a shipping estimate, which came up as free.



I stand corrected!


----------



## Wickedwench

I couldn't agree with you more!!! So frustrating to see!!



matrixmom said:


> I have a new idea. I am going to say I am building a prop this year, not build it, and wait till it comes out next year in a big box store and I can save myself a whole lot of time and just fix it up instead of reinventing the wheel.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Didn't Home Depot have new stuff out online by this time last year?


----------



## Matt12378

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Didn't Home Depot have new stuff out online by this time last year?


 Yeah they did(


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

I thought so I bought the Rex skeleton for our summer event running this month.


----------



## CH31

I really regret not buying the gargoyle they had last year. I hope they have him again this year.


----------



## MrMordrid

Smaller but better quallity than the gargoyle from 2015. The plaster is starting to flack off on the outside.


----------



## spooky night

There are a few new items posted for this year, but they are expensive. Skeleton bride and groom $555.00 each and skeleton in coffin $258.00, and a witch holding a haunted house for $708.00. Really? Hoping they adjust these prices and they are just working on their website.


----------



## Screaming Demons

spooky night said:


> Hoping they adjust these prices and they are just working on their website.


Could be. I noticed that the Halloween section was loading weird yesterday. I think we'll see a big update very soon.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Really excited, lovedthe giant spider and dinos last year.


----------



## Saki.Girl

spooky night said:


> There are a few new items posted for this year, but they are expensive. Skeleton bride and groom $555.00 each and skeleton in coffin $258.00, and a witch holding a haunted house for $708.00. Really? Hoping they adjust these prices and they are just working on their website.


Where did you see these on the site i looked saw nothing


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Saki.Girl said:


> Where did you see these on the site i looked saw nothing


 Try here:

https://www.homedepot.com/b/Holiday...en-Decor-Novelty-Halloween-Decor/N-5yc1vZcgy9


Yikes on those prices!


----------



## Matt12378

I highly doubt these are the actual prices for these I bet in a few weeks they will be down to 200.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

yeah or even less given the look/design of them. I bet the pricing is just placeholders.


----------



## weeping angel

Last year we went with a witches theme. We got the lunging witch which makes me laugh with her cheesy sayings.

After the fact I saw I missed this prop from Home Depot, Gertie the witch (with cauldron). I am hoping they have her again this year.


----------



## lbc

weeping angel said:


> Last year we went with a witches theme. We got the lunging witch which makes me laugh with her cheesy sayings.
> 
> After the fact I saw I missed this prop from Home Depot, Gertie the witch (with cauldron). I am hoping they have her again this year.
> 
> 
> You should check out the Grandin Road thread for the Flying Wanda Witch


----------



## lbc

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> I knew it would come down. So many are selling it I'll bet we'll see 299.00 with free ship or better.


Trendy Halloween has 20% off coupon SUMMERBOOGEYMAN2018


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

lbc said:


> Trendy Halloween has 20% off coupon SUMMERBOOGEYMAN2018


I tried a 15% off coupon, and was told no other offers can be combined on the winter dragon, so i just bit the bullet and ordered him.


----------



## lbc

This coupon worked, got Winter Dragon for $287.99, free shipping, no tax


----------



## lbc

This coupon worked, got Winter Dragon for $287.99, free shipping, no tax


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Okay, yeah it works. That annoys me. The staff member I spoke with said no further discounts would be accepted on this item.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

i was curious after being told no and called them on it and asked, was very rudely told they had no intention of fixing any mistake. Guess i'm not shopping at TrendyHalloween anymore. :/


----------



## Saki.Girl

Got my spot lights from hp tbey are awsome


----------



## benjamin

Please tell me Home Depot in Vegas will have halloween stuff in their stores by the 21 August? I'll be there (from Australia) and really want to buy some stuff before I got home! And hoping a Spirit Halloween Store will also have opened.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> i was curious after being told no and called them on it and asked, was very rudely told they had no intention of fixing any mistake. Guess i'm not shopping at TrendyHalloween anymore. :/


I was going to order something, a $99 prop, but they wanted $35 to ship it. I was like, uhhhhh, no. That seemed pretty excessive. I hate companies that try to make their prices seem like they are the best around, but then you get hit with outrageous shipping during checkout. I’d rather shop elsewhere.


----------



## ZombieRaider

benjamin said:


> Please tell me Home Depot in Vegas will have halloween stuff in their stores by the 21 August? I'll be there (from Australia) and really want to buy some stuff before I got home! And hoping a Spirit Halloween Store will also have opened.


OK...So Las Vegas...Please see my quote in the other thread....I'm pretty sure Vegas will have something Halloween oriented to do....ZR


----------



## FTWingRiders

Just did my daily check on line.. The 9 foot gargantuan spider is back in stock! Ordered it right up! Been waiting a few months for one to come up either at HD or eBay.. Got a great place for him in my haunted woods. Nothing new on the site, but its a good sign.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

FTWingRiders said:


> Just did my daily check on line.. The 9 foot gargantuan spider is back in stock! Ordered it right up! Been waiting a few months for one to come up either at HD or eBay.. Got a great place for him in my haunted woods. Nothing new on the site, but its a good sign.


Thank you...I have been checking too


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I was going to order something, a $99 prop, but they wanted $35 to ship it. I was like, uhhhhh, no. That seemed pretty excessive. I hate companies that try to make their prices seem like they are the best around, but then you get hit with outrageous shipping during checkout. I’d rather shop elsewhere.



Of course, the only price that _should_ matter to people is the end cost to you no matter how they work out item cost and shipping cost. Some places negotiate for lower shipping costs with certain carriers if they do a large enough volume (not everyone is in that position), others offer more shipping options that could help defray the end cost where others don't, some people get breaks by being in a closer delivery zone, some places can offer pick up options with no cost for delivery to their store location and some periodically offer free shipping based on $ spent or simply free with the cost of shipping already likely built into the price. The object is not to lose money selling something and for the buyer to pay the least if possible given other considerations. I've tried to buy locally to save on shipping when I could but there's so many tempting things out there over the years you end up facing the shipping cost dilemma and how badly you want something you can't get elsewhere. Sure we've all been there weighing that one!


----------



## halloween71

What is with the prices https://www.homedepot.com/p/63-in-H-Bride-Skeleton-Figure-2431800EC/306071378


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

halloween71 said:


> What is with the prices https://www.homedepot.com/p/63-in-H-Bride-Skeleton-Figure-2431800EC/306071378


hopefully it means they are working on the site. I wondered if they are delaying items release this year due to not having enough stock of pieces in the past went something was hot.


----------



## Screaming Demons

FTWingRiders said:


> Just did my daily check on line.. The 9 foot gargantuan spider is back in stock! Ordered it right up! Been waiting a few months for one to come up either at HD or eBay.. Got a great place for him in my haunted woods. Nothing new on the site, but its a good sign.


It was for sale all the way up until about three weeks ago, at half price. then it was gone, and now it's back - at full price.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> I knew it would come down. So many are selling it I'll bet we'll see 299.00 with free ship or better.


Much, much better! Check this sale out: https://www.shindigz.com/animated-winter-dragon-prop/p/HWNAWDR

And there's a $20 off coupon code. Better get one before they sell out.


----------



## lbc

Wow! I didn’t think it could get this low!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Thanks! That is a great price... I freaked at first because the shipping came up as $262.5, but it kept trying to put me in Gabon (I'm in Georgia... the autofill GA went into the wrong field)


----------



## MrMordrid

Screaming Demons said:


> Much, much better! Check this sale out: https://www.shindigz.com/animated-winter-dragon-prop/p/HWNAWDR
> 
> And there's a $20 off coupon code. Better get one before they sell out.


Enter SMIILITARY20 code for 20% off


----------



## Hallowtim

Did you order with this code? I tried it and it said not valid. Which I’m happy about since I ordered with the other code already.


----------



## MrMordrid

Hallowtim said:


> Did you order with this code? I tried it and it said not valid. Which I’m happy about since I ordered with the other code already.


Sorry the correct code is SZMILITARY20. And yes i did. I got the Dragon for 158. and change.


----------



## Hallowtim

Thanks! Hopefully I can cancel the first order.


----------



## CH31

They're adding some new stuff tonight. They have a 34 inch t rex this year. Here's a few new things that are up. https://www.homedepot.com/p/34-in-Animated-T-Rex-with-LED-Eyes-8342-36722/304609116
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-33-5-in-Skeleton-Fortune-Teller-5123294/304609166
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...r-Werewolf-with-LED-Eyes-8330-63997/304609133


----------



## Lukewa

CH31 said:


> They're adding some new stuff tonight. They have a 34 inch t rex this year. Here's a few new things that are up. https://www.homedepot.com/p/34-in-Animated-T-Rex-with-LED-Eyes-8342-36722/304609116
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-33-5-in-Skeleton-Fortune-Teller-5123294/304609166
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...r-Werewolf-with-LED-Eyes-8330-63997/304609133


Good finds!! That fortune teller looks to be the exact same one that Target sold last year!!


----------



## CJSimon

Home Depot is fire this Halloween! I'm gonna need to win the lottery.

My favorites so far. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...mbie-Horse-with-LED-Eyes-8342-86112/304883566

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...ith-Fogging-and-LED-Eyes-8342-94999/304609108

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...Sky-Dragon-with-LED-Eyes-8342-94224/304805230


----------



## Saki.Girl

oh the dragon is killer 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...Sky-Dragon-with-LED-Eyes-8342-94224/304805230


----------



## Saki.Girl

the dragon is awesome pricey








https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...Sky-Dragon-with-LED-Eyes-8342-94224/304805230

zombie horse 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...mbie-Horse-with-LED-Eyes-8342-86112/304883566


----------



## Saki.Girl

34 in. Animated Skeleton Sabretooth
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...Sabretooth-with-LED-Eyes-8342-82160/304609127


----------



## Saki.Girl

another dragon








https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...ith-Fogging-and-LED-Eyes-8342-94999/304609108


----------



## Saki.Girl

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Set-of-3-Classic-Monster-Set-with-IR-Interactivity-8399-84063/304651729


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

That dragon looks AMAZING, but I’d be afraid to keep it outdoors for fear of someone stealing it in the middle of the night!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok homedepot is killing it this year 









https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-86-6-in-Headless-Horseman-5124513/304942912


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

This headless horseman looks fantastic! Wow, I think my budget for this year just blew through the roof.....

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...PIPHorizontal1_rr-_-304651729-_-304942912-_-N


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

And yet another zombie! I love this one though, because it seems very close to what you’d see (and hear) from the “walkers” on The Walking Dead.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/72-in-H...PIPHorizontal3_rr-_-304942912-_-304651738-_-N


----------



## Matt12378

That zombie horse is incredible. Here’s a few inflatable pictures I found. 
View attachment 554767


----------



## Curlgoddess

WOW!!! Can't wait to see all of this awesomeness in person!!!


----------



## debbiedowner67

Just ordered 2 more Skellies. I paid $30 because I know they will never go lower than that at any store. And I've never been able to buy any on clearance. I wanted the Glow in the dark ones. I already have 2 of those and they work great. I'm hoping they drop the price down to $30 

I'm excited to see it in the store also LOL


----------



## Matt12378

I really need that headless horseman it’s so dang cool if it was like 150 I would buy it immediately. I need coupons! Lol.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow, I didn't think Home Depot could out do themselves over the past few years of offerings but those sculpted dragons are amazing. The zombie horse as well. We have a lot of ranches not far from here and horses are pretty popular here with adults and kids and I'd wonder if the smaller kids would be too freaked out by it though. Probably better for a neighborhood with older kids. 

I had absolutely no intention of buying any major props this year, garage is overflowing with holiday boxes and I don't want to part with much of what I have held onto so it really is helping to keep buying this year in check--maybe just a projection of dinosaurs from AtmosFearFX which take up no space. However I was on HF last night (should have known better  ) and saw people earlier in this thread, mention the animated winter dragon prop with blue eyes (works with fogger as well) being sold at a very good price over on Shindigz site and they posted a 20% off code to use on top of that. I watched the video of it last night and after some thought...with apparently little regard to garage storage space...ordered it for what came to $159 essentially after shipping. It's not as realistic as the HD version but it does have the ability to use a fogger with it, stands around 70inches tall, it's wings flap and I thought looked nicely detailed. MIght be a consideration for anyone not wanting to spend the $299-349 price of the HD guy and still wanting a smoke breathing dragon for your home or castle. The pricing at Shindigz won't last long. I got a notice this morning that it's getting ready to ship. Regular shipping was only 9.99 btw.

I found out from someone today the box it ships in is 32" x 27" x 20" and weighs 39 lbs. Yikes! what have I gotten myself into!! These big prop boxes are taking over my garage. Have about a week to find more room there. So jealous of those of you with basements. If I hadn't bought the Big Lots big skeleton dragon last year and picked up some medieval long dress and knight costumes over the past few years along with a jousting "costume" for my HD skeleton horse, I probably wouldn't have been tempted. But it all so fits together so nicely now.  And to think I'm not even sure I feel like putting out much in the way of decorations this year just has me shaking my head. We've been in the 90s now for probably a month and it's very tiring mentally.

UPDATE: just checked in on Shindigz site and saw that the Winter Dragon is now back to reg. price $499. Yikes, now more than the HD dragons. Anyway that was one heck of a good deal and thank you to all who posted about it and the 20% off code as well....Well I guess that's if I find some place in my garage to fit it. If it's sleeping with me in bed from now on, maybe not so much.


----------



## MrMordrid

Im pretty sure the dragon's, the headless horseman and the zombie horse are made by Seasonal Visions like last years Giant Spider was. Personally i think HD is kicking Spirit and everybody's *** in the prop dept.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

MrMordrid said:


> Im pretty sure the dragon's, the headless horseman and the zombie horse are made by Seasonal Visions like last years Giant Spider was. Personally i think HD is kicking Spirit and everybody's *** in the prop dept.


Couldn't agree more. I'm blown away with the props they have this year. The prices sort of dull my enthusiasm a bit but if some things are around for a sale....all bets are off. I love the dragons and zombie horse the best....oh and headless horseman, I even like the furry werewolf. 
Great stuff all around


----------



## ghostbust99

MrMordrid said:


> Im pretty sure the dragon's, the headless horseman and the zombie horse are made by Seasonal Visions like last years Giant Spider was. Personally i think HD is kicking Spirit and everybody's *** in the prop dept.


All the skeleton and zombie animals are made by PAC


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

I bought the fire dragon, since I already have the winter dragon, the werewolf and the headless horseman. I might go back for the zombie horse and monster trio...lord I need help..


----------



## Ditsterz

These props are impressive. I'm not looking for a dragon but that is one beautiful prop. I'm most interested in the headless horseman which looks amazing and the zombie and the child/doll props. I hope they will have them on display in store.


----------



## yarter

It is funny/sad when Home Depot has better looking static halloween props then Spirit  The horseman is definitely one I am interested in


----------



## benjamin

I want the piano playing skeleton so much! Will cost a fortune to ship to Australia so will wait to see what the reviews say about it. Also love the flying witch, skeleton archway, fortune teller and howling skeleton wolf!


----------



## Kwll2112

Having just gone through all that HD is offering this year, I would agree with that assessment. What kind of world are we in where the home improvement store is kicking butt on HW decorations over the HW specialty store?



MrMordrid said:


> Personally i think HD is kicking Spirit and everybody's *** in the prop dept.


----------



## Stochey

So last year was my first year to even look at anything at either of the home improvement stores and I bought a few things from Lowes. Then I went back Nov. 1st and literally everything was sold out. 

I see many things from home depot I want. For those more experienced, when should I look for mark downs this year?


----------



## Matt12378

Stochey said:


> So last year was my first year to even look at anything at either of the home improvement stores and I bought a few things from Lowes. Then I went back Nov. 1st and literally everything was sold out.
> 
> I see many things from home depot I want. For those more experienced, when should I look for mark downs this year?


 It depends but usually a week or so before Halloween it’s at least 25 percent off everything sometimes 50 off. Last year I bought a minion inflatable 75 percent off in early September so keep an eye out. Sometimes stores like Home Depot will run sales on select items it depends and if shopping Lowes check out renovo power they have Lowes promo codes I have saved thousands using them.


----------



## lbc

Join the Home Depot Garden Club and you will get a $5 off $50 coupon and sign up for texts because they will have sales on different Halloween items before the clearance in October


----------



## Godcrusher

Love the classic monster trio, sabretooth cat and the howling werewolf,


----------



## allears22

Uggg I was really hoping I wasn't going to get anything big this year but then HD did it again. I agree with others they keep upping their game!


----------



## A Little Odd

I should have never looked at this thread. I was doing so well, but I have to get the Horseman.


----------



## A Little Odd

Oh darn! The furry werewolf too!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Speaking of Home Depot 2018... 

View attachment 555221


----------



## benjamin

Did you buy the arch? It looks so much better in a yard than in their pics. Is the skeleton missing his legs? I'm so looking forward to a review of it. Thinking of having it shipped to me in Australia.
View attachment 555221
[/QUOTE]


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

Oak Lane Cemetery said:


> Speaking of Home Depot 2018...
> 
> View attachment 555221


Clearly not the same arch ...how did you make the braches??? Love it!!! Great work!!!! 

***I just saw your youtube video...very creative!!!!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

benjamin said:


> Did you buy the arch? It looks so much better in a yard than in their pics. Is the skeleton missing his legs? I'm so looking forward to a review of it. Thinking of having it shipped to me in Australia.
> View attachment 555221


[/QUOTE]

Hell no, I didn't buy that piece of crap they call an arch. It's copied from the one I made 2 years ago! Theirs is tinsel, wire, and a cheap string of lights. It's also flat. That's right, flat, as in not three dimensional at all. Just a flat wire frame shaped like my arch with tinsel, fabric and a string of lights wrapped around it. Then they slapped a skeleton and a few skulls on it to complete the look. And they are wanting $140 dollars for their insult to my arch! Mine was made for half of that. Apparently the Chinese manufacturers use us haunters who build their own props as a steady source for ideas to rip off and make cheap copies. It's not Home Depots fault, they can't know where their suppliers get their ideas. Worst part is that it's not even a decent copy, but a slap in the face. I can't believe they want $140 for that wreck. Do yourself a favor, don't order one, you will be disappointed.


----------



## benjamin

Oh no! I'm so sorry that happened to you. I wish I had your skills and could do that myself!


----------



## Windborn

We tried to order the horseman and the skeleton round table. Both are on backorder!


----------



## halloween71

Oak Lane Cemetery said:


> Speaking of Home Depot 2018...
> 
> View attachment 555221


wow is all I gotta say .I knew they did this but this one is obvious.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Windborn said:


> We tried to order the horseman and the skeleton round table. Both are on backorder!


I ordered one, looks to be in stock to ship on the 10th, just 5 days away.


----------



## RCIAG

As soon as I saw that I thought "Wait...didn't someone here...oh no....Oaklawn...."

It's horrible & cool all at the same time. It's horrible they rip us off yet it's kinda cool that they feel our stuff is worthy of being mass produced. It's just a shame the original artist can't profit.

I've said this many times before, one day someone will have a go at the Chinese makers (if you can even find the source). Someone with very deep pockets & plenty of time to go after them.

Now, Home Depot is DEFINITELY killing it in the prop department this year! I feel like they're outdoing Spirit. There are far more props I'd buy from HD than I would from Spirit. Those 3 classic monsters are awesome, the zombie & zombie horse are awesome, heck, all of it is awesome.

I wonder how much of it will be in-stores on display?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

I'm curious about that too, I'd like to see some of it in person before committing.


----------



## RCIAG

I just like seeing it all in the stores period, no matter what store. 

My closest HD is in back-to-school mode & liquidating summer stuff. We bought a fan yesterday for cheap & every single time I am COMPELLED to buy a cacti or succulent. Actually I rescue them more than anything else. I will never understand why they keep that stuff inside this time of year. It should all be outside, in the sun & watered every other week if that.

It just chaps my butt for some reason. Anyhoo, I'm off to buy a couple more pots for the newest rescues.


----------



## Verdeghast

Hi folks, I’ve been lurking here since last summer; this great forum is where I found out about all the cool dinosaur skeletons Home Depot introduced last year. 

Finally broke down and registered, this is my first post. 

Wanted to let the group know I’ve ordered the new, three foot high and nearly seven foot long (!) sabretooth tiger animated skeleton, which seems to be in stock. It’s supposed to arrive on my doorstep this coming Wed. 

Cheers, V


----------



## ironmaiden

Verdeghast said:


> Hi folks, I’ve been lurking here since last summer; this great forum is where I found out about all the cool dinosaur skeletons Home Depot introduced last year.
> 
> Finally broke down and registered, this is my first post.
> 
> Wanted to let the group know I’ve ordered the new, three foot high and nearly seven foot long (!) sabretooth tiger animated skeleton, which seems to be in stock. It’s supposed to arrive on my doorstep this coming Wed.
> 
> Cheers, V



Please post some photos and give us your impressions of this prop when you get it. I too have my eye on this one. I would like to display it beside my raptor skelly I bought at Walmart last year


----------



## Saki.Girl

Verdeghast said:


> Hi folks, I’ve been lurking here since last summer; this great forum is where I found out about all the cool dinosaur skeletons Home Depot introduced last year.
> 
> Finally broke down and registered, this is my first post.
> 
> Wanted to let the group know I’ve ordered the new, three foot high and nearly seven foot long (!) sabretooth tiger animated skeleton, which seems to be in stock. It’s supposed to arrive on my doorstep this coming Wed.
> 
> Cheers, V


Welcome look forward to your review on saber tooth


----------



## Verdeghast

Thanks, I see the big sabretooth skeleton I ordered yesterday just had two customer reviews posted on the Home Depot site, so I guess they are shipping. Bodes well for me that both reviews are 5 stars. : )

One customer did post a nice photo of it in their home and states assembly was easy. 

V.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Windborn said:


> We tried to order the horseman and the skeleton round table. Both are on backorder!


As Blade-of-the-moon said above, more likely not even in stock yet. It's still early but it does seem HD got a late start this year.


----------



## cleanfreak

Ordered the following yesterday, some on backorder:

Flying witch on broom.
Rocking chair witch.
Swamp witch.
2 cauldron witches.
Lunging witch.
Fire breathing dragon with fog
Machine.
7ft werewolf.
Headless horseman on a horse .
Grim reaper.
Piano playing skeleton with grand piano. 
3 regular skeletons.

Can’t wait to get them all!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Wow, Cleanfreak! That’s like Christmas! Please post pictures, would love to see your haul.


----------



## benjamin

cleanfreak said:


> Ordered the following yesterday, some on backorder:
> 
> Flying witch on broom.
> Rocking chair witch.
> Swamp witch.
> 2 cauldron witches.
> Lunging witch.
> Fire breathing dragon with fog
> Machine.
> 7ft werewolf.
> Headless horseman on a horse .
> Grim reaper.
> Piano playing skeleton with grand piano.
> 3 regular skeletons.
> 
> Can’t wait to get them all!


I am so jealous! Looking forward to your reviews, particularly of piano player!


----------



## Matt12378

cleanfreak said:


> Ordered the following yesterday, some on backorder:
> 
> Flying witch on broom.
> Rocking chair witch.
> Swamp witch.
> 2 cauldron witches.
> Lunging witch.
> Fire breathing dragon with fog
> Machine.
> 7ft werewolf.
> Headless horseman on a horse .
> Grim reaper.
> Piano playing skeleton with grand piano.
> 3 regular skeletons.
> 
> Can’t wait to get them all!


I need a better job lol.


----------



## cleanfreak

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Wow, Cleanfreak! That’s like Christmas! Please post pictures, would love to see your haul.


Thanks!

Thread started here:

https://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/197825-cleanfreaks-haunt.html


----------



## OctoberDream

Spirits Vineyard said:


> This headless horseman looks fantastic! Wow, I think my budget for this year just blew through the roof.....
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...PIPHorizontal1_rr-_-304651729-_-304942912-_-N
> 
> 
> View attachment 554757


Looks like I have been ripped off again. Here is mind from 2012. Mine's 8ft tall


----------



## debbiedowner67

OctoberDream said:


> Looks like I have been ripped off again. Here is mind from 2012. Mine's 8ft tall


Thats amazing. How did you make that ?

And HD needs to give some posters on here part of those profits LOL


----------



## halloween71

I so want the monster trio.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

halloween71 said:


> I so want the monster trio.


i want to see pics or them in person first.


----------



## ironmaiden

I may order the saber tooth cat, I like the length. Everything else I want to see set up in the store before I buy


----------



## Godcrusher

OctoberDream said:


> Looks like I have been ripped off again. Here is mind from 2012. Mine's 8ft tall


Not sure how you have been ripped off but the prop you made is pretty nice.


----------



## Verdeghast

Hi folks...the Sabretooth cat skeleton was on my doorstep when I got home this evening. It arrived a day earlier than expected. 

I don’t know how to post a pic here as I am too cheap to own a computer and do everything online with my iPhone. There are good photos on the Home Depot site of this prop. 

I’ll try to add some info here that I don’t see elsewhere. First off...NO REGRETS!!! It is every bit as awesome as the online photo indicates. Massive prop and seems like it will be pretty durable. 

This is made in China. The box it came in is pretty small considering the size of the assembled prop - box is only 27.17 inches by 16.81 inches by 19.49 inches. Shipping weight is 17.42 lbs. 

He came packed in 8 separate pieces. Took me 15 minutes to assemble. No instructions but if you look at the pic online when you put him together it is pretty straightforward. 

All plastic, fairly heavy. Should last years with care. Giant size. Sitting on my full size antique dining room table at the moment and the tail has to extend off the end of the table. 

The fit and finish were good, except where the neck and head attach it was too tight for me to easily snap into the locked position. The head is on and staying in place but I will need to use more force to snap that one section completely. 

Only down side is that my real housecat has no respect, and is already batting at the sabretoothed tiger’s long dangling tail. 

Hope this info is helpful to others in making a purchasing decision. I feel he is well worth the full $99 retail price. I measure him at 3 feet high, 3 feet wide at the footing of the front paws, and just under 7 feet long. 

Have a safe and happy Halloween...

V.


----------



## JLWII2000

I saw the headless horseman and horse and completely flipped......I threw money at it so fast I just saw a green streak leaving my wallet. IN. LOVE!


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Is the Sabertooth Tiger poseable? Can you make him sit? ???


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Copying is the biggest form of flattery!!! Just sayin... ? *AWESOME* Headless Horsemen BTW! ?♥


----------



## Verdeghast

Hi, the Sabretooth skeleton is not what I would consider an articulated prop. It is designed to be displayed in the position you see it online. It is massive and very stable in that position. 

V.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

I was really wanting a new dinosaur, maybe a Triceratops to go with the BIG Rex. But I may have a use for this Sabretooth...


----------



## Verdeghast

I hear ya. There was a five foot long Triceratops released late last year (near Halloween) but it was never in stores. I did buy one for home delivery online. 

They closed them out after Halloween at a really great price and I only see the small Triceratops listed this year. I had heard, I think on this forum, that Home Depot only imported 250 of this larger size Triceratops.

I was hoping for another big dinosaur skeleton and still am. A stegosaurus, brontosaurus, or dimetrodon (the size of the horse) would be fetching....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Suppose brontosaurus might be doable if you can keep the long neck/head balanced and supported. Might be challenging. I love the idea of a stegosaurus. Always one of my favorite dinos as a kid. Who didn't watch the old Godzilla b&w films growing up! One could either be a ground foraging creature or standing on it's hind legs like Godzilla and compete with the HD big T-Rex in height. I kind of doubt though that they spend much time posed in the air due to their shape and scientists are skeptical if it reached up on its hind legs to grab higher plants. Always loved it's spiked tail.

I was lucky enough to pick up the large triceratops last year from HD. It's been mentioned on the forum before but worth repeating that Home Depot stores and HomeDepot.com (online in other words) run two separate inventories, basically two separate but related companies. Also the sales might not always be the same at both and occasionally the items carried might be slightly different as well. You can order online and if you get something damaged or don't like and want to return they will let you return it to the store, at least they have in the past. You can also get free delivery on many of the items by having it sent to the store for pickup (although many items can be delivered to your house for free). I've done a number of orders online for halloween and really like the convenience of doing so. Saves me from running around to different locations looking for something as well and many times it's more convenient to pick up when I'm available morning or night and know my package is safely stored in the meantime.

I have a dino haunt (kind of Night at the Museum-style and DNA recreation lab) pretty much thought out and ready to go, just lacking the motivation this year. Don't really think I need another dinosaur for my display but admit I am tempted by the 34-inch T-Rex that I saw online. I'll be giving it some thought for a bit I think. I like his teeth! This year I was thinking of using our backyard as a walk through and staging the dinosaurs on the lawn and among our palm trees. Had hoped to enlist the renter's teenage son next door for help with my haunt this year but then they moved out.  The Sabertooth skeleton guy reminds me more of The Flintstones, but his tusks are a cool look and he's a nice size. Think he would look great posed higher up and looking down towards someone. Pretty menacing. Also not a bad addition to a Night at the Museum theme set up.

----

BTW it looks like Walmart is restocking their 6ft standing Raptor skeleton. https://www.walmart.com/ip/6-ft-Sta...luminated-Eyes-Halloween-Decoration/384842738


----------



## ironmaiden

I brought the large Triceratops last year online but returned it to the store. I just didn't care for the proportions, it needed to be larger IMO

I like the size of the Sabertooth, my yard sits upon a rather steep knoll and my props need to be large as they sit back from the road.
If I get the cat I will name him Diego


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I wasn't too bothered by the size of the larger triceratops with it next to the smaller version. I thought I had posed my family of 3 on our lawn for a quick photo but apparently not, just took this quick photo instead. Maybe next time I'm in the garage I'll see if I can set up a scene. If I do my dino theme this year will want to position them anyway to see how they fit in the space I'm thinking they'll go. In the meantime here's the only picture I have to show. Keep in mind the mother tri doesn't have it's tail attached in this photo and neither does the baby.


----------



## dbruner

Seriously thinking about the monster trio. I'm doing a classic universal monster theme this year, if I get this set I just need a mummy. Spirit has a cute 4 foot inflatable one.


----------



## Restless Acres

Is Home Depot not gonna have a large resin Gargoyle this year? 2015 they had the granddaddy of all, a 55 pound behemoth. 2016 they had a somewhat smaller version holding a skull, and last year they had a different version of the 2016 one, such that they went well together. Also last year they had 2' high, gargantuan resin skulls. I had kind of come to depend on HD for that, but I don't see anything this year. Am I wrong?
Thx,
Mike


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I wasn't too bothered by the size of the larger triceratops with it next to the smaller version. I thought I had posed my family of 3 on our lawn for a quick photo but apparently not, just took this quick photo instead. Maybe next time I'm in the garage I'll see if I can set up a scene. If I do my dino theme this year will want to position them anyway to see how they fit in the space I'm thinking they'll go. In the meantime here's the only picture I have to show. Keep in mind the mother tri doesn't have it's tail attached in this photo and neither does the baby.


I bought one of them too. Makes an ok juvenile ( ignoring the science ) but I really wanted one with a 3' head and longer body so it would scale with the Rex. I figured with the popularity of Jurassic World we would get more dinos. I saw Gemmy back in March at one of the shows, I think had a hanging fleshed out pteranodon/pterodactyl but Ihavent seen it anywhere yet. Same for those darn metal freakshow signs Moriris had..



dbruner said:


> Seriously thinking about the monster trio. I'm doing a classic universal monster theme this year, if I get this set I just need a mummy. Spirit has a cute 4 foot inflatable one.


I had the same idea..but I really want to see them first and /or hear a review. 



Restless Acres said:


> Is Home Depot not gonna have a large resin Gargoyle this year? 2015 they had the granddaddy of all, a 55 pound behemoth. 2016 they had a somewhat smaller version holding a skull, and last year they had a different version of the 2016 one, such that they went well together. Also last year they had 2' high, gargantuan resin skulls. I had kind of come to depend on HD for that, but I don't see anything this year. Am I wrong?
> Thx,
> Mike


Maybe Lowes will. They also had a big skull last year.


----------



## debbiedowner67

Restless Acres said:


> Is Home Depot not gonna have a large resin Gargoyle this year? 2015 they had the granddaddy of all, a 55 pound behemoth. 2016 they had a somewhat smaller version holding a skull, and last year they had a different version of the 2016 one, such that they went well together. Also last year they had 2' high, gargantuan resin skulls. I had kind of come to depend on HD for that, but I don't see anything this year. Am I wrong?
> Thx,
> Mike


I am hoping for that also. It doesn't look like it. Looks like they came out with other props. 

Last year I almost got the giant skulls 50% off . There was only one store left that had them marked down. I ordered online. Was so excited but then got a phone call from an employee saying they were sold out. SOOOOOOO disappointed.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> I bought one of them too. Makes an ok juvenile ( ignoring the science ) but I really wanted one with a 3' head and longer body so it would scale with the Rex. I figured with the popularity of Jurassic World we would get more dinos. I saw Gemmy back in March at one of the shows, I think had a hanging fleshed out pteranodon/pterodactyl but Ihavent seen it anywhere yet. Same for those darn metal freakshow signs Moriris had.....


I think we need to keep in mind that when they design these things it's got to fit in a shipping box that makes sense shipping-wise. If the box is too big and incurs exorbitant shipping costs, no one will order it because they will get killed on the shipping. Also has to be designed for the parts to go together well and make sense where they "cut" it apart. I sometimes think the shipping size is the main challenge these days.

Re: the Pterodactyl, Someone had posted it was listed on Halloween Express site (not available yet) and I've been checking a few times a week. Here's the link: https://www.halloweenexpress.com/animated-flying-pterodactyl-prop/ I just chatted with them as it's still listed "Unavailable" and while they don't have an ETA yet, she said likely by the end of August as they are getting in things all the time now. It's not huge really, only 36 inch wing span by 18 inches head to toe. I assume it will come in an 18x18 or so box. Don't know how crazy I am about it's looks but certainly fits in with the dino theme.


----------



## gcbike

Well I have to get the Wind Dragon(cause wife says so) and I'll go with the furry werewolf and the white reaper


----------



## gcbike

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qpc3IxhMl5Q thanks go to haunt hunter


----------



## Hallowtim

gcbike said:


> Well I have to get the Wind Dragon(cause wife says so) and I'll go with the furry werewolf and the white reaper


I got both dragon a couple days ago. The boxes are huge and about 100 lbs. I don’t know where to put them.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

double post due to system lag.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think we need to keep in mind that when they design these things it's got to fit in a shipping box that makes sense shipping-wise. If the box is too big and incurs exorbitant shipping costs, no one will order it because they will get killed on the shipping. Also has to be designed for the parts to go together well and make sense where they "cut" it apart. I sometimes think the shipping size is the main challenge these days.
> 
> Someone had posted it was listed on Halloween Express site (not available yet) and I've been checking a few times a week. Here's the link: https://www.halloweenexpress.com/animated-flying-pterodactyl-prop/ I just chatted with them as it's still listed "Unavailable" and while they don't have an ETA yet, she said likely by the end of August as they are getting in things all the time now. It's not huge really, only 36 inch wing span by 18 inches head to toe. I assume it will come in an 18x18 or so box. Don't know how crazy I am about it's looks but certainly fits in with the dino theme.


Certainly I compare these to the size of boxes those big Christmas decor pieces come in. Those can be extreme and just under "freight" size. For the trike were it made, you can make the horns removable, ect..honestly I deboxed both the first Rex skeletons I bought and both fit in the trunk. Head, hands, ect all fit inside the ribcage. I'm supposed to be picking up the dragon and werewolf today, if they can make that dragon work then it shouldnt be hard to do say a life size Velociraptor. I'm actually cool with assembling these things, granted that spider sucked by oneself upside down and in the air...but even if they shipped in multiple boxes..it could work. 

Cool thanks! I hadn't seen it anywhere for sale yet, I actually wondered if there was more where it came from. Not sure I care about the animation but it could be cool to hang, maybe in our giftshop? A 3' resin one would be a couple hundred so not terrible. If anyone else cares it it will be 30-40 though.


----------



## gcbike

Hallowtim said:


> I got both dragon a couple days ago. The boxes are huge and about 100 lbs. I don’t know where to put them.


Good to know I usually try to unload old props to make room for new ones


----------



## gcbike

Hallowtim said:


> I got both dragon a couple days ago. The boxes are huge and about 100 lbs. I don’t know where to put them.


Good to know I usually try to unload old props to make room for new ones


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Hallowtim said:


> I got both dragon a couple days ago. The boxes are huge and about 100 lbs. I don’t know where to put them.


That makes me smile...I like a challenge!


----------



## Hallowtim

One was tough enough, two, my wife is pissed. Dims are 58x35x30 98lbs


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Tell her " but it's so pretty and blue! The kids will love it! " lol


----------



## Hallowtim

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Tell her " but it's so pretty and blue! The kids will love it! " lol


I used that one on the winter dragon from seasonal visions already!


----------



## lbc

Ok, so like really, how long are you going to make us wait for you to unbox a dragon? &#55357;&#56859;


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

lbc said:


> Ok, so like really, how long are you going to make us wait for you to unbox a dragon? ��


I picked up my fire dragon and werewolf today, that darn werewolf is heavy too! 

I'll open mine up to test build soon, I just have to think were to do it, it's a BIG boy...


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Not my pictures - But so damn cool! ? I seriously started crying and throwing a fit to my hubby!!!!! ? These are an absolute MUST AND LIKE YESTERDAY!!!! ? Freakin jaw dropping amazing! Sorry kids! Ramen for 2 weeks mama needs a DRAGON or two... possibly 3! ???


----------



## lbc

I’m Gasping!!!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Def going to get the blue one too..as soon as I get more cash lol


----------



## Hallowtim

So mine was obviously a display at some point. The batteries were dead, the fog machine had liquid in it and the bottom was scuffed and dirty. So I don’t know if it’s because of the condition it’s in or not but the sensor sucks! It doesn't work unless your a couple feet away. I already ordered another so this one goes back. There were only 500 of the wind dragon so if you really want one order soon.


----------



## kittyvibe

They took down the animated flying witch that was the same as GR but cheaper


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook

The Universal Monster trio is so darn cool. I already own all 3 of the characters separately though.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook

That Headless Horseman is so amazing though, I am so tempted!!!!!


----------



## kittyvibe

Is the head able to turn left/ right on dragons?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hallowtim said:


> So mine was obviously a display at some point. The batteries were dead, the fog machine had liquid in it and the bottom was scuffed and dirty. So I don’t know if it’s because of the condition it’s in or not but the sensor sucks! It doesn't work unless your a couple feet away. I already ordered another so this one goes back. There were only 500 of the wind dragon so if you really want one order soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 556113
> 
> View attachment 556115
> 
> View attachment 556117


Very cool looking in person! Really beautiful. I wouldn't be so sure it was a demo model though. Can't speak to the batteries, maybe left in an "on" sensor position and was activated during shipping? (had that happen to me even with things I owned and stored without checking). Foggers come with some liquid in them, at least all the ones I've bought. Don't think it's a good idea to leave them stored dried. I also wouldn't be surprised if the prop was checked out before shipping it since it's so expensive and costly to ship. 

Any idea what kind of sensor it has and curious where it's located? Does the manual give a range? Didn't see anything on HD's website about it. Could be that it's just the type of sensor installed in them. I know the Winter Dragon prop sold elsewhere has an infrared sensor that says it works up to 6.5 feet away in all lighting conditions. 

Aside from seeing scuffs on the bottom is there anything else wrong or damaged on it? Looks like it comes in maybe 3 pieces. Stunning piece.


----------



## kittyvibe

Is the head able to turn left/ right on dragons?


----------



## Hallowtim

The head does not turn. Just the jaw moves.


----------



## Hallowtim

It was definetly used, besides the scuffs it had what looked like stains around scraps that looked like it was standing in liquid. All the stickers to show where it should be connected were scraped off making it look like it was already put together. The fire dragon was placed in the box nicer, not retapped and in much better condition including a clean dry fogger. 

It has 2 arms, 2 legs, 2parts of the tail, 2 parts of the head and the body for 9 parts total.

The sensor is in the nose, not sure what kind or what the range should be, but as it is, it’s useless. Ill test the fire dragon this weekend.

After all that though, I’m glad to have it. It’s really nice looking.


----------



## beecherman

Would you mind letting us know what you think of the headless horseman? Interested, but would like to read some feedback before shelling out so much green....thanks!


----------



## beecherman

Would you mind posting how you like the headless horseman? I'd like to hear what others think of it before I spend that much cash.....thanks!


----------



## JLWII2000

I will probably review the headless horseman. It shipped so I should get it soon. For those on the fence, I predict a quick sell out so you may have to jump off the fence and return it locally if you don't like it. I could be wrong though if they produced a ton of them.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Mine should be here next week. 

I did get the mini Rex skeleton today and the zombie horse, just gotta find time to assemble them!


----------



## Screaming Demons

Hallowtim said:


> It was definetly used, besides the scuffs it had what looked like stains around scraps that looked like it was standing in liquid. All the stickers to show where it should be connected were scraped off making it look like it was already put together. The fire dragon was placed in the box nicer, not retapped and in much better condition including a clean dry fogger.
> 
> It has 2 arms, 2 legs, 2parts of the tail, 2 parts of the head and the body for 9 parts total.
> 
> The sensor is in the nose, not sure what kind or what the range should be, but as it is, it’s useless. Ill test the fire dragon this weekend.
> 
> After all that though, I’m glad to have it. It’s really nice looking.


Maybe you had the one they set up for the website and advertising photographs. A real collector's item!


----------



## Screaming Demons

JLWII2000 said:


> I will probably review the headless horseman. It shipped so I should get it soon. For those on the fence, I predict a quick sell out so you may have to jump off the fence and return it locally if you don't like it. I could be wrong though if they produced a ton of them.


This is something to keep in mind.

Remember, there are only 500 of the dragons (according to the COAs). The horses sold out their first year and went for $1,000 on eBay right before Halloween. The Lunging Reaper sold out almost instantly the year Home Depot started going all in and hasn't been seen since.

Don't assume they have container loads of every props sitting in a storage yard just hoping they sell. There were a bunch of props at deeply discounted prices on the website up until just recently. They may have considered that a warning about overstocking.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Ok so all this talk of limited editions got to me..went ahead and ordered the Wind Dragon too.


----------



## kittyvibe

Hallowtim said:


> The head does not turn. Just the jaw moves.


I mean can we position the neck or does it have a set position? It appears that we can manually adjust the way the dragon might look. ( obviously not animated, just a static position)


----------



## gcbike

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Mine should be here next week.
> 
> I did get the mini Rex skeleton today and the zombie horse, just gotta find time to assemble them!
> 
> View attachment 556337
> 
> View attachment 556339


would have been perfect if it had just Two Fingers instead of Three reminds me of my old Kenner toy


----------



## gcbike

Just ordered Wind Dragon and if I end up with a used one I'm asking for a discount.What city does the label say it shipped from?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

gcbike said:


> would have been perfect if it had just Two Fingers instead of Three reminds me of my old Kenner toy


Ah Rex..king of the foam bones.. lol That was an epic toy, you don't see those around much anymore. 

A little quick surgery and you make it two fingered, just lop off one and epoxy over, paint touch up. It's the same 3D model as the mini nini rex figure Big Lots has and the same I think as the BIG HD Rex, it just seems to lose detail as they blow it up. The tiny one has really nice sharp teeth.


----------



## Verdeghast

Those dragons are INCREDIBLE. I so want one. The issues I have are the common ones: cash and storage space. 

Speaking of storage, I’ve just disassembled the nearly 7 foot long 3 foot high sabretooth tiger skeleton. It came apart as easily as it went together. I was concerned about that since the bones snapped tightly into place on assembly. It is nicely engineered. 

For those like me who do not retain the original shipping boxes, this big cat will, once disassembled, just fit into a 42 gallon contractor garbage bag. I have several large plastic animal skeletons and store them this way in my basement. 

V.


----------



## ironmaiden

Verdeghast said:


> Those dragons are INCREDIBLE. I so want one. The issues I have are the common ones: cash and storage space.
> 
> Speaking of storage, I’ve just disassembled the nearly 7 foot long 3 foot high sabretooth tiger skeleton. It came apart as easily as it went together. I was concerned about that since the bones snapped tightly into place on assembly. It is nicely engineered.
> 
> For those like me who do not retain the original shipping boxes, this big cat will, once disassembled, just fit into a 42 gallon contractor garbage bag. I have several large plastic animal skeletons and store them this way in my basement.
> 
> V.


I do keep my shipping boxes and just stack them in the storage unit. The rest of our stuff is in the cellar in plastic bins, stacked up of course. What is not in the bins is on plastic shelves:all 12 of them 

I am interested in the sabertooth cat and it's great to know it will disassemble easily for storage


----------



## cleanfreak

Some of my items have arrived. 
The rocking chair witch and the piano playing skeleton are super flimsy and not worth the money, however, I think I can make them work. 
The Lunging Witch and Werewolf are nice. 
The Dragon is supposed to arrive Monday with the Headless Horsemen coming a few days later. 
No shipping update on the Flying Witch or Cauldron Witches. 
Pics to come later.


----------



## HereForTheBoose

I wish they'd find a distributor who makes those fabric wrapped metal wire decorations (the piano skeleton) more sturdy. Home Depot carries awesome tinsel nutcrackers for Christmas that are supposed to go outside but they're made out of the same super flimsy interlocking pieces of metal that definitely can't withstand any wind.

Actually that reminds me. You might have some luck stabilizing the piano with small black zip ties to hold together the pieces. That's what some reviewers said they had to do with the nutcrackers.


----------



## Jottle

I think those dragons look beautiful, but really I don't see how they fit into Halloween. I'm sure someone will be able to work them into a theme in some really creative way (which is why this holiday is so awesome!), but I guess I don't have a good enough imagination


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Jottle said:


> I think those dragons look beautiful, but really I don't see how they fit into Halloween. I'm sure someone will be able to work them into a theme in some really creative way (which is why this holiday is so awesome!), but I guess I don't have a good enough imagination


Dragons and Halloween share very similar roots having supernatural elements , coming from the same medieval/dark ages period. To put it simply they are monsters. 

Themes using dragons could include but are not limited to: Castle/medieval , dark fantasy, celtic/irish folklore, sideshows, witches and wizards ( harry potter? ) , you could repaint one into a HUGE dragon statue for your cemetery., ect.. honestly with a bit of work just about anything could include them. 

It's much easier than say the dinosaurs..but I still Halloween can include ANYTHING.


----------



## benjamin

cleanfreak said:


> The rocking chair witch and the piano playing skeleton are super flimsy and not worth the money, however, I think I can make them work.


Thx for the update....I'd been waiting to hear about what the piano playing skeleton was like! I was worried it might be flimsy.....I love the look and idea of it and was thinking of putting it beside a large window and have atmosfx dancing skeletons in the window. But it will cost at least $100 to ship it to Australia and possibly more so sounds like it might not be worth it.


----------



## gcbike

cleanfreak said:


> Some of my items have arrived.
> The rocking chair witch and the piano playing skeleton are super flimsy and not worth the money, however, I think I can make them work.
> The Lunging Witch and Werewolf are nice.
> The Dragon is supposed to arrive Monday with the Headless Horsemen coming a few days later.
> No shipping update on the Flying Witch or Cauldron Witches.
> Pics to come later.


Crouching werewolf?Is it all blow mold or wire frame?


----------



## debbiedowner67

If you can find one of those self playing organs for free or just a few bucks. Or you have a great friend who will let you borrow theirs for Halloween night, you can do your own. 

Add some spooky cloth, some spiders to it. A candelabra if you can find one. Would be a perfect scene.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

JLWII2000 said:


> I will probably review the headless horseman. It shipped so I should get it soon. For those on the fence, I predict a quick sell out so you may have to jump off the fence and return it locally if you don't like it. I could be wrong though if they produced a ton of them.


Please post pics once you receive the headless horseman. My concerns are that the horseman himself looks like a midget sitting on top of a small horse and the arm holding up the pumpkin head is way out of proportion (too long). I've been trolling my local store in hopes of seeing him in person before making the decision to buy.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

gcbike said:


> Crouching werewolf?Is it all blow mold or wire frame?



I haven't opens mine yet, but there is something in the box that is pretty heavy. Either its more solid, weighted or that a heck of a motor in it.


----------



## SATX

Seriously contemplating the Dracula, Frankenstein Monster and Wolf Man animatronics..


----------



## cleanfreak

benjamin said:


> Thx for the update....I'd been waiting to hear about what the piano playing skeleton was like! I was worried it might be flimsy.....I love the look and idea of it and was thinking of putting it beside a large window and have atmosfx dancing skeletons in the window. But it will cost at least $100 to ship it to Australia and possibly more so sounds like it might not be worth it.


Definitely not worth the money, especially the extra $100 shipping. It is a basic skeleton dressed up and a cheap wire frame piano with black mesh and LED lights. The piano keys are "extra large" and are not proportionate to the piano, which is small. The keys are just a piece on printed felt material. The foot pedals are made for a "short" skeleton, not the one included. The Skeleton included is their standard skeleton, with LED red eyes. The piano has no sound and the skeleton does not move and has no sound.



gcbike said:


> Crouching werewolf?Is it all blow mold or wire frame?


 Sorry to confuse, this is the 7ft Werewolf. 
Not my video:


----------



## Verdeghast

Hi, I was wondering if any early purchasers of the animated dragon / wind dragon (they appear to be the same sculpt just painted differently) could advise on the thickness and durability of the plastic they are cast in? I saw a reference to the shipping box weighing almost 100 lbs and am wondering why that would be since this is listed as a blow mold sculpture. 

thanks


----------



## Hallowtim

It’s very thick and durable.

Edit to say: It looks like it will be very durable. Since I’ve only had them a week.


----------



## Verdeghast

Thanks for that quick reply!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

SATX said:


> Seriously contemplating the Dracula, Frankenstein Monster and Wolf Man animatronics..


I'm tempted but want some inhand pics..I'm about tapped out honestly. My purchases si far this year read like a dark Noah's Ark :

Human skeleton with light up eyes
Zombie Horse
Headless Horseman
Howling Werewolf 
Fire Dragon
Wind Dragon
T-Rex skeleton mini


----------



## Screaming Demons

Jottle said:


> I think those dragons look beautiful, but really I don't see how they fit into Halloween. I'm sure someone will be able to work them into a theme in some really creative way (which is why this holiday is so awesome!), but I guess I don't have a good enough imagination


Paxley's Castle: https://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/191482-paxleys-haunted-castle-2017-a.html


----------



## SlayKnotV1

*i went to 4 home depots over the weekend and they all said that they're gonna start putting out the Halloween stuff the last week of august. one guy said that they have 120 pallets of stuff. that brought a smile to my face*


----------



## printersdevil

OMG, Hallowtim you have two big dragons???????? I am so jealous.


----------



## printersdevil

Hallowtim said:


> I got both dragon a couple days ago. The boxes are huge and about 100 lbs. I don’t know where to put them.


YOU can send them to Texas to store at my place!


----------



## cleanfreak

The Cauldron Witches have arrived. They are nice with a huge ‘stirring’ action to the point I feel they may fall over any minute. I will need to make sure they are anchored with stakes. 

The only negative I have is they are short, the witches themselves being less than 5’ tall not counting the hat. To the point I will need to separate them from the other witches so it’s not so noticeable.


----------



## ZombieRaider

1 trick I found with short props is adding a platform of some sort really helps....Nothing fancy....Sometimes I'll grab whatever is lying around and throw a piece of camo net over it....In this case it would have to be sturdy though since it moves a lot but try to get them off the ground a little and see if it doesn't help....ZR



cleanfreak said:


> The Cauldron Witches have arrived. They are nice with a huge ‘stirring’ action to the point I feel they may fall over any minute. I will need to make sure they are anchored with stakes.
> 
> The only negative I have is they are short, the witches themselves being less than 5’ tall not counting the hat. To the point I will need to separate them from the other witches so it’s not so noticeable.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

ZombieRaider said:


> 1 trick I found with short props is adding a platform of some sort really helps....Nothing fancy....Sometimes I'll grab whatever is lying around and throw a piece of camo net over it....In this case it would have to be sturdy though since it moves a lot but try to get them off the ground a little and see if it doesn't help....ZR


I'm doing the same thing with my Winter Dragon, darn thing is trying to bit my head every time I walk by...


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Some pics and info on the Howling Werewolf. 










Not many parts, body with folded arms and legs, those are metal limbs you see there. two hands, two feet, and a head. 

Arms don't lock into place which is a little difficult for stability. 










Planning to repaint the head a bit 










The weight here comes from the hands and feet which are full of..something. Maybe concrete? Each one is roughly 10lbs. 


















The head slides on easily and it has these stitched on buttons that fit through black elastic loops in the body. 









Battery/adapter hookup is in the throat 









Overall it's a huge beast, the main negative is those heavy feet aren't secured inside the box so they rattle about scratching paint, ect. The howl is a bit weird on high volume too.


----------



## gcbike

Wolf looks like it will last for ever.Glad there is no latex.Meanwhile, I think the home depot tracking sucks doesn't tell exactly where my wind dragon package is.So I'm going to wait til I can get the wolf and reaper in person.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

gcbike said:


> Wolf looks like it will last for ever.Glad there is no latex.Meanwhile, I think the home depot tracking sucks doesn't tell exactly where my wind dragon package is.So I'm going to wait til I can get the wolf and reaper in person.


No latex at all. If I had to guess where breakage will occur ..maybe the neck? It's plastic rod into plastic hole someone leaning hard on the head could snap it. The head itself is also thin plastic, well about the same as the Rex skeleton, ect.. same typical stuff. Video shows it outdoors, but I'd def keep it in a covered area. 

No HD tracking gives an estimate, but it's not exact. You will get notices by email, usually it's earlier rather than later in my experience. 

Looks like the Headless Horseman I ordered should be in this week.


----------



## RCIAG

Wow, I'm not even a big werewolf fan & I want that thing!! It looks waaay better than the Spirit wolves & much sturdier looking.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

RCIAG said:


> Wow, I'm not even a big werewolf fan & I want that thing!! It looks waaay better than the Spirit wolves & much sturdier looking.


It's def impressive ( and much less orange than the promo pic) all friends say it look like the ones from The Howling.. i see it.. a bit. 

Instead of werewolf proper i've been calling it a Loup Garou.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Anyone have the 34 inch T-Rex yet? Saw the online video. Curious what you think of it in person. I have the Big T-Rex and hatching from last year and was thinking could maybe use one more dinosaur for our backyard since there's more space there to fill in.


----------



## ironmaiden

Arms are too long IMO, looks more like an orangutan


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, that werewolf is great!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Anyone have the 34 inch T-Rex yet? Saw the online video. Curious what you think of it in person. I have the Big T-Rex and hatching from last year and was thinking could maybe use one more dinosaur for our backyard since there's more space there to fill in.


Yeah I thought I posted some pics, maybe it was on facebook though. Anyway way, it has nice details, teeth are sharp, ect. It's fits well alongside the Triceratops of the similar size. Mine actually balances with it's tail off the ground. The soundtrack is the same as all the others though. 



ironmaiden said:


> Arms are too long IMO, looks more like an orangutan


Werewolves come in so many shapes and forms and humans have ape relatives, combine that with a wolf and you have a pretty interesting monster. 

At least it has more fur than Lupin..


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Fire Dragon 

The box on this guy is HUGE! Think refrigerator...










Sounds like a good idea..









Wings had some good paint scuffs, but easily fixable









Torso









Parts









This should give a pretty good idea how this sucker assembles. You insert tab A into Slot B and rotate to lock. Just match up the arrows. Easy is they removed all the flashing. This tail section was a little harder to get together. 









I love the tail support...it's black plastic block.. lol 









Head , it's basically as detailed as I expected, you can't really focus on any one part of these you have to look at the whole thing overall completed 









Speaking of completed..









and if you need a more detailed explanation, well HD thought of that too..


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow Blade, that's a beautiful resin piece. Love the detailing and painting. Gotta love the quick assembly for it too. Probably takes longer to get the box out of storage than putting it together. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Judge

We're interested in the Home Depot 57 in. Pre-Lit LED Skeleton Playing Piano.
Looking for some reviews if anyone has purchased it.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...iano+{rest}++dln:{572526}+qu:{skeleton+piano}


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Judge said:


> We're interested in the Home Depot 57 in. Pre-Lit LED Skeleton Playing Piano.
> Looking for some reviews if anyone has purchased it.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...iano+{rest}++dln:{572526}+qu:{skeleton+piano}


Look back through this thread a number of posts. Someone reviewed it after receiveing it.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow Blade, that's a beautiful resin piece. Love the detailing and painting. Gotta love the quick assembly for it too. Probably takes longer to get the box out of storage than putting it together. Thanks for the pics.


He's not resin, just really dense plastic, like a much heavier blow mold? That's a very good possibility! lol Mines never getting taken apart again if I can help it. The box is pretty rough too so I wouldn't trust it to hold together much longer. 



Judge said:


> We're interested in the Home Depot 57 in. Pre-Lit LED Skeleton Playing Piano.
> Looking for some reviews if anyone has purchased it.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...iano+{rest}++dln:{572526}+qu:{skeleton+piano}


I don't have it but the reviews I have read, say it's not worth the price. It doesn't actually play, no animation so it's a static piece, very lightly built so needs to be anchored extremely well were the highlights if I recall.


----------



## gcbike

*New living room furniture*

Heavy ,HUGE number 358 as big as all the parts are it would have to have some scuffs.Like a life size amusement park figure but it says indoors only.


----------



## xredge

Going to try and get the Dragon ordered tomorrow, leaning towards the blue one but not 100% sure, look to shiny though. Sucks about indoors only as mine will be at a campground even though I do a 10x20 shelter need room for other stuff. Wish could get both but no room plus I can already here the wife with just one.

Whoever mentioned about the lurching reaper you are right they might only have them one year. Wanted to get another one but never came back at least I have the one with a few minor issues now after 2 years, he is cool though.


----------



## Judge

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> He's not resin, just really dense plastic, like a much heavier blow mold? That's a very good possibility! lol Mines never getting taken apart again if I can help it. The box is pretty rough too so I wouldn't trust it to hold together much longer.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have it but the reviews I have read, say it's not worth the price. It doesn't actually play, no animation so it's a static piece, very lightly built so needs to be anchored extremely well were the highlights if I recall.


Got it. I just did a search back through and found a post from Cleanfreak. What a bummer because it looks really cool. Oh well, I think we are going to build our own


----------



## gcbike

Lurching reaper probably evolved into lurching werewolf.Now its a lunging witch at halloween express. I'm going to get that white reaper from home depot.And maybe the werewolf if there is any room left.


----------



## cleanfreak

Judge said:


> We're interested in the Home Depot 57 in. Pre-Lit LED Skeleton Playing Piano.
> Looking for some reviews if anyone has purchased it.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...iano+{rest}++dln:{572526}+qu:{skeleton+piano}


From my post a couple of pages ago:


Definitely not worth the money. It is a basic skeleton dressed up and a cheap wire frame piano with black mesh and LED lights. The piano keys are "extra large" and are not proportionate to the piano, which is small. The keys are just a piece on printed felt material. The foot pedals are made for a "short" skeleton, not the one included. The Skeleton included is their standard skeleton, with LED red eyes. The piano has no sound and the skeleton does not move and has no sound.


----------



## cleanfreak

The Dragon has arrived. Blade of the Moon is right. Refrigerator box huge!

Headless Horseman schedule delivery for tomorrow!

I hope to have all together and pics on the weekend.


----------



## Stephasaurus

Darn it, the werewolf look really good, but I don't know if my husband will let me buy another one. Maybe I could convince DH that the Howling Werewolf needs a brother. Hmm...


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

got a notice from HD my Headless Horseman is ready for pickup, i really hope it's great after the disappointment that is zombie horse..


----------



## mmmkap

Blade-of-the-Moon can you tell me why the zombie horse was a disappointment? My husband and I just went through the Home depot website deciding what our bigger purchase was going to be and we had decided on the zombie horse as we are adding a zombie scene to the side of our house this year. Glad I saw your post before purchasing.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Yeah I'm going to make a post about it, sad to say it's technical issues that are probably widespread at least this year.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Ok so I had hoped to be able to show everyone tomorrow the Zombie Horse completed, that's not gong to happen but I will go over it and show why. 

Okay popped open the box and laid all the pieces out. 









Instructions are pretty straightforward, just like the dragon you insert each piece then rotate to lock it. 









First warning shot, this critter has a LOT of paint rubs and flakes. 

















First step is to attach the rear of the horse to the front which is done with a big turning lock , this is the where things went wrong..yeah at step 1. 









So it took some effort ( really needed two people at least just to balance and turn it ) but I thought I got the back half on, there was a large gap though I didn't care for. But it happens. So I rolled it over and popped on the back legs, noting one of those was pretty thin cast and could deform easily. The back legs on I went to add the front legs and the whole back half falls off. I wrench and twist and finally get it back together. I start again and it falls off again. 









So I start to wonder at this point and I get to looking really hard, seems like the tabs won't go in because of some flashing. It looked like they tried to remove it at the factory with only limited success. So I mark the orientation of the hardware and break out the drill and remove the locking flange. 









Then using a jigsaw I carefully removed the excess, about a quarter inch strip. 









I screwed it back on and tried again, same result as before. So I took the ring off again and tried it on the rear attachment alone without all the weight from the front. It still wouldn't stay and I found out why. The ring that locks on is too big or the part with the tabs is too small. Either way it will not lock on fully, best I could do was to get one tab on and then it fell off with all the weight. It just doesn't work. 























The other issue I noticed halfway through is that the paint is either really fresh or isn't sealed well. It was all over me and my clothes. 





































The head still looks nice and has a nice feature, a locking mechanism to hold it together , something the rest could have benefited from. 















I'm going to contact their customer service tomorrow just provide my feedback.


----------



## SATX

Jeez.. what a mess of a prop.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

They could have avoided the one major flaw by just making it once piece. Box wouldn't have been much bigger, i'm going to try to figure out a plan for it so it will work.


----------



## FTWingRiders

Darn... Just picked up my headless horseman last night.. hopefully its a bit better engineered than the zombie horse.. What did Customer Service have to say?


----------



## xredge

Wind Dragon ordered  

Curious about the headless Horseman shoudln't as I have the headless horseman from CVS but really would like one with a horse. Maybe keep me away from getting the fire dragon , don;t have room for it, lol.


----------



## Godcrusher

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Some pics and info on the Howling Werewolf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not many parts, body with folded arms and legs, those are metal limbs you see there. two hands, two feet, and a head.
> 
> Arms don't lock into place which is a little difficult for stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning to repaint the head a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weight here comes from the hands and feet which are full of..something. Maybe concrete? Each one is roughly 10lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The head slides on easily and it has these stitched on buttons that fit through black elastic loops in the body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battery/adapter hookup is in the throat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall it's a huge beast, the main negative is those heavy feet aren't secured inside the box so they rattle about scratching paint, ect. The howl is a bit weird on high volume too.


Love this werewolf.


----------



## mmmkap

Thanks for all the info. Anxious to hear about Headless Horseman. We are considering him too.


----------



## cleanfreak

Headless horseman has arrived. Another huge box. Hope to assemble Saturday and post some pics.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

FTWingRiders said:


> Darn... Just picked up my headless horseman last night.. hopefully its a bit better engineered than the zombie horse.. What did Customer Service have to say?


Messaged Pan Asian and heard nothing yet, emailed HD just now. 



mmmkap said:


> Thanks for all the info. Anxious to hear about Headless Horseman. We are considering him too.





cleanfreak said:


> Headless horseman has arrived. Another huge box. Hope to assemble Saturday and post some pics.


Hopefully picking up mine tomorrow. How big of a box? I have the car and not the truck so might have to unpack at the store.. :/


----------



## Kruella

This thread is incredibly dangerous!!! I bought the upright dragon with moving wings from Trendy Halloween(he is super cool looking IRL), but now I want two of the home depot versions!! Game of Thrones is by far our most favorite story and how can I only have one dragon? I really think I NEED three!!! 
After I buy the two dragons, I will need to shop for a house to store them in. Maybe I should just move all the furniture out of my current home and make it Halloween everyday of the year.  
Atmosfearfx came out with some cool zombies in color projections. I plan to project blue zombies clawing at my windows. https://atmosfx.com/collections/halloween/products/terrors-from-beyond


----------



## mariab1299

Built my Headless Horseman last night,and very very pleased with it.This is a Seasonal Visions product,I believe.Definitely not the same engineering as the Dragons and Werewolf.Everything goes together very well and looks great complete.Once you put it together the first time....you can probably get the whole thing up in about 20 minutes!


----------



## gcbike

*Mom and Baby*

Wish the big lots egg was a little bigger.And a defect, no paint on left shoulder


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus

Wow, I'm loving all of these decorations. I think it's time for me to get up there and check it out!!

I love all the decorations I'm seeing on here.  Maybe I'll find some good tombstones and ghost decoration there.


----------



## cleanfreak

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Messaged Pan Asian and heard nothing yet, emailed HD just now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully picking up mine tomorrow. How big of a box? I have the car and not the truck so might have to unpack at the store.. :/


I don’t see it fitting in a car unless you can let the seats down somehow.


----------



## MolcatZ

How about deassembly for storage? Does it come apart just as easily? I really want to get it but there's no way I have room to store it fully assembled. Also does the horse actually neigh or it just the horseman talking? I can't tell from the HD website video.


----------



## MolcatZ

What about an SUV? My cars a 2009 forrester but if it's not big enough I can borrow my friends truck. I'd prefer to use my own though.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

cleanfreak said:


> I don’t see it fitting in a car unless you can let the seats down somehow.



Laid the backseats down and it fit..barely. lol I was building carnival banners all day today so didn't get him set up, hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Glitterati

Does anyone remember the digital crystal that was listed as being released last year at HD, I believe by AtmosFX, and then it never appeared??! I was really hoping to see it this year, but google and such have not shown me anything about it!
Anyone know what I am talking about it? Anyone have news??


----------



## lbc

Glitterati said:


> Does anyone remember the digital crystal that was listed as being released last year at HD, I believe by AtmosFX, and then it never appeared??! I was really hoping to see it this year, but google and such have not shown me anything about it!
> Anyone know what I am talking about it? Anyone have news??


Ghost of Spookie called the Company, TotalHomeFX, last year, and posted this update on August 9, 2017

“Regarding the Home Depot listing for WindowFX Crystal Ball, I called TotalHomeFX thinking this was their product and it is. However I was told by customer service that while Home Depot had considered adding this to their Halloween offerings this year, they didn't end up ordering it and the product is now expecting to be released in 2018, so no other resellers either. If you've tried to order it on their online site, you've noticed that you can't do so. Apparently HD had prepared a webpage for it a while ago and either it got forgetten and loaded up with the rest or they are curious to see what the interest in it will be. 

Sorry for the news. I too was interested in it. But I guess now we can use the $100 on other items this year “


----------



## Glitterati

Yes, that's the one! And I did see that post last year, Was hoping for an update of good news this year. Thanks!


----------



## JLWII2000

I made this video for anyone that's considering buying the headless horseman.


----------



## JLWII2000

*Review of the Home Depot Headless Horseman*

I think this is the product of the year, so I bought it and made a video of it's pros and cons:


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

I thought the instructions were a bit difficult to follow and yeah it's not going back in that box..lol 

I also stuffed the legs of the horseman with the left over plastic bags. The only problem I seem to have is the jack o lantern isn't lighting up on mine.


----------



## JLWII2000

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> The only problem I seem to have is the jack o lantern isn't lighting up on mine.


It should light up every few seconds during activation of the voice and movement. I would ensure it's hooked up correctly and if so, return it/exchange it.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

yeah i saw your video, pretty cool btw. I checked wires, there are two black cables right? maybe i switched them? trying to recall i'm at the house and he's in the shop.


----------



## JLWII2000

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> yeah i saw your video, pretty cool btw. I checked wires, there are two black cables right? maybe i switched them? trying to recall i'm at the house and he's in the shop.[/QUOTE
> 
> I believe the cable leading to the pumpkin head is zip tied to the back of the frame on the back end of the horse. The torso mounted cable is just long enough to reach the cable protruding from the arm.


----------



## cleanfreak

JLWII2000 said:


> I made this video for anyone that's considering buying the headless horseman.


Great video. 
The Horse’s coat has a Velcro Connection on the front that hides the gap on the neck when connected.


----------



## mariab1299

Great video JLW!I just had to comment to tell you that I made the same mistake with the long cord...lol.The short one was zip tied to the frame,so I basically ignored it.When I saw I ended up with two female plugs it was driving me crazy!But all is well now.I've already taken mine apart....but in regards to the gap you mentioned at the neck......I looked at your video in regards to the placement of the horses overcoat,and I had mine higher up,just below the sensor.Like you,I looked at every angle of him.....and that gap wasn't noticeable to me.But yes,I agree with you....it's a great,well made prop.A bit pricey,but considering the size and uniquiness of it...well,I have no complaints.So again,great video!I'm sure you'll sell a few of them for Home Depot!


----------



## cleanfreak

My instructions for the Horse stated the Pumpkin Head could be positioned in any direction desired. This is not the case. Mine is fixed with 3 screws. If someone else’s is different, I’d like to know how. 

Agree with the tail, it’s like a foxes furry tail, not a horse tail. 
The horseman himself is a bit small and looks like a Kentucky Derby jockey rider. 
Overall it is nice and I am happy with the purchase.


----------



## RCIAG

Cool! I hope you can get a fog machine hooked up & give us another run through at night for full effect.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

JLWII2000 said:


> Blade-of-the-Moon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i saw your video, pretty cool btw. I checked wires, there are two black cables right? maybe i switched them? trying to recall i'm at the house and he's in the shop.[/QUOTE
> 
> I believe the cable leading to the pumpkin head is zip tied to the back of the frame on the back end of the horse. The torso mounted cable is just long enough to reach the cable protruding from the arm.
> 
> 
> 
> Well shoot, then I did do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> cleanfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> My instructions for the Horse stated the Pumpkin Head could be positioned in any direction desired. This is not the case. Mine is fixed with 3 screws. If someone else’s is different, I’d like to know how.
> 
> Agree with the tail, it’s like a foxes furry tail, not a horse tail.
> The horseman himself is a bit small and looks like a Kentucky Derby jockey rider.
> Overall it is nice and I am happy with the purchase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I read that too. I might try taking the screws out and see if anything is loose. It already doesn't light up so shouldn't hurt.
> 
> The tail is a little distracting, a friend and her kids saw it and said it had a cat's tail. I think positioned far enough away the 1/2 scale of it won't be noticeable. You could also just use the zombie horse ( modified of course ) to make into a 1/1 Headless Horseman.
Click to expand...


----------



## Matt12378

Glitterati said:


> Yes, that's the one! And I did see that post last year, Was hoping for an update of good news this year. Thanks!


 dang I was just thinking about that too.


----------



## icemanfred

HI
I posted a question on you tube , didn't see you posted here.

I wanted to know if the jack o lantern can be rotated to face forward?

do you have any plans to fill in the arms and chest of the horseman?


----------



## spooky night

Just a suggestion on the tale. For the skeleton horse I bought a cheap long hair wig and attached it to the horse. It looked great and you could use the same thing to cover the tail on this one.


----------



## JLWII2000

icemanfred said:


> HI
> I posted a question on you tube , didn't see you posted here.
> 
> I wanted to know if the jack o lantern can be rotated to face forward?
> 
> do you have any plans to fill in the arms and chest of the horseman?


the jack o lantern is fixed with screws and can't be rotated from what I can see. I do have plans to fill the arms and legs.


----------



## Kdestra

Wow! Excellent job. Very! Very impressive!!


----------



## krnlmustrd

I did my annual walk through video of Home Depot's offerings this year:


----------



## Godcrusher

Lucky. the 3 Home Depots near me wont have anything out until after Labor day no matter how much I beg.


----------



## RCIAG

Since we don't start school in MD until the day after Labor Day most HD are in BTS mode with storage stuff, shelving, cleaning stuff, etc.


----------



## ZombieRaider

Godcrusher said:


> Lucky. the 3 Home Depots near me wont have anything out until after Labor day no matter how much I beg.


LOL....I went out yesterday on my 2nd Halloween trip (every 2 weeks run) to see what was out....Like RCIAG said, I was in Md and not much of anything changed since 2 weeks ago on my first trip....Micheals and Big Lot's had their stuff out on my first trip....This trip Lowes put a few things out and Spirit put their banners with coming soon posters in the door....Even Party City doesn't put much out until after labor day....Target is still all BTS....No fun...ZR


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Fixed my pumpkin on the headless horseman, one of the wire's had come undone from the LED, I soldered it back on and it works. For those curious about re-positioning the Jack O Lantern, it's totally possible, there are three screws in the hand, you can remove them, rotate and then screw them back in. 

I FINALLY got the Zombie Horse together , had to build a 2x4 frame inside to mount the torso to the rump, then added some screws at all the joints, it's not coming apart any time soon..


----------



## lbc

OMG, they look so good together!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

There is a bit of scale issue..but not bad. I keep looking at the HH horse and thinking it would make a great haunted carousel horse.


----------



## mmmkap

Godcrusher Home Depot may be setting earlier this year. The one by me is setting August 27, 28 and 29 this year. Last year it wasn't until after Labor Day here too. Usually by that time I have spent my Halloween budget. I think HD may have figured that out and is getting in the game!


----------



## mmmkap

Also Spirit opened today from 12 pm to 6 pm. They aren't completely set up yet and not all stock is in but I managed to get some much needed zombie items!


----------



## cleanfreak

Here is some quick pics of the home dept items:

Dragon:
The dragon is large and arrives in a refrigerator size box. Assembly is easy and the prop will look good at night with good lightning.
The only negative about the dragon is the fog machine that comes with it. It only has a remote and can only be ON or OFF. Which means someone will have to press the ON button for fog and after a few seconds press OFF. I will probably hook him up to my existing Fog machine pipes so he will be on a timer.
[















Headless Horseman:
Horseman is a great prop and will good with some lighting and good placement in the yard. The size is a little off meaning he is about 20% smaller than real life. He looks like a Kentucky Derby jockey. LOL.















Werewolf and Lunging Witch:
Werewolf is super tall and will be a great addition. I have no negatives to report on him.
The Lunging Witch is my favorite this year. Her quick lunging movement will get the TOT's as the reach for candy in the Cauldron pot.








Creeper:
The creeper is nice and will look good placed in the graveyard. I have no negatives to report on him.








Rocking Chair Witch:
The witch will work, but I do not recommended purchasing this item. Her legs are super flimsy and boots are material (like a stuffed animal) and just flop around. Her hat is sewn on and cannot be adjusted, since her head was upside down in the box, the hat was crushed and cannot be stuffed to straighten. The Rocking chair motion is "iffy" at best and looks unnatural. I actually had to tie a rope on the back of her to the chair to get her to rock more naturally.








Swamp Witch:
Swamp Witch is nice. The only negative I found is the size of her hands are GARGANTUAN and do not look normal.








Cauldron Witches:
Cauldron Witches are nice and the stirring of the pot motion is 'vigorous' to the point of knocking them over. A few anchors will solve this issue. The only negative I have is the size of the Witches. They are short, less than 5' tall without the hat and will be placed in a different location from the other witches so it is not so noticeable.








Piano Playing Skeleton:
I do not recommend this purchase. It is flimsy wire with a black mesh material. The keys on the keyboard are super large and not proportionate. The skeleton is the simple HD skeleton with red LED eyes. The piano makes no sound and the Skeleton makes no sound.


----------



## Windborn

Got our end table in today!!


----------



## RCIAG

ACK! None of cleanfreak's pics are posting!

I've heard plenty of no-so-good things about that piano playing skelly prop. Which is a shame because it's a great idea just badly executed.


----------



## xredge

Have a dliema but might get it resolved soon enough. My dragon has an arive date at the store of August 27th, do they usually show up sooner? Do you know how long they will hold them? Can the Dragon be broken down to fit into a car if need be, I get it is like a refrigerator box. Reason is just lost the Brakes lines for the truck and going to redo them compelety even replace the flex lines along with the hardlines along with Calipers, so ordering everything just not sure I can have it 100% ready by next week.


----------



## mmmkap

Pretty sure they will hold for 30 days before sending back. Just give them a call and let them know. The stores in Minnesota would have no problem with that.


----------



## mmmkap

where did you get that end table from? It is wonderful!


----------



## HereForTheBoose

xredge said:


> Do you know how long they will hold them?


Home Depot's site says this about regular Order Online, Pick Up In Store rules: "Your order will remain available for a maximum of 30 days from the time you receive a Pick Up in Store Notification."

I thought it was 2 weeks or something. Either way, you don't have to pick it up ASAP.


----------



## xredge

Cool, Thanks for the info. I'm hoping to have it fixed next weekend but never now depends if i can get some help for final details like bleeding brakes. Just my tow vehicle so besides camping trips not a rush.


----------



## cleanfreak

Not Sure why the pics are not embedded. When I do a preview of the post, everything looks fine. After I click post, there are reverting to 'attachment' etc.

Anybody have a clue as to why?


----------



## cleanfreak

cleanfreak said:


> Not Sure why the pics are not embedded. When I do a preview of the post, everything looks fine. After I click post, there are reverting to 'attachment' etc.
> 
> Anybody have a clue as to why?


Post redone and now pics are showing. I did the exact same thing, so unsure what happened.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

cleanfreak said:


> ....
> 
> Piano Playing Skeleton:
> I do not recommend this purchase. It is flimsy wire with a black mesh material. The keys on the keyboard are super large and not proportionate. The skeleton is the simple HD skeleton with red LED eyes. The piano makes no sound and the Skeleton makes no sound.
> View attachment 557885


I have to say that the majority of the props this year from HD look great. I can see where the piano guy would be disappointing but I think if it wasn't front and center in a display it would still create a cool vibe. I'm thinking of a ghouls nightclub with added soundtrack piano music. Do you think you could create a support system for the piano top from underneath so that it would be able to support a skeleton singer laying on top of the piano for a lounge singer (maybe singing "that old black magic" for example)? or support for a candelabra? A floor candlelabra next to him would be nice too. It's a pretty ambitious piece given it's a grand piano- look. Sure you could easily create a more realistic keyboard layout. There are a number of "musical" props that have been sold and would be fun to set up a whole scene with them. Yes adults might not think much of the prop but I think a lot of the kids would still enjoy him in a scene.

Thanks for all of the photos cleanfreak. Quite the halloween haul there from HD.


----------



## shootmenow

Windborn, I was wondering what your opinions were on this table seeing it up close. Is the skeleton more or less a pose-n-stay, or is it better than that? Your table seems nicer than the one shown on HD's site, but it's kind of hard to tell. Any chance you could get some "up close" images, especially of the hands? I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## xredge

Was wondering abouy the fogger and figured it would be something cheap like that. Guess need to order a decent 400 watt fogger not sure if a 700 watt one would be just to much but need something that I can put a timer on it. I'm pretty much a one man show


----------



## mmmkap

A lot of you are talking about putting your HD props outside but most of them say they have to be on a covered porch or inside. Do you only put them out on Halloween or bring them in if it rains or snows? Do you have a work-a-round like would some kind of a lean-to be enough to protect them from the elements? I live in Minnesota and and could have to contend with snow in October.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

mmmkap said:


> A lot of you are talking about putting your HD props outside but most of them say they have to be on a covered porch or inside. Do you only put them out on Halloween or bring them in if it rains or snows? Do you have a work-a-round like would some kind of a lean-to be enough to protect them from the elements? I live in Minnesota and and could have to contend with snow in October.


I usually construct something, a pallet shed made with 2x4 and a rollup tarp for the front works. For a piece like the zombie horse or dragon i'm making a 2x4 platform and wiring them down as well to avoid wind issues.


----------



## mmmkap

Blade-of-the-Moon Thanks for the information. I appreciate this forum and all the helpful and fun people in it!


----------



## xredge

I'm a little different as in years past don't do much at home end of cul-de-sac and not many TOTs so haven't bothered was going to do something bigger last year but was real sick. But since my big thing is at a campground I put all my animtronics usually in a 10x20 shelter. Depending on weather I could set them up inside and just pull them out for TOT time and then pull them back in as I'm there for 2 weeks and its the first 2 weeks in Oct.. Last year I was limited since it rained the whole 2 weeks basically constantly, reason why I eneded up real sick during first week.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

mmmkap said:


> Blade-of-the-Moon Thanks for the information. I appreciate this forum and all the helpful and fun people in it!


very welcome been a pro haunter for 12 years and a home haunter since i was a kid, glad to my knowledge to use!


----------



## Matt12378

mmmkap said:


> A lot of you are talking about putting your HD props outside but most of them say they have to be on a covered porch or inside. Do you only put them out on Halloween or bring them in if it rains or snows? Do you have a work-a-round like would some kind of a lean-to be enough to protect them from the elements? I live in Minnesota and and could have to contend with snow in October.


 Hi kap, I usually just bring them all out on Halloween day. It’s always bad weather here in Pennsylvania in October so I rather not risk it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

mmmkap said:


> A lot of you are talking about putting your HD props outside but most of them say they have to be on a covered porch or inside. Do you only put them out on Halloween or bring them in if it rains or snows? Do you have a work-a-round like would some kind of a lean-to be enough to protect them from the elements? I live in Minnesota and and could have to contend with snow in October.


Your best bet if you have it would be the use of a garage you could set up for a walk-in, covered area. Think about adding plastic sheeting over garage opening to keep the rain from getting in. Secure bottom of plastic if you get some wind too (depends on how windy though I guess). People who have iffy weather will also decorate with scenes in their windows. One year it was really cold and wet (I’m in Calif so only happens a few times out of years) I was relegated to using our covered porch and our entry way in our house. Had this animated skeleton guy prop, that I posed near the door inside so I could have the lights turned off and when the doorbell rang be able to open the door slowly from inside without being seen. The kids would see only darkness and a slowly opening door with no one there...something they weren’t expecting but you see in some movies...and then the kids would trigger the prop to activate. Still remember scaring one kid pretty good when it was triggered. 

Moisture, even from evening dew, will affect props both materially and electronics-wise. I care too much about the ones I have to set up earlier than Halloween day when I have a good idea what conditions will be and plan around that—having a Plan B always a good idea. If you like to have decorations out earlier, it’s a good idea to think about some inexpensive decor that if it gets rained on and trashed can be disposed of (I know not recycle friendly but you can eliminate a lot of that by buying things made of plastic with little exposed metal parts so more weatherproof). Nice to have that set up and enjoyed in advance and then move out the bigger stuff weather pemitting. My first year in our new home it was cold and windy and we had lighting, gravestones, cemetary arch outside with our door decorated and I also decorated two street facing windows with lighting and props. The kids didn’t care that the outside wasn’t heavily decorated and still got compliments on the windows.

This year I’m likely to set up a dinosaur setting using the giant T-Rex and others from HD. They’ll go in my back yard and I’m thinking I can set up the day before and just cover in plastic to keep the dew off of them; they have limited electronics for the roar and light up eyes. Don’t think we’ll get too cold to affect the battery life but that would be another consideration.


----------



## xredge

very good points , last year I ended up getting a couple of cheap blowups from a small halloween store to have up during the week. I keep my shelter closed up until the event day and usually not much before especially the first week as I'm still working on it. Friend gives me grief about it not showing what I have but then no surprise lol.


----------



## SpookyBethesda

Arrrgh! I really wanted the zombie girl w/the teddy bear for my haunted playground, and I got so excited by the video. But she's listed as "discontinued" now - anyone know what happened? Or do you know who the manufacturer is or another vendor for her? https://www.homedepot.com/p/36-in-A...-Teddy-Bear-and-LED-Eyes-8330-36039/304890224


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Was she from last year or new this year?


Big Lots has I think, the same base prop, just a less detailed/cheaper version. 
https://www.biglots.com/product/animated-graveyard-ghost-36-/p810388953?N=2915497221&pos=1:24

Got an email back on the Zombie Horse, they are currently checking the factory to see if there is any solution to fix it. Take that as you will.


----------



## SpookyBethesda

I think she was new for this year - I will check out the Big Lots option, thanks!


----------



## gcbike

What's up with the head droop on the white reaper?Home depot's own video doesn't show the head hanging down


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

gcbike said:


> What's up with the head droop on the white reaper?Home depot's own video doesn't show the head hanging down


Just a guess but probably assembled wrong or a broken part, maybe something to double check in store?


----------



## chuckb0004

Check Out the LED Flame bulbs for $12. I bought 4. They are in the lighting department.


----------



## E.F. Benson

I stopped at Lowes and they didn't have out Halloween yet. I'm guessing Home Depot doesn't have any out either. I plan on going back to both to see.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

My local manager said this past monday they would start.


----------



## halloween71

The monster trio is discontinued wtf


----------



## Cephus404

E.F. Benson said:


> I stopped at Lowes and they didn't have out Halloween yet. I'm guessing Home Depot doesn't have any out either. I plan on going back to both to see.


I was just in both a couple of minutes ago. Lowes has started putting things out, Home Depot has absolutely nothing yet.


----------



## mmmkap

Home Depot is scheduled to start setting on Monday, August 27. 3 day set, 27-29 in Minnesota anyway. I think it is the same across the country.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Going to try Lowes tomorrow. 

Heard back about my zombie horse issue. According to them the problems I have are too tricky to discuss online so they are shipping me another one. While this is very nice of them I don't see how it fixes the issues. I'll check it for the same problems though. 

I did get my Wind Dragon in today though, number 354 if I'm reading that right. I think she's a mixed breed unfortunatly...


















Should I ask for a replacement or just spray paint it?


----------



## Matt12378

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Going to try Lowes tomorrow.
> 
> Heard back about my zombie horse issue. According to them the problems I have are too tricky to discuss online so they are shipping me another one. While this is very nice of them I don't see how it fixes the issues. I'll check it for the same problems though.
> 
> I did get my Wind Dragon in today though, number 354 if I'm reading that right. I think she's a mixed breed unfortunatly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I ask for a replacement or just spray paint it?


 I would definitely ask for a refund. 
I find this unbelievable to be honest with you. Home Depot really is going down in quality.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Going to try Lowes tomorrow.
> 
> Heard back about my zombie horse issue. According to them the problems I have are too tricky to discuss online so they are shipping me another one. While this is very nice of them I don't see how it fixes the issues. I'll check it for the same problems though.
> 
> I did get my Wind Dragon in today though, number 354 if I'm reading that right. I think she's a mixed breed unfortunatly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I ask for a replacement or just spray paint it?


For the price you paid for it , I would definitely ask for a new one. It is listed as limited edition which makes it special and I would expect one in good condition. 
that is a huge mistake and no way would I settle. You shouldn't have to paint it....call for sure, send pics so they can see how ridiculous.


----------



## Hallowtim

Mine has the same, I thought it was because it was number 1 of 500 but I guess not. The one I returned didn’t have the orange painted tail.


----------



## bobby2003

Matt12378 said:


> I would definitely ask for a refund.
> I find this unbelievable to be honest with you. Home Depot really is going down in quality.



I don't think it is so much Home Depot going down in quality as it is the Chinese suppliers cutting corners and thinking they will get away with it. I would definitely ask for a replacement.


----------



## RCIAG

bobby2003 said:


> I don't think it is so much Home Depot going down in quality as it is the Chinese suppliers cutting corners and thinking they will get away with it. I would definitely ask for a replacement.


That's it exactly.

HD's buyers are really hitting the mark IMHO, moreso than Spirit which is kinda sad. Spirit nails licensed figures (any manufacturer of that stuff just HAS to or it doesn't go out as an officially licensed figure) but their other selections just don't seem to hit it for me.

FTR I don't think I'll be buying any major props from either until I can see them in person & in action & even then I'm not really in the market for that sort of stuff anymore. 

But if I were I'd buy from HD.

Wait, so that dragon tail isn't SUPPOSED to be half pink?!?


----------



## HereForTheBoose

RCIAG said:


> Wait, so that dragon tail isn't SUPPOSED to be half pink?!?


The product photos for the blue one have a bluish underside. I absolutely agree with everyone that this should be called into Customer Support, otherwise the suppliers are going to get away with this nonsense. Maybe if enough people complain, HD will blacklist the distributor. Such a pain!


----------



## spooky night

A question for anyone with the headless horseman. I just opened mine up and the horses head has something that looks like staples down the whole front nose.
Is this normal or a defect?


----------



## xredge

HereForTheBoose said:


> The product photos for the blue one have a bluish underside. I absolutely agree with everyone that this should be called into Customer Support, otherwise the suppliers are going to get away with this nonsense. Maybe if enough people complain, HD will blacklist the distributor. Such a pain!


I'm getting nervous about mine now. Got the text last night that it was in and have until the 21 to pick up. Good thing as I still don't have all the parts yet, and informed my Sataurday afternoon and evening was shot for a party.


----------



## HereForTheBoose

spooky night said:


> A question for anyone with the headless horseman. I just opened mine up and the horses head has something that looks like staples down the whole front nose.
> Is this normal or a defect?


There's a video review of this prop on page 29 of this thread if you want to check that out. I don't see any staples but I haven't seen the prop in person. Maybe the mold seam cracked open and the factory tried fixing it?


----------



## gcbike

#358 my tail is blue


----------



## bobby2003

spooky night said:


> A question for anyone with the headless horseman. I just opened mine up and the horses head has something that looks like staples down the whole front nose.
> Is this normal or a defect?





HereForTheBoose said:


> There's a video review of this prop on page 29 of this thread if you want to check that out. I don't see any staples but I haven't seen the prop in person. Maybe the mold seam cracked open and the factory tried fixing it?



This is the post with the review:
https://www.halloweenforum.com/gene...homedepot-2018-a-post2461879.html#post2461879

The video (at least around 3:08) and the post following that have some views of the head. Maybe you could also post a photo of yours so people can see what you mean.

Looking at the video on 1080p, it appears there is some sort of seam between the nostrils but it's still hard to tell.




halloween71 said:


> The monster trio is discontinued wtf


According to the Q&A (see https://www.homedepot.com/p/Set-of-3-Classic-Monster-Set-with-IR-Interactivity-8399-84063/304651729) they claim they are more coming and to check back. So we shall see if that actually happens.


----------



## Daphne

What the heck? The Marietta store appears to have virtually everything and the Buford store just said it would be another 2 weeks or so before they had anything.


----------



## The Crow 1994

Ours Wind Dragon is number 107 and has a blue underside to its tail. The box that it was delivered in was not in good condition though. Quite a few holes were re-taped on it, but fortunately the dragon looks to be in decent shape. Overall, we're happy with the prop.

We thought about getting the zombie horse, too, but it sounds like it might not be a good choice. Those that have it, would you agree?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

spooky night said:


> A question for anyone with the headless horseman. I just opened mine up and the horses head has something that looks like staples down the whole front nose.
> Is this normal or a defect?


Mine also has them, just assumed it was how it was made. I'm painting them brown to hide them better. 



The Crow 1994 said:


> Ours Wind Dragon is number 107 and has a blue underside to its tail. The box that it was delivered in was not in good condition though. Quite a few holes were re-taped on it, but fortunately the dragon looks to be in decent shape. Overall, we're happy with the prop.
> 
> We thought about getting the zombie horse, too, but it sounds like it might not be a good choice. Those that have it, would you agree?


At this point I would say no don't bother. Unless you feel like the money is worth it for something that will cost you a bit more money and time to fix. That said they are sending me another one, I'm not sure if the issue was with mine only or it's a manufacturing issue...and there were a few of them.


----------



## The Crow 1994

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Mine also has them, just assumed it was how it was made. I'm painting them brown to hide them better.
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I would say no don't bother. Unless you feel like the money is worth it for something that will cost you a bit more money and time to fix. That said they are sending me another one, I'm not sure if the issue was with mine only or it's a manufacturing issue...and there were a few of them.


Thanks! Good to know. I think I'll wait until you receive your replacement horse to see if the issues you had with the first one are a fluke or if it is a design flaw(s).


----------



## gcbike

Headless horseman is SOLD OUT online.


----------



## mmmkap

gcbike said:


> Headless horseman is SOLD OUT online.


That is not cool!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

If you see a popular prop it s always best to jump at it!


----------



## Matt1

My HH also has staples going down the front of the horses face. No big deal though. Can't notice it unless you are up real close. Glad I got him. I knew it would sell it


----------



## gcbike

I would feel alot better about the wind dragon if it would sell out!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Re: TotalHomeFX Window Crystal Ball shown on HD site in 2017 but not available



Glitterati said:


> Yes, that's the one! And I did see that post last year, Was hoping for an update of good news this year. Thanks!



I don't see it on TotalHomeFX's site--it was their product. When I had spoken with one of the people at the company last year after finding out HD didn't order it, they said that they had some issues to work out and that it didn't look as good as they had thought it should. Guessing either other projects took priority or it got dropped as a project. Too bad, sounded interesting. I also had checked out HD's site this year and didn't see it. Clearly it was a memorable prop idea.



BTW I did see that TotalHomeFX has licensed *Peanuts™ Halloween video projections*. What little kid doesn't love watching those. Exclusively licensed to TotalHomeFX and available through their website. Here's a blog post on them. Coming Soon. https://www.totalhomefx.com/peanuts-total-homefx-video-decor-the-best-halloween-ever/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I went back some ten pages or so of this thread for me to see if any had mentioned this but didn't see anything. Just noticed that Home Depot has the 60 inch Triceratops back in stock online. 89.00. She goes nicely with the smaller 17 inches ones if you are looking for a mother and baby/ies scene to create. They were herbivores so I think they work well on a lawn grazing. I bought my smaller ones last year from CVS with a coupon or on sale and ended up with 2 of them in that size. With the mom I can space them out across the lawn a bit which helps fill in the scene. Think I will secure them to rebar posts for some extra security. Still have to work out lighting so that they trigger. Think I'll have to have the lighting placed on one side of the walkway and the triceratops on the other side of the walkway so the kids will break the light beam walking past. Gotta have them roaring. 

Here's the link to the 60 inch Triceratops: https://www.homedepot.com/p/60-in-A...ith-LED-Illuminated-Eyes-7342-60804/303094518

BTW checked my order from last year when I ordered mom back on Sept. 30 and it was 49.99 then. Wow another pretty big price increase. Reminds me of the Oriental Trading Company skeleton mermaid that jump substantially in price too this year after being introduced a month or so ago and restocked at a higher price. Maybe shipping has gone through the roof for these guys, or labor costs or maybe just motivated by profit margin if they think people will still order it. Another thought, could this be part of Trumps Chinese trade war, if not on the item, on overseas shipping containers?? It just seems like a huge jump and hard to justify just on the face of it.

The online HD does I think run a few sales in September or October but think they are only on selected items until much, much later in the season when more items online and instore get discounted. Probably too late for most people planning their yards especially if needing to be shipped to home or local store for pickup.

Home Depot has a Labor Day Savings promo coming up that will be going on but I scanned the companies representing the products and didn't see anything remotely halloween related. Do check the store and online separately for sales as they are run as two separate but related entities each with their own inventory. I was also told by customer service that each store manager has some descretion and can set when things go on sale within reason and at what discount level. Asked after I saw one store with things on sale and another not and wanted to know why. 

Neither one of the HDs in my area has set up yet BTW.


----------



## CarterTarterSauce

*Today The HOME DEPOT sets upfor HALLOWEEN 2018!*

Today around me Home Depot will be setting Halloween! They have so many great dragons this year I wish that had been my theme!


----------



## gcbike

They are just starting to set up by me.Saw a boxed crouching werewolf


----------



## Screaming Demons

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I went back some ten pages or so of this thread


Ten pages?! You're not a newbie here. You haven't gone into your settings and changed it so you can see 40 posts on a page?


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

gcbike said:


> They are just starting to set up by me.Saw a boxed crouching werewolf


Ditto here in SW Florida. They had the seasonal area barricaded off only having set out the LED arch, a skeleton in a ship and lots of small merch on the lower shelves. Going back tomorrow afternoon with one excited mini me to check it out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Screaming Demons said:


> Ten pages?! You're not a newbie here. You haven't gone into your settings and changed it so you can see 40 posts on a page?


Haha. No not a newbie but I actually hate scrolling down long pages of posts. And if I'm looking for something and remember the page number to go back to it, it's far faster to find it again with fewer posts on the page especially if it's text you are looking for (search is not always the answer). Anyway that's my reasoning behind it!


----------



## Verdeghast

Just did my part to help the poster who wrote “I would feel better if the Wind Dragon sold out” achieve their dream. 

After swearing that my early purchase of the giant Sabretooth Tiger skeleton would be my only giant prop purchase this year...I just couldn’t stop staring at images of that dragon! The only thing holding me back was that in no image did I see a person to give me a real feel for how massive it must be. 

Then when I checked Home Depot’s page on this item tonight, they had added a thumbnail with an outline of the dragon next to a silhouette of a 6 foot tall man. That did it. 

For me this was a big investment, but I thought “when this sells out, where will I ever find another?” 

I think I’m done now. 

V.


----------



## FTWingRiders

Had to stop by my local HD this evening, they were pulling out the pallets and are working late tonight to set it all up.. My wife and I are going in the morning!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

My replacement zombie horse came in today, will do my best to pull it out and check things.


----------



## stick

Hoping for the best on your new zombie horse Blade-of-the-Moon.


----------



## gcbike

I just did my daily check to see if sold out yet(not yet),and checked out the reviews glad not the only one with a dragon taking up the dining room.I can't even imagine having two of these monsters.


----------



## Verdeghast

I am at Home Depot in Wilkes Barre Pennsylvania now. They are just setting up their Halloween display. They have one Fire Dragon. 

The size and the sculpture is just incredible in person. Looks very sturdy. I asked the guy setting up and he said the dragon took him only 15 minutes to assemble.


----------



## Kwll2112

GACK! I didn't know we could do that. That'll make things easier!



Screaming Demons said:


> Ten pages?! You're not a newbie here. You haven't gone into your settings and changed it so you can see 40 posts on a page?


----------



## Verdeghast

It just occurred to me that an enterprising person could position a red LED pinspot inside the dragon sculpture’s animated mouth, and at night it could be made to appear to breath fire, rather than smoke, when the fog machine does its thing. 

There is a theatrical effect I have used called a fog geyser that uses the same principle to make regular fog bursts look like a flame pot.


----------



## Ditsterz

I got all excited for nothing. So cruel


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

Ditsterz said:


> I got all excited for nothing. So cruel


Ditto here too. One more day.... one more day...


----------



## FTWingRiders

Ditsterz said:


> I got all excited for nothing. So cruel


HA! Mine started last night so I went this evening... only about half done....darn it!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I'm loving that tree archway I'm seeing on the top of the shelving!

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...rple-LED-Skeleton-Arch-TY145-1824-5/304467341

Don't think I care about the skeleton or skulls or lights on it but love the branches. Not necessarily a fan of the tinsel but nice branch structure and overall look. I'll be curious how large the box is for it. Guessing not bad.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Still stocking today but I grabbed a few things. Really want to see the monster trio. The lady I spoke with said they didn't get a dragon yet, a headless horseman or the monster set.


----------



## bobby2003

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm loving that tree archway I'm seeing on the top of the shelving!
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...rple-LED-Skeleton-Arch-TY145-1824-5/304467341
> 
> Don't think I care about the skeleton or skulls or lights on it but love the branches. Not necessarily a fan of the tinsel but nice branch structure and overall look. I'll be curious how large the box is for it. Guessing not bad.


The Tree arch is probably a bit of a sore thumb here.


----------



## kittyvibe

Im just bummed the beetlejuice sand worm sold out and doesnt appear to be sold in store


----------



## gcbike

kittyvibe said:


> Im just bummed the beetlejuice sand worm sold out and doesnt appear to be sold in store


Spirit shows it for $219 and of course an ebay scalper has it for $399


----------



## Verdeghast

Wow, Home Depot online is on the ball! When I ordered my Wind Dragon the estimated delivery date to my home was September 5th. I just checked the status and the estimated delivery is now....tomorrow! : )

Now where to put it...


----------



## Matt12378

Just went to my Home Depot everything is up everything it’s pretty small compared to last year unless that’s just my store but there definitely less in store projection lights and not as many small animatronics the fortune teller was very loud and good at picking up motion but was definitely cheaply made and unfortunately doesn’t come with the stand it’s on. I think compared to Lowes that one is way better. 
Nice inflatables same minion from Lowes last year. They had two red dragon 300 each. They had two I think of the pumpkin reaper , witch , lunching witch , grim reaper and wolf. The dragon looks amazing in person I just wish for 300 the wings flapped at least anyways I’ll do a walkthrough eventually. Here’s some pictures


----------



## Ghouliet

I think the tree arch made with the pool noodles looked much better. The idea was definitely stolen and not as well executed.


----------



## lilibat

Ghouliet said:


> I think the tree arch made with the pool noodles looked much better. The idea was definitely stolen and not as well executed.


Yeah the HD version is seriously cut rate. BOO HISSS

and double BOOO HISSSSS for nicking the design.


----------



## MolcatZ

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Still stocking today but I grabbed a few things. Really want to see the monster trio. The lady I spoke with said they didn't get a dragon yet, a headless horseman or the monster set.



So did she say IF they would get a headless horseman in store? I've been bugging my local stores but they won't give me an answer ?
I've been desperate to find him in store since he sold out online literally the day before I got paid. I was soooo sad (T~T)


----------



## kittyvibe

Not payin scalper prices  and saw ir at spirit but even with coupon they are charging an " oversize" fee for it. Doubt the box is big enough to qualify ;( 

Also, got wind dragon today, 90/500. But I noticed the left eye paint completely damaged and just flaking off. Right eye is perfect. Did notice same damage on red display dragon in store so maybe a design flaw in prep or packaging. 
Unsure what type of paint to use to fix it as it looks weird with 2 diff eye colors


----------



## lbc

If you use the Spirit online coupon MORE200E you can get $50 off with shipping fees of $4.99 plus the $20 over-size charge


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

MolcatZ said:


> So did she say IF they would get a headless horseman in store? I've been bugging my local stores but they won't give me an answer &#55357;&#56853;
> I've been desperate to find him in store since he sold out online literally the day before I got paid. I was soooo sad (T~T)


she didn't i just mentioned some of the larger props and she liked he sound of them but hadnt seen any


----------



## lbc

Home Depots in my area just updated their computer inventory! Halloween is in stock in stores!!!


----------



## gcbike

No horseman here.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

i saw they were pushing folks to order online just like Spirit does maybe that means they won't stock as much?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Assuming I can believe the inventory info showing on the website for me locally (and I've found Home Depot is pretty right on with this, Lowes--not so much when inventory is low or end of season), my local stores have Halloween out or at least things can be picked up there as listed In Stock. I will probably stop by at least one store if I have time this morning and check them out. 

Only thing I really could use for this year would be the 34-inch T-Rex. See lots of cool things this year but already have too many themes with enough props to go with. Still fun to look at in person all the same! If I decide to add the new T-Rex, I'd have a whole complement of them (9 ft., 3 foot hatching--who looks much larger in the egg than the new 34" one, and a CrazyBonez 16" one). Instead of the new T-rex, a Spinosaurus would have been nice for a bit more diversity. I commonly see fossil teeth (real and replicas) from them so might have been a nice choice. (National Geo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5Pf49nCdio ). That or Stegasaurus. The 34" T-Rex however is definitely kid huggable though LOL.


----------



## CH31

We just picked up a pair of the gargoyles and a couple of smaller tombstones. The gargoyles are fog machine compatible. They were $79 each and the tombstones were $25.


----------



## Ditsterz

I was very excited about this huge tombstone especially. $69.98 for a plastic tombstone???? So overpriced. Very disappointed. I guess home depot will no longer be selling super cool resin tombstones anymore.


----------



## crashbig

Man you guys are lucky I'm still waiting for my Home Depots to even put their stuff out. Still have all the summer fans and portable AC units out where they normally setup the seasonal stuff.


----------



## Restless Acres

CH31 said:


> We just picked up a pair of the gargoyles and a couple of smaller tombstones. The gargoyles are fog machine compatible. They were $79 each and the tombstones were $25.


Yeah, I saw these for the first time today. Gargoyles that is. Very disappointed that they were plastic and not resin. Will not be buying, which is probably just as well!

Also, I saw the big werewolf. He is impressively huge, and I might buy because of that, but I was very disappointed in the face. Plastic, not latex and looks cheap.


----------



## Godcrusher

Restless Acres said:


> Yeah, I saw these for the first time today. Gargoyles that is. Very disappointed that they were plastic and not resin. Will not be buying, which is probably just as well!
> 
> Also, I saw the big werewolf. He is impressively huge, and I might buy because of that, but I was very disappointed in the face. Plastic, not latex and looks cheap.


Disappointed to hear about the face. I plan on going to some HD shops tomorrow and that was on my list as is the sabretooth cat.


----------



## mraymer

I've always wanted a werewolf but never liked the ones I saw for sale. I'm not artistic so making what I wanted was not possible either. I instantly fell in love with the crouching werewolf that Home Depot introduced this year. That's what I was looking for, not one that stood straight up. I ordered it and like the way it looks. The face is a little too "plastic" looking for me. But a little paint can easily remedy that. However, the motor that moves the head up and down is soooo loud. Is it just mine? I may just turn that off, But I like having the eyes lit up and the howls. The motor in mine is extremely loud, really takes away from the prop. The whirring of the motor is almost as loud as the howling. Is everyone's like this or did I just get a bad one?


----------



## Matt12378

Does anyone think that the Animated headless horsemen will come back in stock


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Assuming I can believe the inventory info showing on the website for me locally (and I've found Home Depot is pretty right on with this, Lowes--not so much when inventory is low or end of season), my local stores have Halloween out or at least things can be picked up there as listed In Stock. I will probably stop by at least one store if I have time this morning and check them out.
> 
> Only thing I really could use for this year would be the 34-inch T-Rex. See lots of cool things this year but already have too many themes with enough props to go with. Still fun to look at in person all the same! If I decide to add the new T-Rex, I'd have a whole complement of them (9 ft., 3 foot hatching--who looks much larger in the egg than the new 34" one, and a CrazyBonez 16" one). Instead of the new T-rex, a Spinosaurus would have been nice for a bit more diversity. I commonly see fossil teeth (real and replicas) from them so might have been a nice choice. (National Geo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5Pf49nCdio ). That or Stegasaurus. The 34" T-Rex however is definitely kid huggable though LOL.


He is! lol I bought one and loved him. Big Lots has a teeny tiny version of him to for 5.00. The HD I was at yesterday had about 5 of them. 



Ditsterz said:


> I was very excited about this huge tombstone especially. $69.98 for a plastic tombstone???? So overpriced. Very disappointed. I guess home depot will no longer be selling super cool resin tombstones anymore.


The big Costco on is plastic too but I wasn't disappointed. Target also seems to be doing plastic instead of resin, it's lighter weight and less prone to breakage in the end. Probably easier to ship. 

My werewiolf is kinda loud too I think it's the size of the motor with that much torque behind it , it's kind a loud. I plan on doing some work to the face myself. I even considered that faux fur walmart sells to bulk up his shoulders. 

So I opened my new Zombie Horse..good and bad. 

First off you'll notice the rear is a different color than the body for some reason, a lighter grey? That's not the flash. 
















The paint still seems to rub off here and there : 















On the plus side the rear did attach this time :








On the down side there is still a heck of a seam/gap showing in it. 
















I think next year they should just make the body one piece and deal with a slightly bigger box.


----------



## SATX

Disappointed that it looks like HD isn't carrying as wide of a variety of projection lights in-store that aren't shapes or objects compared to last year. Thought they'd bring back the haunted television and projector too. Could turn around though.


----------



## gcbike

HD did an update last night now nothing shows as being in stock at any stores in the area! I think they are fighting the ebay scalpers by hiding quantities .There are at least 15 ads for the werewolf and none have it on hand.


----------



## HauntedClog

Went and checked out my HD here in Canada and they have everything set up now. Some really awesome looking props, but honestly most of it is waaaaay out of my budget. 

-They have some decent looking skeletons (5ft) for about $45 but I know Canadian Tire has almost the same ones for $30 (HD have lights in the eyes but that is about the only difference)
-The horse is awesome but I think it was like $300
-The werewolf is massive, face isn’t that great though but I am sure could be fixed with some paint, think it was like at least $300+
-Had a cool rocking chair witch but even that was $200 and only had one scream that could be annoying after a while.
-The giant spider they have from previous years is great but again at over $300 I just can’t pull the trigger.

Not sure what prices are like with you guys in the States but as you can see things are pretty pricy up here in Canda.
Maybe someday I can add some of these more expensive props but for now I am just trying to build up my displays before investing in props. It is only my second year working on my yard props as I used to be more into making costumes/hosting Halloween parties. I have moved over to the yard haunt now as it was becoming harder and harder to have a party with all my friends just beginning to have kids and less and less chances to show off my costumes. With yard haunts there is so much I can do and I know every year the kids will be back, plus I truly love getting out to the garage and building stuff!!! Looking forward to many more years to come (I also want to move now just so I can have a larger front yard lol)


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook

I was happy to get my werewolf day after halloween last year at CVS for $35.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook

Here it is


----------



## NeonBuzzard

Hello all... I did the artwork for the HD Halloween 2018 setup. The original theme was "Haunted House", but after the VM in charge of the seasonal products went to China last November to get new product, the Dragon became the centerpiece featured item.


----------



## bobby2003

NeonBuzzard said:


> Hello all... I did the artwork for the HD Halloween 2018 setup. The original theme was "Haunted House", but after the VM in charge of the seasonal products went to China last November to get new product, the Dragon became the centerpiece featured item.



I prefer Home Depot over Lowes, and way over Spirit, but they should have stuck with their original theme because I don't think they are going to sell a ton of those dragons because they are cool and everything, minus the production flaws pointed out here and in the reviews, but they don't exactly scream Halloween. Definitely a mistake.


----------



## NeonBuzzard

bobby2003 said:


> I prefer Home Depot over Lowes, and way over Spirit, but they should have stuck with their original theme because I don't think they are going to sell a ton of those dragons because they are cool and everything, minus the production flaws pointed out here and in the reviews, but they don't exactly scream Halloween. Definitely a mistake.


Thematically, I agree. Sales-wise, they are a complete success though.


----------



## CarterTarterSauce

HauntedClog said:


> Went and checked out my HD here in Canada and they have everything set up now. Some really awesome looking props, but honestly most of it is waaaaay out of my budget.
> 
> 
> I felt I found the perfect lighting for my set up this year and it is ONLY available in Canada! They say they cannot even ship it to me!
> 
> Need to find an alternative. I already have the Gemmy fire and ice but I really liked this kind and cannot even find it on ebay!!


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook

Neonbuzzard I want to say, you did a great job on the artwork. I was actually really looking at it and taking pictures. Fantastic job. I soooo agree though, that I really wish they would stick with a haunted house theme. Puts us so much more in the Halloween spirit than dragons do.


----------



## gcbike

https://www.ebay.com/itm/253607538660 looks close


----------



## Nypdwife

Thats the problem with all this big great stuff I bought the hearse and the pony last year and with all the other stuff we have in our 25 year collection I have no room anymore for the big boxes.. My basement is totally storage


----------



## Verdeghast

Hi folks, I received my Wind Dragon (number 184) yesterday, and just assembled him now. For the price these are being offered at I would rate it 5/5 stars. 

The person who said “it is basically a giant plastic toy” was spot on. If you want to recapture that feeling when you were a little kid and your toy dragon looked HUGE then this is the prop for you. 

There were some minor issues with 184 that will not be hard to correct. The thing is so big there was no room inside the box to line it with padding, so you know minor damage will occur. 

There were some little nicks and minor paint scuffs. Both front legs were cracked where the ankle joins the foot. This will be easy for me to fix with glue, and it is not a structural stress point when the figure is standing. Thr cracks will not be noticeable. 

I’m probably more forgiving of minor flaws in large props than the average consumer. For many years I produced a haunted attraction for a local charity. I can tell you that the big professionally made props for attractions, that cost in the thousands of dollars, usually arrive with minor cosmetic or structural issues for the attraction owner to fix. It’s just normal when shipping really large props. 

So I highly recommend the Wind (or Fire) Dragon to anyone who is a fan of dramatically large dragons or dinosaurs. If Home Depot were not distributing these nationally it would easily be selling for two or three times their price. 

V.


----------



## bobby2003

Verdeghast said:


> Hi folks, I received my Wind Dragon (number 184) yesterday, and just assembled him now. For the price these are being offered at I would rate it 5/5 stars.
> 
> The person who said “it is basically a giant plastic toy” was spot on. If you want to recapture that feeling when you were a little kid and your toy dragon looked HUGE then this is the prop for you.
> 
> There were some minor issues with 184 that will not be hard to correct. The thing is so big there was no room inside the box to line it with padding, so you know minor damage will occur.
> 
> There were some little nicks and minor paint scuffs. Both front legs were cracked where the ankle joins the foot. This will be easy for me to fix with glue, and it is not a structural stress point when the figure is standing. Thr cracks will not be noticeable.
> 
> I’m probably more forgiving of minor flaws in large props than the average consumer. For many years I produced a haunted attraction for a local charity. I can tell you that the big professionally made props for attractions, that cost in the thousands of dollars, usually arrive with minor cosmetic or structural issues for the attraction owner to fix. It’s just normal when shipping really large props.
> 
> So I highly recommend the Wind (or Fire) Dragon to anyone who is a fan of dramatically large dragons or dinosaurs. If Home Depot were not distributing these nationally it would easily be selling for two or three times their price.
> 
> V.


For the $350.00 price tag, all those issues would be unacceptable and an instant return.


----------



## ghostbust99

Not sure if anyone mentioned this but Home Depot Canada has a few exclusive items 








5ft Rising Creepy Girl








Zombie Rat in trap








Lifesize Zombie 








Lifesize Clown 








Towering Werewolf (Different Outfit) 

The Canadian version of the lifesize rocking witch is also different as it only laughs instead of having phrases


----------



## Muffy

Made the rounds to the stores in Winston-Salem, NC today just to check out what everybody was stocking. I wanted to have a look at the tall werewolf at Home Depot. He looked good but he is so skinny, I never seen a skinnier werewolf than this guy! Great movement and quite loud. Still thinking if I wanna spend that much on a malnourished werewolf. I have all the makings to make my own werewolf and last year I picked up a kids werewolf costume so I would have a dad and son. Gonna think on it some more. Store was stocked good. It's true the dragon is impressive. I might have thought about it if we still had the crowds we use to but it's been pretty slow here. I agree with one of the other members here about buying it because we might now see it again. Oh boy but storing it, a dragon in the garage year round....not sure hubby would buy that one.


----------



## cleanfreak

The werewolf is super skinny. A hipster werewolf. LOL. He’s great!


----------



## Shockwave199

Everything that I like in home depot comes in a massive box. I mean, absolutely massive. And that's not even the biggest props! I love the 8' archway but that thing comes in a ginormous box. Then I look at it and it's cloth over wire with holiday lights. I can't justify that cost. Oh well. They really need to learn the art of packaging. Our homes are not the size of home depot!


----------



## gcbike

cleanfreak said:


> The werewolf is super skinny. A hipster werewolf. LOL. He’s great!


Leftover from last year,I had him for last Halloween,couldn't stand the rubber face and skinny legs so I sold him


----------



## gcbike

Scored wolfy


----------



## Malicious

CarterTarterSauce said:


> HauntedClog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went and checked out my HD here in Canada and they have everything set up now. Some really awesome looking props, but honestly most of it is waaaaay out of my budget.
> 
> 
> I felt I found the perfect lighting for my set up this year and it is ONLY available in Canada! They say they cannot even ship it to me!
> 
> Need to find an alternative. I already have the Gemmy fire and ice but I really liked this kind and cannot even find it on ebay!!
> 
> View attachment 560095
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/LightSh...host-Flame-15-Programs-GOPlW-221007/304274186
> 
> Seems this might be what your looking for....the website shows it as blue green but evidently it comes with a remote and has 15 settings you may want to check it out 1
Click to expand...


----------



## halloween71

They said the monster trio would be restocked but it hasn't been yet.I have been torn over them and the nun and Annabelle prop from party city.
So however is in stock first I am pouncing on.


----------



## CarterTarterSauce

Thanks! I must have missed that part, will have to check it out!


----------



## Skullkrane

I really like this year's dragon animatronics, but the price is too much for my liking. I would pay $200 + tax for him, but no more. Tax alone in Chicago for him is $40.00, so the price is so expensive, but he is a really neat piece.


----------



## gcbike

Wind dragon has sold out!


----------



## ironmaiden

Hubby and I went into our local store yesterday and they had about half of what I would expect out on display, the rest was leftover summer items.

I was hoping to see the Sabretooth cat on display but they only had the red plastic dragon and a few props including the werewolf.
Seeing it in person only confirmed what hubby and I said when we first saw it online: the "arms" are so long it looks like an orangutan. The face is rather cool looking but "plasticky".

They had two Saber cats in stock so we picked one up. I think that will the one major addition this year to our display. That's ok, I'm happy with that.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Well i waited to see dragon in person at home depot . He came home with me


----------



## Godcrusher

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 560737
> 
> Well i waited to see dragon in person at home depot . He came home with me


Yeah it really looks good in person. Wife said I could get it but $300 for a prop that doesn't really fit my theme meant it was a no for me. Just picked up the sabretooth cat for now. Wife really likes the rocking chair witch and that fits my indoor theme so might get that sometime.


----------



## CUZICAN

I really liked the dragon when I saw it in person, just doesn't fit with anything else I own, and I just don't really have anywhere to store a box that size. So, I had to pass on it, even though I still go back and look at it every time I get a chance.


----------



## ironmaiden

The Dragon has absolutely no place in my display so I have no qualms about turning it down. The boxes looked really banged up in the store, I can only imagine how badly damaged the contents are.

Now a _skeleton_ dragon might find a home with my other props but I am a dino freak (and all things cryptid for that matter)


----------



## Cephus404

ironmaiden said:


> The Dragon has absolutely no place in my display so I have no qualms about turning it down. The boxes looked really banged up in the store, I can only imagine how badly damaged the contents are.
> 
> Now a _skeleton_ dragon might find a home with my other props but I am a dino freak (and all things cryptid for that matter)


Big Lots has the skeleton dragon. I looked at the boxes at HD today and they look like they got run over by a truck. No thanks, even if I was remotely interested.


----------



## ironmaiden

Cephus404 said:


> Big Lots has the skeleton dragon. I looked at the boxes at HD today and they look like they got run over by a truck. No thanks, even if I was remotely interested.


Yes I did hear about the dragon skeleton prop at BL, I really dont have one of them close to me and I would like to see them in person. Right now my skeleton menagerie includes the large HD horse, the sabre cat, a wolf, a dog, a vulture, a 6' raptor, two large spiders, large snakes and bats. 

Oh and a few human skellys too


----------



## gcbike

Wind Dragon back in stock???????????? wait what now sold out again


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

gcbike said:


> Wind Dragon back in stock???????????? wait what now sold out again


might have been a cart issue or they found one lol


----------



## Matt12378

two years ago I bought thousands of dollars of Home Depot merchandise for hundreds when it went 90 percent off do y’all think the same will happen this year. Also unlike the T. rex that was insanely cool I doubt anyone in my area is going to spend 300 dollars on a dragon. 
Of course I would love to get one at 90 off.


----------



## bobby2003

I took a close look at the display model in my local home depot this weekend and there were quite a few nicks and scratches on it. I tried scratching an existing nick with my fingernail and I was able to scratch off a little bit of paint. So, I wonder how durable those things will be in the long run and how they will handle getting knocked around a bit when stored away for the season. Unless people want a giant plastic dragon sitting in their living rooms all year long they are going to have to be broken down and put away at some point. All things considered it might be worth investing in a roll of bubble rap and just mummifying the pieces for storage.

I am like other people. A dragon just doesn't fit my theme so I don't need to worry about the quality issues.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

bobby2003 said:


> I took a close look at the display model in my local home depot this weekend and there were quite a few nicks and scratches on it. I tried scratching an existing nick with my fingernail and I was able to scratch off a little bit of paint. So, I wonder how durable those things will be in the long run and how they will handle getting knocked around a bit when stored away for the season. Unless people want a giant plastic dragon sitting in their living rooms all year long they are going to have to be broken down and put away at some point. All things considered it might be worth investing in a roll of bubble rap and just mummifying the pieces for storage.
> 
> I am like other people. A dragon just doesn't fit my theme so I don't need to worry about the quality issues.


The paint likely needed a primer or something similar to adhere it better. I think it will be easy enough to touch up as needed though. The plastic itself should last forever.


----------



## Daphne

I didn't know you could change how many posts displayed per page either ha ha! Ugh, thanks Verdeghast for yet one more cool thing about that giant dragon. I've seen it in person and it was well... magnificent. There is absolutely nothing about it that fits in my theme (and did I mention that I have several scenes it doesn't fit in) plus I have literally nowhere to store it but every time I go in the store I run to see it. I kept going hoping to see the headless horseman and crouching werewolf, no one in this area has the HH and then I saw that dragon and just WOW!


----------



## Kruella

I bought a winter dragon from trendy halloween for my birthday, then home depot released their version a month later. I'm very happy with my winter dragon, but love the red dragon too! I need three to be true to Game of Thrones, but really thought a responsible person would be happy with just one dragon. This morning I needed to kill some time before a vet appointment( Buddy needed eye drops), so we stopped in the only dog friendly store I know...home depot. I left with the red dragon. Buddy thought it was a must, and how could I turn down those eyes?! I couldn't fit the box in my car, so we loaded up all the pieces in the back of my car. He was $299, I thought he was originally $350?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kruella said:


> I bought a winter dragon from trendy halloween for my birthday, then home depot released their version a month later. I'm very happy with my winter dragon, but love the red dragon too! I need three to be true to Game of Thrones, but really thought a responsible person would be happy with just one dragon. This morning I needed to kill some time before a vet appointment( Buddy needed eye drops), so we stopped in the only dog friendly store I know...home depot. I left with the red dragon. Buddy thought it was a must, and how could I turn down those eyes?! I couldn't fit the box in my car, so we loaded up all the pieces in the back of my car. He was $299, I thought he was originally $350?
> 
> View attachment 561065
> 
> 
> View attachment 561067
> 
> 
> View attachment 561069


the blue dragons was 350 the red one was always 299


----------



## Kruella

The dragon is very easy to assemble. He looks like he belongs in our garage.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kruella said:


> The dragon is very easy to assemble. He looks like he belongs in our garage.
> View attachment 561179


can i say i love your garage floor wow


----------



## Kruella

Saki.Girl said:


> can i say i love your garage floor wow


Thanks! We love it too. It's racedeck. We installed it 5 years ago, and am pleased with how it is holding up-very durable, easy to maintain.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Monster trio is back in stock, just ordered a set : https://www.homedepot.com/p/Set-of-3-Classic-Monster-Set-with-IR-Interactivity-8399-84063/304651729


----------



## gcbike

Well look what's back and notice it doesn't say limited to 500 https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...ind-Dragon-with-LED-Eyes-8342-94224/304805230


----------



## Richmon

Zombie girl with teddy bear is back in stock. Just ordered mine with free delivery.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/36-in-A...-Teddy-Bear-and-LED-Eyes-8330-36039/304890224


----------



## wickedwillingwench

gcbike said:


> Well look what's back and notice it doesn't say limited to 500 https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...ind-Dragon-with-LED-Eyes-8342-94224/304805230


my sister just ordered this...can't wait to see it


----------



## Jottle

Richmon said:


> Zombie girl with teddy bear is back in stock. Just ordered mine with free delivery.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/36-in-A...-Teddy-Bear-and-LED-Eyes-8330-36039/304890224


That's a fair price for something that size. Like the animation, and it should fit well in a creepy window!


----------



## lilibat

Those dragons. /cry


----------



## gcbike

wickedwillingwench said:


> my sister just ordered this...can't wait to see it


Post what number it is when she gets it


----------



## gcbike

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...ind-Dragon-with-LED-Eyes-8342-94224/304805230 Are they sure ? Didn't think so sold out at #:23 am now by afternoon back in stock. I'm am almost to the point that it's just a money grab and might just pack it up and take it back.


----------



## gcbike

Has anyone returned a dragon to a store?Did they charge a restock?


----------



## Seer

gcbike said:


> Headless horseman is SOLD OUT online.


it appears to be back in stock, I ordered one.


----------



## lbc

The Flying Fancy Witch with the cat like Grandin Road’s is back too


----------



## xredge

Noticed the Red one also comes with a fog machine too. Haven't opened my wind dragon yet as just picked it up last night . Figure need to pick up another fogger for it already as I need something with a timer. Wonder if I should return it and get the fire one instead, picked up a Winter Dragon over the weekend from a small shop.


----------



## lbc

The Beetlejuice Sand Worm inflatable is back in stock too


----------



## Malicious

gcbike said:


> Has anyone returned a dragon to a store?Did they charge a restock?


I returned an extra headless horseman that I ordered by mistake. It was in a very big box. They didn't charge a restock fee.


----------



## kittyvibe

lbc said:


> The Beetlejuice Sand Worm inflatable is back in stock too


Out of stock again/still  I really want one too!


----------



## gcbike

kittyvibe said:


> Out of stock again/still  I really want one too!


Keep checking everyday cause they have restocked repeatedly on sold out items


----------



## wickedwillingwench

gcbike said:


> Post what number it is when she gets it


she got 276/500


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

i picked up the last 32" gargoyle today, on my way out i was i told what Halloween is in the store is all they will be getting and they wont be restocking.


----------



## lbc

And . . . .?


----------



## lbc

No MORE! Poo!


----------



## guttercat33

Was gonna buy headless horseman but they discontinue it ugh


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

lbc said:


> And . . . .?


....and it's kinda depressing it's not even October and they have no plans to replenish store stock. They didn't even have many pieces to start with.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

My Home Depot doesn't even have anything out....the only orange in there is the home depot shelving. They haven't even cleared out space for where the Halloween stuff usually goes...beyond depressing. I might have to drive out to a few other ones to see if other stores have things set up.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Looks like they are doing a strong push toward online sales, I've just kept seeing signs everywhere saying " Check out even more online! "


----------



## Verdeghast

OK, I have completely lost my mind this year. A few weeks back I purchased the giant Wind Dragon (number 184) and he was shipped to my home. 

He arrived with what I considered very minor shipping damage and overall I was and am extremely happy with the big guy. He is sitting on my porch right now. 

Today I stopped at my local Home Depot...big mistake...lost my mind, and bought the giant Fire Dragon. 

What was nice about an in-store purchase is that they let me unbox him and inspect all the pieces before agreeing to purchase. He is PERFECT. 

In the checkout lane I was like a celebrity, lol. Both the cashier and the other people waiting in line kept saying: “That thing is amazing...what a great purchase!”

For those concerned about the size, I can tell you the box would NOT fit in my PT Cruiser hatchback even with the rear seat folded down. However, I unboxed him and all the dragon pieces did in fact fit inside a PT Cruiser. Which is a pretty small car. 

One of the people in line, when I was checking out, asked: “Is he for a party?”

I replied: “No, I have absolutely no idea what I will use him for, I just loved it”. The customer smiled big and said “That’s even more awesome!”

Made me feel slightly less crazy. 

V.


----------



## lbc

I hestitated when the Beetlejuice Sand Worm Inflatable came back in stock for a whole day, and I missed out. Just caved and bought it from Spirit with a $50 off $200 coupon, so I am just out the $25 they charge for shipping. The reason I gave in was because they had a stock counter that said only five were left. Now it says four


----------



## JLWII2000

lbc said:


> No MORE! Poo!


I wonder why the headless horseman is discontinued? It hasn't appeared in any stores to date (to my knowledge) and was only online for about a week before discontinued. I hope there isn't an issue with it. It had a funny smell when we first unboxed it, but I stored it in the garage just in case it was something hazardous with the paint.


----------



## ZombieRaider

JLWII2000 said:


> I wonder why the headless horseman is discontinued? It hasn't appeared in any stores to date (to my knowledge) and was only online for about a week before discontinued. I hope there isn't an issue with it. It had a funny smell when we first unboxed it, but I stored it in the garage just in case it was something hazardous with the paint.


Purely my guess....They bought a set amount and it's now sold out of inventory....(DUH!!!) It's not an every day item (like a hammer) so it hasn't been in production for probably 6 months so you can't simply order another quantity, have it made and shipped across the ocean in time to sell this year so they list as discontinued in case they don't get anymore...ever....If they contract more next year (which they haven't planned that far ahead yet) they'll relist when they get the inventory, next year, IF they get more.....Otherwise it will just stay listed as discountinued....Who knows what the factory that makes them is manufacturing at the moment since it's injection molded parts.....They could be making anything.....ZR

EDIT - I'm sure whatever the smell is isn't good for you generally speaking but it's not anything worse than any other manufactured item you bought lately....The plastic is molten plastic when it's injected into the mold so it could be that or the paint like you said....I'd be surprised if HD doesn't order more next year since it was a big hit this year....I'd like to have one for sure!......


----------



## RCIAG

Verdeghast said:


> OK, I have completely lost my mind this year. A few weeks back I purchased the giant Wind Dragon (number 184) and he was shipped to my home.
> 
> He arrived with what I considered very minor shipping damage and overall I was and am extremely happy with the big guy. He is sitting on my porch right now.
> 
> Today I stopped at my local Home Depot...big mistake...lost my mind, and bought the giant Fire Dragon.
> 
> What was nice about an in-store purchase is that they let me unbox him and inspect all the pieces before agreeing to purchase. He is PERFECT.
> 
> In the checkout lane I was like a celebrity, lol. Both the cashier and the other people waiting in line kept saying: “That thing is amazing...what a great purchase!”
> 
> For those concerned about the size, I can tell you the box would NOT fit in my PT Cruiser hatchback even with the rear seat folded down. However, I unboxed him and all the dragon pieces did in fact fit inside a PT Cruiser. Which is a pretty small car.
> 
> One of the people in line, when I was checking out, asked: “Is he for a party?”
> 
> I replied: “No, I have absolutely no idea what I will use him for, I just loved it”. The customer smiled big and said “That’s even more awesome!”
> 
> Made me feel slightly less crazy.
> 
> V.


Yeah I've seen that thing in person & it is an awesome sight & thing of beauty to behold!! I completely understand why you bought it. I felt kinda the same way when I saw it. I have no idea what I'd use it for, I've never done any type of theme that would include it but it was just so cool I had that twinge & thought "maaaaybe I should....." but cooler heads prevailed & then my husband brought me back to reality & I passed it up. I can't say I regret it but I do completely understand why you bought it.

I don't recall anything like it, not mass market anyway. I can't wait to see it in someone's haunt with the fogger attached.


----------



## JLWII2000

ZombieRaider said:


> Purely my guess....They bought a set amount and it's now sold out of inventory....(DUH!!!) It's not an every day item (like a hammer) so it hasn't been in production for probably 6 months so you can't simply order another quantity, have it made and shipped across the ocean in time to sell this year so they list as discontinued in case they don't get anymore...ever....If they contract more next year (which they haven't planned that far ahead yet) they'll relist when they get the inventory, next year, IF they get more.....Otherwise it will just stay listed as discountinued....Who knows what the factory that makes them is manufacturing at the moment since it's injection molded parts.....They could be making anything.....ZR
> 
> EDIT - I'm sure whatever the smell is isn't good for you generally speaking but it's not anything worse than any other manufactured item you bought lately....The plastic is molten plastic when it's injected into the mold so it could be that or the paint like you said....I'd be surprised if HD doesn't order more next year since it was a big hit this year....I'd like to have one for sure!......


The reason I was curious was that it sold out in a week flat...and again...no sign of any in stores. Meanwhile larger props like the dragons did show up in stores and are still readily available. Perhaps it is just a quantity issue but was something I was curious about anyway because my wife did get headaches from the smell after being in the house. So it's not a (duh!!!) thing for me just a slight possibility it was something other than quantity related.


----------



## VenomStorm

I could see that dragon in a really cool haunted castle theme or a black knight theme.


----------



## ZombieRaider

JLWII2000 said:


> The reason I was curious was that it sold out in a week flat...and again...no sign of any in stores. Meanwhile larger props like the dragons did show up in stores and are still readily available. Perhaps it is just a quantity issue but was something I was curious about anyway because my wife did get headaches from the smell after being in the house. So it's not a (duh!!!) thing for me just a slight possibility it was something other than quantity related.


I mean't the "duh" as I said something obvious, not that you shouldn't be concerned with your safety....Sorry for the misunderstanding.....The smell of plastics and paints can definitely affect your sinuses and cause headaches....Should definitely keep them stored in a non living area when that happens....I think you got some really cool props this year....Congratulations on some cool buys!.....ZR


----------



## lbc

I purchased the Headless Horseman online right after JLWII2000 got it and said it was good, I wasn’t sure if it would make it to stores because they weren’t featuring it prominently on the website. I’m guessing with the dragon display they couldn’t map out enough floor space for it an so they didn’t place that large an order. I am also guessing it will be back next year, and it was just labeled discountinued to discourage people from calling and asking when it would be in stock


----------



## gcbike

Wind Dragon back instock starting to think it was never limited! local store has sold all 2 of crouching werewolf I have one of them,they have not sold any of the 4 towering werewolf,haven't sold any small dragons,still have 1 red dragon.Maybe people aren't in the mood yet like we are.I just put this blue beast on craigslist trying to either get my money back or trade for Winter Dragon


----------



## Jottle

Got the animated zombie girl. If anyone is interested. See my dedicated thread here.


----------



## lbc

She IS Cute!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Jottle said:


> Got the animated zombie girl. If anyone is interested. See my dedicated thread here.



That's a Home Depot prop?? Doesn't quite seem like them and more like something Spirit Halloween would stock. I like her.


----------



## Ditsterz

I was interested in the animated zombie girl. But I noticed in the video from home depot that her movement looked the same as spirit halloween's grave watcher prop which I own. No head movement on grave watcher though. Now after hearing the audio on your video, I can confirm thats the exact same audio as grave watcher.


----------



## JacobIrion

I got the ware wolf, better then expected..... Sound and head movement isn't anything special but the size alone and detail is amazing.... Well built and should be a favorite amongst TOT this year. Thinking of making a cage for it.


----------



## gcbike

Think I'll put a chain on mine and have Pennywise holding it.Like he's taking good doggy for a walk


----------



## Muffy

Ok went back to Home Depot after shopping at Target, I wanted to take another look around before everything was gone. They still have a lot of the big props left but I checked for those of you looking for the headless horseman>>>>Nope!

All that talk on the other thread about inflatables made me buy one!!lol And I was looking around what the stores had in big pumpkins, HD's was the best.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

Does Home Depot offer any coupons on props like Spirit or GIR?


----------



## Frogger

I installed my spider yesterday! The construction is not as nice as I was hoping for but it does look great from the street.


----------



## ZombieRaider

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Does Home Depot offer any coupons on props like Spirit or GIR?


I think a military discount....ZR


----------



## gcbike

The only thing I got from the garden club was a special on outdoor stacked pumpkins.But if you sign up with them they send alot of special offers,mostly tools.


----------



## ghostbust99

Bought a couple things at my Home Depot today. They had lots of cool stuff there. I'd say the creepy girl is my favourite. She rises up to 6ft! I ended up buying the display of her since she was the last one there


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

yours has a lot of different items than mine.


----------



## Skullkrane

That is a Canadian location. The Canadian stores have an entirely different and exclusive selection.


----------



## FTWingRiders

Frogger said:


> I installed my spider yesterday! The construction is not as nice as I was hoping for but it does look great from the street.
> View attachment 564969


Looks great. Putting mine together this week, is it pretty straight forward?


----------



## cleanfreak

Installation of the Spider is fairly easy as long as you install the legs in order. 

Here is mine from last year mounted to the porch beam.


----------



## Frogger

That looks amazing above your porch. How did you go about mounting it?


----------



## Frogger

FTWingRiders - I would use a cordless drill and a square bit it you have one. There is about 27 screws! We had a hard time getting the two pieces of the body aligned but finally squeezed it in place to get the screws in. Good luck!


----------



## cleanfreak

I used hose clamps and screwed to the back side of the porch beam. Do not use the ‘middle’ poles as the weight is too much. Just attached the spider to the base with no middle poles. Abdomen first. Then in order, do one leg and position accordingly and then move in clockwise and do all the other legs. 

I put the base and need netting up yesterday. A few pics to help visualize:


----------



## cleanfreak

I apologize for the sideways pics. Don’t know why.....


----------



## lbc

Home Depot has the spider on sale 25% off, today only. Also the horse, pony, and some inflatables. They listed the Beetlejuice Sand Worm inflatable but it is sold out.


----------



## bobby2003

ghostbust99 said:


> Bought a couple things at my Home Depot today. They had lots of cool stuff there. I'd say the creepy girl is my favourite. She rises up to 6ft! I ended up buying the display of her since she was the last one there
> 
> 
> View attachment 565297





Skullkrane said:


> That is a Canadian location. The Canadian stores have an entirely different and exclusive selection.



It looks like someone at Home Depot Canada realized that Dragons are not "Halloween", so they stocked the skeleton horse instead, or did tey have the dragons and there just wasn't a picture of them?


----------



## ghostbust99

bobby2003 said:


> It looks like someone at Home Depot Canada realized that Dragons are not "Halloween", so they stocked the skeleton horse instead, or did tey have the dragons and there just wasn't a picture of them?


I checked online and my store said out of stock but I have seen some Canadian stores with it set up so maybe only certain locations have it. I've also seen pictures of the headless horseman and the furry werewolf at some locations. I'm thinking it varies from store to store


----------



## kittyvibe

Yes, infuriating that the marketing team picked the sand worm inflatable as a buy of the day despite being out of stock for weeks. I called CS and its backordered with no chance to rain check. Eta is in Dec if it comes at all. I requested feedback left for the marketing team to not put specials on out of stock severely backordered items. Its just too mocking.


----------



## Bpcort

Gigantic spider at home Depot on sale! 25% off!! So are some inflatables, the Skelly horse and Skelly pony!


----------



## Matt12378

kittyvibe said:


> Yes, infuriating that the marketing team picked the sand worm inflatable as a buy of the day despite being out of stock for weeks. I called CS and its backordered with no chance to rain check. Eta is in Dec if it comes at all. I requested feedback left for the marketing team to not put specials on out of stock severely backordered items. Its just too mocking.


 it was in stock this week for about a week at yard inflatables I bought one for a friend who paid 360 for it but I didn’t want it for 220.


----------



## lbc

I got one from Spirit right before they sold out, it was $169 after $50 off coupon, but I had to pay the $25 shipping fee


----------



## bobby2003

Looks like the headless horseman is back in stock. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-86-6-in-Headless-Horseman-5124513/304942912


----------



## Skullkrane

Really man. I went on there all fired up and they're still out of stock.


----------



## bobby2003

Skullkrane said:


> Really man. I went on there all fired up and they're still out of stock.


I swear to god it said I could order them and have them delivered by Oct 2nd. Now it says they are out of stock again. So I don't know what's up.


----------



## gcbike

I saw them in stock too!


----------



## Matt12378

I bought one lol probably the one that got canceled from me from Home Depot


----------



## Matt12378

bobby2003 said:


> Skullkrane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really man. I went on there all fired up and they're still out of stock.
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to god it said I could order them and have them delivered by Oct 2nd. Now it says they are out of stock again. So I don't know what's up.
Click to expand...

 I bought it the second I saw it 30 mins after your post.
I’m willing to sell it for 450 to 455 on eBay. Pickup only though. I’m most likely going to keep it but if anyone’s interested let me know.


----------



## chain

I have already spent so much money this year but I really want that huge spider. That thing is awesome!


----------



## DeppMaster

Home Depot had a 24 hour sale on the spider several days ago. I held my breath as I hit the order button because, like you, I’ve been going over my budget too! I’ve been eyeing this spider for a while and checking daily to see if its on sale! Now I’m dying for another one, but it would have to be drastically marked down! Check daily online for their Halloween special deals!


----------



## Restless Acres

I bought the Spider in the late Spring (I think) of this year for $150 from HD. I believe that is the lowest I have seen it online for. If in stores after Halloween would be half off, of course. $150 could happen again. Not sure I could see it going lower. Such a huge box.


----------



## debbiedowner67

If anyone is interested in the giant skulls they have, they are on sale. The big one which is normally $50 is on sale for $30 (40% off ) the smaller one is $18 normally $25 (30% off ) 

The projection lights, thunder effect, usb projections, and projectors are also on sale.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

debbiedowner67 said:


> If anyone is interested in the giant skulls they have, they are on sale. The big one which is normally $50 is on sale for $30 (40% off ) the smaller one is $18 normally $25 (30% off )
> 
> The projection lights, thunder effect, usb projections, and projectors are also on sale.



Curious, I was on HD's site now and their 20.5 in H Giant Screaming Skull is on sale and listed online for 38.48, 30% discount, not 40% off. The 13 inch skull is 18.48 now with 33% discount. Is there a special code, was this the Deal of the Day or was this just in store sale?


----------



## debbiedowner67

This is our price here. We have 2 sizes. The largest is $50. The smallest is $25. This is in Texas


----------



## debbiedowner67

I didnt fully answer lol. It was online when I checked this morning. Maybe the sales go by the region you live in? I havent gone to the store to pick it up yet. When I do I will see if its on sale there also.


----------



## Cephus404

I was just in HD and their skull was, indeed, 40% off. I was hoping for some decent lights but they had none of the Fire & Ice bulbs in stock at all. Tons of skeletons left which surprises me. Going to have to go back and grab a couple.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

debbiedowner67 said:


> This is our price here. We have 2 sizes. The largest is $50. The smallest is $25. This is in Texas



There is a difference in sales regionally. Online I rechecked Giant Skull in the SF bay area and it’s a 30% sale. Just checked same item with a Dallas, Tx (Lemmon Ave location) and it 40%.


----------



## Restless Acres

Is the Giant Skull resin or blowmold plastic? Thank you!


I ask because a number of Halloween item types that were resin at HD last year are blowmold plastic this year.


----------



## debbiedowner67

Ghost of Spookie said:


> There is a difference in sales regionally. Online I rechecked Giant Skull in the SF bay area and it’s a 30% sale. Just checked same item with a Dallas, Tx (Lemmon Ave location) and it 40%.


Ok how weird is that ? It should be the same everywhere. What is your normal price ?


----------



## debbiedowner67

Restless Acres said:


> Is the Giant Skull resin or blowmold plastic? Thank you!
> 
> 
> I ask because a number of Halloween item types that were resin at HD last year are blowmold plastic this year.


I think blowmold plastic. 

I bought the smaller one 3 years ago. It's breakable. When I went to the store it had a crack and a piece was missing. I asked them if I could have it for 1/2 off and they said yes. I'm always careful with it, afraid it's going to shatter or something. They were $20 then. I'm happy the new ones are blowmold.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

debbiedowner67 said:


> Ok how weird is that ? It should be the same everywhere. What is your normal price ?


Giant skull reg. 54.98. Now 38.48. 30% discount. 

Smaller skull, reg. 27.48, now 18.48. 33% discount.

I’m surprised someone in Southern Calif wouldn’t have the same pricing, but they said they saw 40% on the big skull too.


----------



## ZombieRaider

Restless Acres said:


> Is the Giant Skull resin or blowmold plastic? Thank you!
> 
> 
> I ask because a number of Halloween item types that were resin at HD last year are blowmold plastic this year.


I got the big and smaller skulls and the tombstone and gargoyle and they are all blowmold plastic....I'm really determined to figure out how to mold them in silicone and make fiberglass resin copies....Not only for better weight and durability but also in case some @#$%^$$ steals it, I'll still have the originals......ZR


----------



## SeverCat

I just bought my lights from Home Depot today. I also got the glow in the dark full size skeleton and he/ she glows even under LED blue and purple lights. They pic of him I uploaded is just with an LED blue light bulb, not even a black light. It's amazing. They had a full size Lunging Witch animatronic but only had the display left. The worker said they weren't going to get anymore in so I asked if I could purchase the display and he said yeah and took $20 off. So I suggest asking if you can by displays of it's all they have left and you really want it. Cheers and Boo!


----------



## benjamin

That looks amazing!! Can I please ask what types of lights you are using? I struggle bad with lighting and my options are fairly limited here in Australia but would sure like lighting like yours!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

So I got the monster trio unboxed last week. 










They look ok for the price, but as others have said cheaply made. I had wrong poles for assembly, frank is missing an led eye, wolfman has a hole in his toe, the shoulders and hips are worse than milk jugs. Lastly I can't seem to get them working, gonna have to review the instructions..again.


----------



## halloween71

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> So I got the monster trio unboxed last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look ok for the price, but as others have said cheaply made. I had wrong poles for assembly, frank is missing an led eye, wolfman has a hole in his toe, the shoulders and hips are worse than milk jugs. Lastly I can't seem to get them working, gonna have to review the instructions..again.


They sure don't look like the pic on website.After debate I waited for the nun at party city and Annabelle and passed on these.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

yeah i really just wanted the classic monsters in my haunt finally. Wish they would release a deluxe animated version of all the Universal monsters.


----------



## debbiedowner67

From your pic they look very disappointing. Definitely not like the HD pic. And for $300 they should look better. The hands look weird.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

You can kinda bend the hands into positions but it's rough. I might use these as a base and tweak some things. A few older guests did note who they were and appreciated seeing them in a haunt.


----------



## bobby2003

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> So I got the monster trio unboxed last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look ok for the price, but as others have said cheaply made. I had wrong poles for assembly, frank is missing an led eye, wolfman has a hole in his toe, the shoulders and hips are worse than milk jugs. Lastly I can't seem to get them working, gonna have to review the instructions..again.


I guess that's the reason these were "online only". That way you can't see what they really look like until it's too late and you are unboxing them.


----------



## nflguy

SeverCat said:


> I just bought my lights from Home Depot today. I also got the glow in the dark full size skeleton and he/ she glows even under LED blue and purple lights. They pic of him I uploaded is just with an LED blue light bulb, not even a black light. It's amazing. They had a full size Lunging Witch animatronic but only had the display left. The worker said they weren't going to get anymore in so I asked if I could purchase the display and he said yeah and took $20 off. So I suggest asking if you can by displays of it's all they have left and you really want it. Cheers and Boo!


which ones are those exactly? Have a link to them online? Might want to pick them up if they are still in my area.


----------



## SeverCat

I don't have a link because there is such a variety of bulbs that I bought but I can tell you what I bought from Home Depot. I have a total of 10 flood lights which I bought 3 basic green Phillips LED PAR38 flood lights, 4 standard E26 black light bulbs and 3 orange LED lightbulbs.

I bought rubber seals to wrap standard bulbs being outside. I was worried about them shorting out. We have had quite a bit of rain here in the South and they are holding up great. I dont know what type of seals they are, I asked a worker that I needed "rubber thingies to place around a regular light bulb that will go into a floodlight outside". 

Back to bulb colors, I also bought 2 fire and ice spotlights. Also, you may think that blacklight bulbs wouldn't be bright enough or show color but I was quite surprised that they did. I stuck regular orange twinkle lights in some of the windows and we had a Phillip's Hue light Strip in the front window(those are pricey, $75). There is 2 LED spotlights but I didnt buy that home depot. That was amazon and I can link that beauty here.

https://www.amazon.com/Onforu-Water...words=onforu+2+pack+60w+led+flood+light+color

Everything is weatherproof and have had no issues


----------



## Blueovaltech

Does Home Depot put stuff on clearance after or close to the 31st ??


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Blueovaltech said:


> Does Home Depot put stuff on clearance after or close to the 31st ??


in store or online? I know Lowes has been reducing things by 20-30% but they just about have nothing left. It's wall to wall Christmas. Home Depot was even setting up their Xmas junk already..ugh. but nothing in the store was discounted.


----------



## scarenoob

Individual stores might do it if they ordered too many (but few or none sold) or many returns (broken, defective).


----------



## scarenoob

Christmas stuff came out back in Aug/Sept. My local Lowes store still have plenty of Halloween stuff. Most people wait until a day or 2 before Halloween when bigger discount/sale start.


----------



## scarenoob

HD is still offering free delivery on Halloween decorations. No minimum purchase.


----------



## Restless Acres

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> in store or online? I know Lowes has been reducing things by 20-30% but they just about have nothing left. It's wall to wall Christmas. Home Depot was even setting up their Xmas junk already..ugh. but nothing in the store was discounted.


Yeah, I was shocked. Just got out of a Lowe's and everything was on clearance (but prices were 20, 30 a couple 50% off). I suspect it is a corporate decision to get rid of product early.


----------



## bobby2003

Restless Acres said:


> Yeah, I was shocked. Just got out of a Lowe's and everything was on clearance (but prices were 20, 30 a couple 50% off). I suspect it is a corporate decision to get rid of product early.



Same thing with my local lowes, nothing left but a small table of discounted things, not that they had much in stock in the first place, and no props left except the broken store models. Like I said before, just like last year, Lowes was a huge disappointment.


----------



## ghostbust99

Home Depot Canada already has multiple things on clearance 
http://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/categories/decor/holiday-decor/halloween.html


----------



## AdamsBarHunt

Finally put together the 9 ft spider that I bought in May! Unfortunately only half the eyes light up, other than that it's even better than I expected!


----------



## Saki.Girl

i had my party last weekend and the dragon was a hit


----------



## Matt12378

Blueovaltech said:


> Does Home Depot put stuff on clearance after or close to the 31st ??


 many stuff is already 30 percent off online they usually have everything 50 percent like a couple days before Halloween until a week after Halloween. 
November 6th last year it. went to 75 percent the year before because of the election I think it went to 90 percent off on Election Day. 
Man I hope that happens again because i saved hundreds i went to Home Depot at 6 am and bought everything lol it was a dream.


----------



## Forhekset

Sorry if this has been asked already - does anyone know if the fortune teller's phrases are random, or do they just repeat on a loop?


----------



## Spinechiller

I believe they repeat on a loop. Here is a link to a video from Target last year https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zg85vKPbYGA

I hope this helps 




Forhekset said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already - does anyone know if the fortune teller's phrases are random, or do they just repeat on a loop?
> 
> View attachment 571053


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

I love that guy..his Vincent Price like voice was the clincher.


----------



## Forhekset

Spinechiller said:


> I believe they repeat on a loop. Here is a link to a video from Target last year https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zg85vKPbYGA
> 
> I hope this helps


Thanks! Exactly what I wanted to know.


----------



## RCIAG

Every time I'm in HD I keep looking at that dragon & thinking I need it (because it's just so frickin' HUGE & awesome) even though I really don't need it, have never done any sort of theme that involves a dragon & most like won't ever do a theme that involves a dragon.

It's just so cool to see in person that it has that "MUST BUY NOW!!" thing going on with it for me.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Went today, more big things gone. but they received a new stock of 5' Skellies...about 22. I told the lady that was odd, she agreed nothing else Halloween was restocking.


----------



## halloween71

some items are 30 percent off online.I bought the pumpkin fx kit and the tombstone kit.


----------



## deadhouseplant

Does the Gargantuan Spider ever go on sale? I want it but $250 is a bit steep for me, especially since I already have a giant homemade ABS spider which makes it harder to justify.

Edit: Never mind, I just went back to the beginning of the thread and see it was on sale for a good price in the spring. I guess I will have to stalk it better next year.


----------



## Forhekset

Forhekset said:


> Thanks! Exactly what I wanted to know.


Update on the fortune teller: we bought it and tested it. The answers are random, so it's pretty cool. Thought about waiting for them to go on sale, but most stores around here are selling out of the bigger stuff, so I don't think we could've waited.


----------



## AdamsBarHunt

The best deal I saw it for was in May this year, $100 off


----------



## chain

I've been watching it every day. You can rest assured that as soon as it goes on sale I will let everyone know. That is of course after I get my order in. =)


----------



## Restless Acres

What I am waiting for is the Zombie Horse to go down to 50% off (or more). It is getting such poor reviews. 

Also the Giant Crouching Werewolf. I expect that to go down significantly (not 50%, though).


----------



## chain

Restless Acres said:


> What I am waiting for is the Zombie Horse to go down to 50% off (or more). It is getting such poor reviews.
> 
> Also the Giant Crouching Werewolf. I expect that to go down significantly (not 50%, though).


I thought the horse was pretty cool but after reading reviews I wouldn't touch the thing.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

chain said:


> I thought the horse was pretty cool but after reading reviews I wouldn't touch the thing.


It's a lot of work to get to look decent. I've recently noticed one of the "eyes" whitish half circles , keeps falling out, it IS a zombie so... 

I do like these big blow mold style pieces, the dinos, spider, dragons, i hope they keep making more.


----------



## chain

Spider is 50% off!!!!! Get them while they're hot!!!


----------



## chain

Yay!!! I got mine ordered. With tax $131.97 shipped to my door. I'm so stoked. I was assuming I wouldn't get one until after Halloween with a good discount. Now it'll be here in time for me to set it up. This is a good start to my day. =)


Also checked the fortune teller, he's not on sale yet.


----------



## Restless Acres

Awesome!!! I held out all last offseason until finally cracking at $150 in the Spring. Now for the rest...


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Got a one as a spare for our woods. Also the skeleton horse to make our Centaur , the werewolf, and the orange inflatable sea serpent ! Gonna be great for our Monsters Myths and Legends event in Spring!


----------



## Jottle

Tons of stuff on 50% off now, including gargantuan spider (!), skeleton horse, and zombie horse!


----------



## bobby2003

Jottle said:


> Tons of stuff on 50% off now, including gargantuan spider (!), skeleton horse, and zombie horse!


Based on the reviews alone, the Zombie Horse is probably still overpriced. They are probably desperate to get rid of them.

It appears the towering werewolf is on sale for 50% off as well. if anyone is interested in it. 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-7-Ft-Towering-Werewolf-5124439/301200847

The Skeleton Fortune Teller is still full price ($129.00) .


----------



## Malicious

Thanks for posting! I Caved in and bought the spider ?️


----------



## Restless Acres

I won't buy the zombie horse. They can't make me. I'm stronger than that...


----------



## cleanfreak

Spider is well worth it. It’s the talk of my neighbors. 

I have bad news to report on the rocking chair witch. Something happen and now she does not work. She was my least favorite, but having just bought her this year, I was going to put her out. Now I don’t have a chance to even use her once. 

Weather appears it’s going to be nice on Saturday and Halloween, so
I hope to have all the other displays out on Saturday.


----------



## Rustie

Anybody know if the harmonica playing skeleton HD has this year is sound or motion activated? I'm considering it to add to my bayou scene, but want to be sure before I drive to the nearest HD with them in stock.


----------



## Matt12378

bobby2003 said:


> Jottle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tons of stuff on 50% off now, including gargantuan spider (!), skeleton horse, and zombie horse!
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the reviews alone, the Zombie Horse is probably still overpriced. They are probably desperate to get rid of them.
> 
> It appears the towering werewolf is on sale for 50% off as well. if anyone is interested in it.
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-7-Ft-Towering-Werewolf-5124439/301200847
> 
> The Skeleton Fortune Teller is still full price ($129.00) <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/mad.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Mad" class="inlineimg" />.
Click to expand...

 I’ll buy it for 90 percent off


----------



## Forhekset

We bought the lunging witch a couple of days ago. Wanted to wait for a sale, but she's sold out at almost every Home Depot nearby, so we just went ahead and got it at full price. I gotta say she's pretty awesome. The voice acting and sound quality on speaker is good, and she looks creepy as hell in the dark. Looks pretty cool when lit from below too.


----------



## chain

To my amazement, my gargantuan spider came in today. I just ordered the thing yesterday morning! Already getting it together and trying to figure out how to hang it off of the house. =)


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

They do ship pretty quick. All mine are getting checked for parts/working then they are going in storage for my Spring event.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I ordered the spider too and it is scheduled to deliver tomorrow. VERY quick shipping! At least it will give me a few days to put it together and figure out where to put it before Halloween night!


----------



## shootmenow

Does anybody know if Home Depot does price adjustments on Halloween Clearance? I know on other items they will if the price goes lower within 30 days, but I don't know about Halloween and Clearance items. I'm thinking the Zombie Horse might go lower since they still have over 750 of them, but I would like to order it now if I'm able to request a price adjustment if/when it goes lower.


----------



## Forhekset

shootmenow said:


> Does anybody know if Home Depot does price adjustments on Halloween Clearance? I know on other items they will if the price goes lower within 30 days, but I don't know about Halloween and Clearance items. I'm thinking the Zombie Horse might go lower since they still have over 750 of them, but I would like to order it now if I'm able to request a price adjustment if/when it goes lower.


I asked about this once and they told me I'd have to return the item and re-purchase it to get the lower price. It was a tool chest and I wasn't willing to lug it all the way back to the store for a $10 price difference, so I never bothered.


----------



## curiusgeorge

purchased the giant spider last year at regular price and now thinking about ordering one or two more. I like the horse skeleton, but a neighbor has it, and I'd like to stay with the spider theme. Anyone have multiple giant spiders or is it overkill?


----------



## HauntedWyo

Went into my local Home Depot today and they are already marking Halloween stuff down 50%. Grabbed me up 2 more skellies and a skeleton werewolf dog that howls. Might check and see if they are marking things down online.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

curiusgeorge said:


> purchased the giant spider last year at regular price and now thinking about ordering one or two more. I like the horse skeleton, but a neighbor has it, and I'd like to stay with the spider theme. Anyone have multiple giant spiders or is it overkill?



I just unboxed mine today and this thing is huge! I would say unless you have an extremely large yard, multiples of these guys would be too much. Possibly 2 could be nice, especially if you are affixing one of them to your house. So one on the house and one on the ground could look great. Just depends on what your focal point is in your decor and what you want to be the standout, Also gotta think about storage space for it.The box is pretty large too..I don’t envy those who have the horse or headless horseman, because I know that has to take up even more space. As it is, I’m going to have a hard time figuring out where to store the one, but I just couldn’t pass up getting it at half off! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## curiusgeorge

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I just unboxed mine today and this thing is huge! I would say unless you have an extremely large yard, multiples of these guys would be too much. Possibly 2 could be nice, especially if you are affixing one of them to your house. So one on the house and one on the ground could look great. Just depends on what your focal point is in your decor and what you want to be the standout, Also gotta think about storage space for it.The box is pretty large too..I don’t envy those who have the horse or headless horseman, because I know that has to take up even more space. As it is, I’m going to have a hard time figuring out where to store the one, but I just couldn’t pass up getting it at half off! ��


I'm on a corner lot, so I've got the room. I got rid of the box last year and stored it unassembled in my attic in large trash bags. Picked up 4 more skellies tonight on clearance, I'm really tempted to get a 2nd spider, just havent pulled the trigger


----------



## Restless Acres

Thanks for heads up! I just got the Crouching Werewolf in store for $90. Also got the two blow mold gargoyles for $40, and three more glow in the dark skellies ofr $17. All were 50% off. A lot of stuff wasn't marked down yet, including Sabertooth skellie.


----------



## ZombieRaider

I went in to mine this evening and all Halloween is 50% off while supplies last...I picked up another thunder and lightning box and 7 ghost flame lights and 2 - 36 inch tombstones.....I forgot to grab more spider web (glue sticks).....Still kicking myself for that one.....ZR


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I WISH I had the space yardwise and storage-wise for the giagantic spider. I remember photos members posted from last year. At $124 that is such a good price.


----------



## Matt12378

Everything is 50 percent off I picked up a minion inflatable a fog machine and a bunch of spider webs ( going back for even more tomorrow) lol and everything else was still there a werewolf two tigers a cauldron witch etc at this rate I’m going to have a lot of selection available at 75 percent off lol


----------



## Restless Acres

Enough! I just had the Sabre Tooth, 60" Triceratops, and misc other bric-a-brac in my cart. Yes, 50% off, but what am I gonna do with those? Yeah they look cool...

For the first time in a long time, did not pull the trigger.


----------



## debbiedowner67

This week I've ordered the cauldron witches, 2 glow in the dark skellies. But I have a few things sitting in my cart waiting for them to hopefully go to 75% off.


----------



## gcbike

Just bought the 6 ft Reaper online for $44 store showed one in stock.Usually I go check what's left down the eisle before I do a pickup.Well there is one new in the box on the shelf. So I go to pick up counter they drag out the store display,I said I'll take the new one on the shelf. BUSTED!


----------



## crazyhalloweenguy

Went to Home Depot today right when they opened at 6 and they still had a good amount..... and a dragon. Sooooooooo i picked up 4 skeletons, the fortune teller, the rocking chair witch and a dragon SUCH a score


----------



## ZombieRaider

ZombieRaider said:


> I went in to mine this evening and all Halloween is 50% off while supplies last...I picked up another thunder and lightning box and 7 ghost flame lights and 2 - 36 inch tombstones.....I forgot to grab more spider web (glue sticks).....Still kicking myself for that one.....ZR


OK, stopped back in again tonight and got the whole box of 6 spider web packs and what was left of the ghost flame lights (4).....Things got hit pretty hard today compared to what was there last night.....ZR


----------



## chain

crazyhalloweenguy said:


> Went to Home Depot today right when they opened at 6 and they still had a good amount..... and a dragon. Sooooooooo i picked up 4 skeletons, the fortune teller, the rocking chair witch and a dragon SUCH a score


You did great. I got a fortune teller and a webcaster gun. I wanted skellies and while the website said they had 5, the store didn't seem to have them. I was really hoping to score some cheap skeletons. I can drive out further but not sure the savings are worth the time and gas....


----------



## aaaninja

Glad I saw this thread. I just went today and they didn't have much left...Wanted either of the werewolves but all gone. Bought the last skeleton dog they had. The knocking coffin, and last 5ft skeleton.


----------



## CountMonte

Found a good use for the zombie horse


----------



## Matt12378

I went back and they still have everything I bought more spider webs a fog timer a fog hose a couple skeletons life size ones a werewolf mask and another minion inflatable lol


----------



## Matt12378

I got my headless horseman price matched for 124! Yippee


----------



## chain

Put up my spider today. I like it so much that at 50% off, I just ordered another one. =)


----------



## curiusgeorge

chain said:


> Put up my spider today. I like it so much that at 50% off, I just ordered another one. =)


it's pretty impressive, and at $125, well worth it. I paid full retail last year, and I'm still happy with it


----------



## VenomStorm

I went in last night for emergency black spray paint and had to get some skulls and bones. $5 each was a great deal. I also grabbed the LED purple and orange color change lights for $10. I got one pack earlier in the year and really liked them. Eventually Id like to have my whole porch done with them and that way one night I can do purple, the next orange and so on. My HD had a decent amount of stuff left as of Saturday night, but I am betting it will be gone today.


----------



## Matt12378

Did anyone notice the wolf, gorilla and fox masks? For only 15 bucks they are a pretty good deal.


----------



## bobby2003

Matt12378 said:


> Did anyone notice the wolf, gorilla and fox masks? For only 15 bucks they are a pretty good deal.


I noticed that when I try them on I ended up with a mouth full of fake fur because the things drop fur like they have mange. I noticed that.


----------



## Screaming Demons

gcbike said:


> Just bought the 6 ft Reaper online for $44 store showed one in stock.Usually I go check what's left down the eisle before I do a pickup.Well there is one new in the box on the shelf. So I go to pick up counter they drag out the store display,I said I'll take the new one on the shelf. BUSTED!


It should have showed two online then. If there's only one it would be the display model. That's how it works at my local store anyway.


----------



## ZombieRaider

I went in today to see what was left and everything is reduced to a mere 4 foldout tables in the middle of the front aisle....Still 50% off for the couple things that are left....I suppose 50% is as good as it gets....ZR


----------



## Malicious

Love your HH CountMonte! I know it recieved some terrible reviews but i love that zombie horse! Hoping the price drops more before it sells out. Last year i was able to get that motorcycle riding reaper dirt cheap and it was my favorite new prop!


----------



## Verdeghast

At my Home Depot Halloween items were 75% off yesterday (I am in PA) but like you said almost nothing was left. I did manage to snag the last 19 inch Fire Dragon for $7.50

Right now I am awaiting delivery of the zombie horse I bought online at half price the day before Halloween, which I imagine may go even lower. I know the reviews are bad but I’m pretty good at adding framing to weak props to make them stable. 

V.


----------



## ZombieRaider

Malicious said:


> Love your HH CountMonte! I know it recieved some terrible reviews but i love that zombie horse! Hoping the price drops more before it sells out. Last year i was able to get that motorcycle riding reaper dirt cheap and it was my favorite new prop!





Verdeghast said:


> At my Home Depot Halloween items were 75% off yesterday (I am in PA) but like you said almost nothing was left. I did manage to snag the last 19 inch Fire Dragon for $7.50
> 
> Right now I am awaiting delivery of the zombie horse I bought online at half price the day before Halloween, which I imagine may go even lower. I know the reviews are bad but I’m pretty good at adding framing to weak props to make them stable.
> 
> V.


I hit HD twice this year for big hauls (cart full)....Once at full prices and second, the day everything went 50%....Actually I went back a third time the day after 50% sales started to get the rest of the ghost lights and all the web sticks they had left....There wasn't anything I wanted by today but figured if it was even better sales like at your store, I'd give it a look.....If that horse goes cheaper, I'll buy it in a heart beat....I'm sure I can puzzle something together to look awesome no matter how bad the reviews are, I'm a terrible sculptor and couldn't make one anywhere near as good looking as that one is....ZR


----------



## Matt12378

My Home Depot was 75 percent off yesterday I picked up a gargoyle inflatable crouch?ing werewolf and a candy tray. 
Pretty good deal on the wolf even though the receptacle for the adapter was broken ?


----------



## bobby2003

I went to my local Home Depot yesterday and all they had left was one of those harmonica playing, or banjo playing skeletons (I didn't look that closely), a bunch of gemmy lights, and close to 2 dozen of those little plastic dragons. Obviously no one wanted the little dragons at full price or 50% off. Hopefully the dragon stuff will not be returning next year. I ended up not buying anything.


----------



## Matt12378

Everything is 75 percent off today at 6 am nothing was really it must of been put on like at 10 am but yeah everything is mostly gone but I still was able to get the Pony for 24 the skeleton horse is 75. I hope I receive my pony last year when I bought something Online It was canceled lol


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

bobby2003 said:


> I went to my local Home Depot yesterday and all they had left was one of those harmonica playing, or banjo playing skeletons (I didn't look that closely), a bunch of gemmy lights, and close to 2 dozen of those little plastic dragons. Obviously no one wanted the little dragons at full price or 50% off. Hopefully the dragon stuff will not be returning next year. I ended up not buying anything.


Loved the dragons, I actually want a bigger different dragon. The smaller ones I bought one of each, if they go down to 10.00 I'll buy more, but we're out of them locally already.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*The sold out gigantic spider....*

Man, I was seriously tempted to order the gigantic spider when he was 50% off last night when I looked and thought I'd do it today (but had to leave the house early) and then just now saw the HD listing that he went to 75% off...figured I'd buy him even if I had to sleep with him due to lack of storage in our garage!...but problem solved as he was sold out completely by the time I clicked on his description page this afternoon. Not surprised at all, and it's probably a good thing anyway. Don't think hubby would want to share the bed with him. He's very cool though, and I know from people who bought him before, that the box is huge and so is he, not just tall.

In case he's still around next year, can someone post a photo of him in his box along with box dimensions? Might also help someone who's lucky enough to be getting him shipped to them. I was surprised to see that as of last night they would still ship him. I assume its legs are all separate and break down into a few pieces?? What about the stand? Knowing what his body dimensions are, which I assume is one piece, would be helpful too. Kind of was thinking not keeping the box on him and maybe storing his legs under the bed and his body in the garage...would that have worked??


OK actually found him being sold on ebay at the 50% price point with free shipping so decided to pick him up. I know I'd be disappointed if he doesn't show up next year. So now I really can use the info on the box size. I saw from the HD instructions on him that he comes pretty disassembled so just might not keep the box he comes in. UPS is scheduled to deliver and while my horse box a few years ago was pretty intact not everyones' was.

BTW I did some YT research and found this video of someone who already unboxed their spider and shows them putting it together. Thought it might be helpful to those that have bought him at end of season.






Video playback not great but you will get an idea of how to put it together and OMG is this thing when put together and with the perspective of an adult next to it look ginormous!


----------



## Malicious

zombie horse is down to 74 and change for anyone interested


----------



## Verdeghast

Just saw that. Great deal on the Zombie Horse online! I paid twice that for mine ($150) and it hasn’t even been delivered yet. No regrets though, if I had waited they would have sold out at $150, that’s just how my life goes, lol. 

V.


----------



## Verdeghast

The 9 foot T Rex skeleton I happily paid $300 for last year is now also $75...that’s a heck of a deal.


----------



## habeastortoise

Went to my local store today and the Halloween section was completely picked clean but I was able to order the zombie horse and tombstones online for in-store pickup. 

Also, if anyone picked up the crouching werewolf and intends to use it next year make sure it does not tip over on a hard surface as the connection between the head and body is plastic and very delicate (the feet and hands though are metal and very solid). Mine tipped and the head broke clean off so with some repair work it's going to be relegated to an outdoor static prop next year


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

A Few More Giant Spiders Are Left! At 75% off. Says “Hurray only a few left!” Just looking at site after midnight. Sometimes I have bad timing and this would be one of those times as I already committed to buying one off of ebay at 50% off. Anyway, thought I would help out anyone who is up late reading this and wanting this big bad guy. Sure it will be sold out by morning. Good luck. 

Site says free delivery to home or would deliver to my local store for free pick up.


----------



## sumrtym

My skeleton horse and giant spider are supposed to both be available for pickup tomorrow (spider beat the horse by 3 days). 

Considering they just now got here and I haven't picked them up yet, I'm going to see if I can get them to adjust to the 75% off price.


----------



## Restless Acres

habeastortoise said:


> Went to my local store today and the Halloween section was completely picked clean but I was able to order the zombie horse and tombstones online for in-store pickup.
> 
> Also, if anyone picked up the crouching werewolf and intends to use it next year make sure it does not tip over on a hard surface as the connection between the head and body is plastic and very delicate (the feet and hands though are metal and very solid). Mine tipped and the head broke clean off so with some repair work it's going to be relegated to an outdoor static prop next year


I'd also caution people that the leg connections could be weak as well. One of the front legs snapped on mine the first day without any apparent accident. I had to slice his shoulder open to really see inside, and the leg had detached at the shoulder. One square, hollow, metal tube simply butted up against another flat surface with almost no solder. It never would have held up under even just the props weight. I am going to use two mending plates and screws to fix.


----------



## bobby2003

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> bobby2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to my local Home Depot yesterday and all they had left was one of those harmonica playing, or banjo playing skeletons (I didn't look that closely), a bunch of gemmy lights, and close to 2 dozen of those little plastic dragons. Obviously no one wanted the little dragons at full price or 50% off. Hopefully the dragon stuff will not be returning next year. I ended up not buying anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the dragons, I actually want a bigger different dragon. The smaller ones I bought one of each, if they go down to 10.00 I'll buy more, but we're out of them locally already.
Click to expand...


I went back to Home Depot on Saturday, and all the dragons were gone so they must have hit their optimal price point.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

There's still a good deal on the 4-Light Remote Control Projection lights (Gemmy Lightshow). 75% off, now at 7.50. I ordered a few online yesterday. https://www.homedepot.com/p/LightSh...host-Flame-15-Programs-GOPlW-221007/304274186


The list of what's left and is either shippable or deliverable to a local store is dwindling down fast.


----------



## xredge

The stores around me sold out fast, I have a bigger one i go to near work which is an hour away. wanted that Inflatable Gargoyle said they had 1 but nope. And most of their stuff wsa wiped out called my local store and they had a couple of werewolves had them save it fo rme good thing I did asthey only had a few of the. lights left and a couple video projectors. Ordered the Gigantic spider and earth dragon that night. Then yesterday got 2 more Wind dragons and a fire dragon along with the pony . Wife was cool with the dragons as she really liked them and her and the granddaughter kept stealing the one I bought at begining of the year. Could only justify pony as it wsa so cheap. I heard about the Full size wind dragon it was take it back you odn;t have room for this. lol


----------



## habeastortoise

Definitely, there were a few products I waited too long on as well but I'm really looking forward to next years merchandise. Overall I was really impressed with the variety, creativity, and originality of the home depot props and for my store Halloween had almost as large of a presence as the Christmas section that they put up. Lowe's for the most part went in the direction of Target this year with more classic, kid style props whereas Home Depot nailed it with the realism and design of their props. I hope Home Depot follows suit next year and their sales justify further expansion, engineering, and design of high quality items.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

Ghost of Spookie said:


> A Few More Giant Spiders Are Left! At 75% off. Says “Hurray only a few left!” Just looking at site after midnight. Sometimes I have bad timing and this would be one of those times as I already committed to buying one off of ebay at 50% off. Anyway, thought I would help out anyone who is up late reading this and wanting this big bad guy. Sure it will be sold out by morning. Good luck.
> 
> Site says free delivery to home or would deliver to my local store for free pick up.


I missed out on them again LOL DAMN!!!!!!


----------



## Mhrdz12

I was gonna purchase the windowsfx plus since It was 75% off too, but they’ve since removed it from the website. Hopefully when I go in store it’s still on sale and not regularly priced, since I’m thinking they have it with all the Christmas stuff.


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter

I lucked out on the gargantuan spider this year! Bought it used for 80 bucks. The lady bought it for this Halloween night and only that night.


----------



## sumrtym

Picked up the giant spider and skeleton horse. They wouldn't adjust price in store but they did by phone, so got both for under $130.

Now the bad news. Spider was missing hardware bag, instructions, and both feeders. Supposed to have the hardware on way to me now but could be a month waiting on feeders from manufacturer.

Check your items.


----------



## xredge

Thanks for the heads up sumrtym, have a bad habit fnot going through things when I get them. I need to pick up my spider this weekend. Hopefully I can fit it in my car. My Suburban is full of stuff and going to be wet again this weekend so would rather not take it out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Don't Forget to Remove Batteries from the Spider!*

Haven't been able to check my Spider box yet for all of it's pieces, but thought I'd remind people that ordered the big guy that he comes with batteries in his head area. So do open him up and get the batteries out so they don't leak while in storage and mess your guy up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Received the Gemmy Lightshow Ghost Flame remote controlled lights that were on clearance for 7.50. Super, super nice light. I checked HD's site before posting this but see it's now all sold out, but would highly recommend checking the effect out if you are not familiar with it. I think I like this better than the other Gemmy Lightshow spotlights I've bought in the past.

Here's a video a haunter posted showing off all the different light settings you can set it to using the remote. Jared doesn't take out the light until midway through the video after which he shows the light patterns so you might want to start at that point.


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter

The red would look great underneath the Spirit Harbinger of Hell prop!


----------



## ZombieRaider

I agree these lights are very nice....I haven't bought lighting for many years and wanted something like the fire and ice lights that came out several years ago....I bought 11 of these at 50% off...Actually I bought 7, came home, tried one out and went back the next day to buy the remaining stock to find they only had 4 left....Not only are they sealed for outdoors but are also multi-color selection making them very versatile.....I laid one on the floor in the basement and set a few tombstones up to see how many it would light up...The blue color still managed to pick up about 4 tombstones along with a couple skulls, a lantern and the Big Lot's "Beware" light up sign....I really liked the mood of the shimmering blue across everything, lighting up just enough detail....Other colors like the reds and greens was brighter yet....I also wanted to test the remote with several lights at the same time to see how they responded....I plugged in 3 lights which were not all the same color, when I clicked the remote color button, they all changed to the same color, clicking through the colors changed all 3 at the same time.....If it misfired and didn't register the click, none of the lights changed, they stayed synced to the color change no matter how many times I clicked it which was nice....They all turned on and off also with no issues....Whatever color they were on when they were turned off is the same color they retained when powered back on....I'm really happy with the initial testing....ZR




Ghost of Spookie said:


> Received the Gemmy Lightshow Ghost Flame remote controlled lights that were on clearance for 7.50. Super, super nice light. I checked HD's site before posting this but see it's now all sold out, but would highly recommend checking the effect out if you are not familiar with it. I think I like this better than the other Gemmy Lightshow spotlights I've bought in the past.
> 
> Here's a video a haunter posted showing off all the different light settings you can set it to using the remote. Jared doesn't take out the light until midway through the video after which he shows the light patterns so you might want to start at that point.


----------



## Mhrdz12

Went to my store today just to see what they had left and mine still good size pile of the projection lights left, so I picked up the 12 slide + strobe one and was very surprised that it rang up for just a penny (cashier was surprised by it too). I don’t know if my store is just trying to get rid of them or it was an error, but I’m going to go back tomorrow and see if the others ring up the same.


----------



## xredge

Picked up my spider had to take it out of the boxes to get it into the car and of course nice wintery mix coming down. Looked like it might all be there seen hardware but no instructions, but haven't had a good chance to really check it out with the weather and time wise. 

From teh basics it looks like it was a return the stand has some wear where the poles go in but still bubble wrapped. The real issue is with the back part of the body one of the halves. Wondering thinking if I take a heat gun I can get back into shape enough to partially get the 2 halves started can just finish heating it up to bend it back into shape.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

xredge said:


> Picked up my spider had to take it out of the boxes to get it into the car and of course nice wintery mix coming down. Looked like it might all be there seen hardware but no instructions, but haven't had a good chance to really check it out with the weather and time wise.
> 
> From teh basics it looks like it was a return the stand has some wear where the poles go in but still bubble wrapped. The real issue is with the back part of the body one of the halves. Wondering thinking if I take a heat gun I can get back into shape enough to partially get the 2 halves started can just finish heating it up to bend it back into shape.



If you are missing the instructions, before they are gone from HD's site, you might want to download the .pdf for them. Look for it on the page under Info & Guides "Instructions / Assembly". Here's the direct link: https://images.homedepot-static.com/catalog/pdfImages/93/93fd2e47-7fde-4d76-8501-3c10b6e3c9c6.pdf At some point it will be pulled.

From the YouTube video of the Spider's assembly I posted above in thread, that guy said he had some problems getting the two halves of the body to fit together. Think he said he also had some minor issues with the leg connectors. He chalked it up to where it was manufacturered. Anyway I suspect your issues might be common. I haven't been able to get to mine yet so can't comment on it but do need to open the box up and at least get to those batteries in the head portion to get them removed.


----------



## xredge

Thanks, grabbed theinstructions. It almost looks like it had something heavy laying on it on its side which would be a weird way to have it. The boxes were perefect when I picked it up not saying though it could have been reboxed. Not that happy with it, as it is leg connections look questionable one I looked at first at almost wondered if it was broke it was so rough. I agree with chalking it up to where it was made,. They have some weird plastic composition for what they are making some of this halloween stuff out of. I though the stand could be optionable when I purchased it but its not, still cool for the size though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The guys on the Spider video sounded like they were going to do some "surgery" on some of the connections but felt they could get it to work for them (and they did get it built in the end). I know when I got my horse a year or two ago, we needed to use a dremel to sand down some of the plastic parts where they weren't lined up properly and caused the metal rods to be blocked. It was a quick fix if you had the right tool and figured out what the issue was.


----------



## xredge

I agree, I've had to some custom work on props. I think I can get the spider to work, I was mostly disappointed about the stand was thinking was an additional support structure but really looks like it has to be there, just another thing to hide. I would say thought so far Home Depot was had a little better quality then some. Most of my items from them have been pretty good the one pumpkin guy I've had fro several years broke at his metal to body connection fixed it once but this last time not sure but some of that might be self inflicted. I know the Big lots dragon has sime real funky plastic , I wsa abel to repair his back with a metal stack but nothing I've tried so far will fix his foot even used GB waterweld on him which is designed for plastics and pvc. Going to have to use metal bracketing on his foot to bad on his front foot harder to hide that way.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The guy in that Spider video said he was going to try to come up with other ways to suspend him but didn't really go into much detail. I think two of the ideas he mentioned were to create some type of base for him that would support the body and then be hung from a big tree branch. The second I recall was creating a supportive base for the body to be on that could be anchored between a passage way higher up. At 9 feet across or something like that that would be some passage way though. I do like being suspended by a big tree and could see spider webbing coming down from him with cocooned victims on the ground or partial suspended. No big tree like that where I'm at though so my guy will be pretty much grounded!

Maybe those that bought him and set him up already can start a prop thread on how they displayed him. I'd love to see everyone's ideas on him. I'm going to be very limited in space in our front yard area about where he will fit.


----------



## yarter

Here is a picture of my HD spider mounted on the house. I only used the square metal base which came with the spider, and attached it directly to the body. I didnt use the extension poles which would have made it stand too far out from the house. From there, I screwed 2 hooks into the wooden eve of the roof, and then just hung the metal square base onto the hooks. It held up great as you can see, and withstood a microburst level wind from a bad storm..

After that, I used heavy fishing line and attached the legs to smaller eye hooks that were scrweed into the eve as well.


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter

yarter said:


> View attachment 578301
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my HD spider mounted on the house. I only used the square metal base which came with the spider, and attached it directly to the body. I didnt use the extension poles which would have made it stand too far out from the house. From there, I screwed 2 hooks into the wooden eve of the roof, and then just hung the metal square base onto the hooks. It held up great as you can see, and withstood a microburst level wind from a bad storm..
> 
> After that, I used heavy fishing line and attached the legs to smaller eye hooks that were scrweed into the eve as well.


That looks sweet Yarter! Might have to do that with mine now!!! Thanks for the tip and picture!


----------



## yarter

Lol..just saw your forum handle. Here is something in common


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

yarter said:


> View attachment 578301
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my HD spider mounted on the house. I only used the square metal base which came with the spider, and attached it directly to the body. I didnt use the extension poles which would have made it stand too far out from the house. From there, I screwed 2 hooks into the wooden eve of the roof, and then just hung the metal square base onto the hooks. It held up great as you can see, and withstood a microburst level wind from a bad storm..
> 
> After that, I used heavy fishing line and attached the legs to smaller eye hooks that were scrweed into the eve as well.



Oh man that looks so huge and creepy on your house. Love the idea of mounting it that way. I’ll have to look at the bottom of the spider and the stand when I pull him out of the box to check him. Thanks for sharing. BTW he looks darker in your photo than I remember him being. Did you paint him? I though he was more gray.


----------



## yarter

Yeah,,,I also took a skeleton from HD and wrapped it in spider webs and then hug it just under and below the main thorax of the spider. Looked great (Will see if I can find some pics later). I would suggest as well grabbing some beef netting and decor the area first and THEN hang the spider over it. To give it a huge spider web look. I will be doing that next year. 

Also...throw a blue LED flood light on it..and it looks great at night.


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter

yarter said:


> View attachment 578303
> 
> 
> Lol..just saw your forum handle. Here is something in common


Love it! Glad to see a brother here!


----------



## Roxzy

HELP! I have the big skeleton horse from Home Depot. It has been on my front porch for the past 1.5 years. I don't have the instructions and have no idea how to take it apart to store it. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Roxy


----------



## Skullkrane

Unfortunately, if you do not have the original disassembly key that is included with the unit, you cannot disassemble the skeleton horse. I do sell the skeleton pony on my store and could take a key (same one as the horse) out of one of the boxes for a small fee if you can't seem to locate yours.


----------



## yarter

I use a medium phillips head screwdriver. You will notice the slots to insert it into at the junctions where the plastic tool was to be placed. (there is a T symbol on the piece where you do). Just insert the screwdriver to depress the metal nub, pull slightly and then remove the screwdriver. Easily done (and just did it on my 4 this year as I didnt want to dig around for the plastic piece.

The locations are simple to find, as they will be facing towards the inside of the horse. 1 at the knee joints, one right after the ribs, base of skull and base of neck. Shouldnt be too hard for you


----------



## Malicious

go here https://images.homedepot-static.com/catalog/pdfImages/f1/f10151a3-c211-47b0-a595-97f6780165ab.pdf



....home depot has the link to the guide

my key is long gone....I just use a screwdriver too!


----------



## Restless Acres

And WD-40 always helps.


----------



## Mhrdz12

Really thinking about getting the zombie horse, but is it going to stay regularly priced??


----------



## bobby2003

Mhrdz12 said:


> Really thinking about getting the zombie horse, but is it going to stay regularly priced??


Don't waste your money. It was on clearance for $74 a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## bobzilla

I see that the Home Depot Headless Horseman horse and rider prop has been discontinued.
Crazy they wound discontinue something that sold so well. I guess we will be seeing them on eBay for big bucks.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-86-6-in-Headless-Horseman-5124513/304942912


----------



## bobby2003

bobzilla said:


> I see that the Home Depot Headless Horseman horse and rider prop has been discontinued.
> Crazy they wound discontinue something that sold so well. I guess we will be seeing them on eBay for big bucks.
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-86-6-in-Headless-Horseman-5124513/304942912



I suspect that is just a way to clear them out of product searches if they are completely out of stock because I see a number of items marked discontinued, some of which I would imagine will be back next year.

The ones I found were:

7 Ft. Towering Werewolf: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-7-Ft-Towering-Werewolf-5124439/301200847

63 in. Crouching Werewolf: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...r-Werewolf-with-LED-Eyes-8330-63997/304609133

Skeleton Greyhound: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...ith-LED-Illuminated-Eyes-6342-36559/206770838

Wind Dragon: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...ind-Dragon-with-LED-Eyes-8342-94224/304805230

Fire Dragon: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...ith-Fogging-and-LED-Eyes-8342-94999/304609108

Skeleton Fortune Teller: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-33-5-in-Skeleton-Fortune-Teller-5123294/304609166

Skeleton Cat: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...ith-LED-Illuminated-Eyes-7342-15360/301148651

5 ft. Poseable Skeleton: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...-with-LED-Illumination-5349-60272HD/205828003


----------



## Restless Acres

Mhrdz12 said:


> Really thinking about getting the zombie horse, but is it going to stay regularly priced??


I would sell you mine for cost plus shipping, but this is the biggest Halloween box I have ever seen, and lord knows how much it would cost to ship. Where are you located? I am in suburban Boston. It probably doesn't make sense to ship, it is so enormous. Its box is bigger than either the spider or the T-Rex.

I bought it for $75 around Halloween, but I have to downsize. I never opened it.

Mike


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

In case some of you guys don't check all the areas of the Forum, I posted about HomeDepot Online's Window FX Plus projector being marked down to $49 earlier in the week in the Coupons, Discount & Promotion Section. Still showing available to order.

https://www.halloweenforum.com/coup...lus-now-49-home-depot-online.html#post2499597


----------



## Baboontyme

bobzilla said:


> I see that the Home Depot Headless Horseman horse and rider prop has been discontinued.
> Crazy they wound discontinue something that sold so well. I guess we will be seeing them on eBay for big bucks.


I am so bummed about this. My 9 y.o. has this as one of the few things on his Christmas list. I saw it was marked down to $62 and then went to pull the trigger...out of stock online. Now discontinued. He keeps saying "the elves can make it". 

I saw only one on eBay and it was $375. Any advice on how/where I might be able to procure one for a reasonable price? Is there anyone here that has one that is willing to sell? Please let me know, I'm desperate.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Because I’ve heard this box is very large and heavy, and can only imagine shipping from an individual is a going to be very costly, you might consider putting a Wanted Ad in your local Craig’s List. That way it will be targeted locally to you and allow you to pick up. There probably are people in your area who bought it for last Halloween and now due to the storage size would love to sell it and give them more money at Christmas to spend themselves.

If you are looking for someone on here with one, you might want to post your City to try to find someone locally. That maybe your best option. I have the HD Large Skeleton Horse and 9ft T-Rex and the boxes are very large. I can’t imagine as an owner wanting to deal with getting something this size shipped. HD is set up with Shippers to get it to the stores and home deliveries, but individuals likely not. Posting something in the Wanted To Buy section here on the forum stating where you are probably is a good way to go as a second option, and be sure to follow the listing rules. https://www.halloweenforum.com/wanted-to-buy/

Last resort, at 9 years old maybe it’s time to clue your son in on the elves LOL. 

Good luck. I know it’s hard to see your kid disappointed at Christmas. As I got older and my Santa’s Wish List items got more expensive, it was inevitable. But then getting what you want for Christmas isn’t really what the holiday is suppose to be about.


----------



## Baboontyme

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Because I’ve heard this box is very large and heavy, and can only imagine shipping from an individual is a going to be very costly, you might consider putting a Wanted Ad in your local Craig’s List. That way it will be targeted locally to you and allow you to pick up. There probably are people in your area who bought it for last Halloween and now due to the storage size would love to sell it and give them more money at Christmas to spend themselves.
> 
> If you are looking for someone on here with one, you might want to post your City to try to find someone locally. That maybe your best option. I have the HD Large Skeleton Horse and 9ft T-Rex and the boxes are very large. I can’t imagine as an owner wanting to deal with getting something this size shipped. HD is set up with Shippers to get it to the stores and home deliveries, but individuals likely not. Posting something in the Wanted To Buy section here on the forum stating where you are probably is a good way to go as a second option, and be sure to follow the listing rules. https://www.halloweenforum.com/wanted-to-buy/
> 
> Last resort, at 9 years old maybe it’s time to clue your son in on the elves LOL.
> 
> Good luck. I know it’s hard to see your kid disappointed at Christmas. As I got older and my Santa’s Wish List items got more expensive, it was inevitable. But then getting what you want for Christmas isn’t really what the holiday is suppose to be about.


Thank you so much. Great suggestions. I will do that as soon as I get back to my computer. I am in SE Michigan for the record.


----------



## halloween71

They may still offer it next year.They put discontinued on a lot of items that were later restocked.


----------



## halloween71

They normally restock items to sell reg price...but they are offering nothing right now.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I bought 4 of the zombie horses on the 75% off discount. I am very glad I didn't pay full price for one of these, the locking system is absolute garbage and the paint is very low quality. For $75 each shipped they'll be good bases for something, but at $300 expecting a full prop it's a rip. 

That said, they are very striking once together despite the paint issues. They are massive.


----------



## debbiedowner67

For anyone interested they have some Halloween back in stock. I just bought the Big *** Spider for $125

They had the Skeleton Horse for $50


----------



## gcbike

Anyone try to get parts from Pan Asian Creations?Trying to get an ac adapter missing from 72 inch Santa.I had contact with them on FB they gave me an email sent 2 messages and nothing.


----------



## Mhrdz12

Been having problems with my wicked cauldron witches since the day I bought them (issues probably come from it being the display model). Contacted seasonal visions and they sent me a replacement just for it to start smelling like it’s burning a few minutes after of use. They are sending me a new box and an adapter but I really don’t know what to do, the mouth mechs and cauldron spinning mech don’t work, idk if those none working mechs are causing the board to over heat or..


----------

